# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre -Trolls Anonymous



## Reznor (Dec 5, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Dec 5, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna wasn't even busy this week.  He spent the entirety of film club in this thread hanging out.


I'm on my phone. My laptop charger died, so no laptop.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Now we know why Stunna had been hanging around the thread instead of joining the film club.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 5, 2014)

> I hate the guy who plays Shishio. Terrible casting. I don't know why he keeps getting roles. I guess teenage Japanese girls like him?
> 
> I haven't seen Kyoto Inferno nor read the RK manga. I am not sure if I will be able to follow The Legend Ends.



Manga was ok I guess, but that was forever ago. You might check out the OVA RK: Trust and Betrayal. I caught that not too long ago and remember it as being decent.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Alright, I'm heading off to do something stupid and dangerous. See you all in another life, brothers.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Duh, Yasha. I keep my word when I can.  

My dumbass roommates missed my UPS delivery (a new charger).


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Was the first post that important to you, huh?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

what? lol why do you say that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

It was apparently more important than catching a flick with his circle of friends.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

I already explained, shut up Gesy


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Seeing how heartless Stunna has become, Vault would turn in his grave.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 5, 2014)

Vault has forever abandoned us. Also missed 3/3 film clubs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Vault's departure hit Stunna the hardest...

People change from tragedy ya know?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Vault was disgusted by the racist comments you guys spew around smh.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Para and I told him to come today.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2014)

Vault is never coming back


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2014)

first post is more important to stunna than disney and white pussy


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

Just rewatched the last fate stay night.  Caster is so fucking cool.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2014)

Man listening to radio commercials is like going back in time


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

You know what?  2014 has actually been a good year for movies.  I was thinking about Raid 2, the guest, guardians of the galaxy, captain America 2, nightcrawler, and Gone Girl.  There are also several other films that I am excited about that I still haven't seen.  Not bad.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2014)

>Captain America 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

Taleran had a good top 10 list. I still really want to see Tokyo Tribe, Foxcatcher, Birdman, and A Most Violent Year.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 5, 2014)

Someone is pretty bored I see.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

**


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

They are not that big.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

That gives "running trains" a whole new meaning.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Wait...I could have made a Human Centipede joke


dammit...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

smh**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2014)

Missed film club


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Warudo

[youtube]w3RnrfVaYAs[/youtube]

Finnish, French and Swedish


----------



## Ae (Dec 6, 2014)

^The girls or the language? Because I disagree with both.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 6, 2014)

I regret not showing up for FC last night, and staying to watch The Maze Runner instead. Big mistake.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Maze Runner was entertaining.



Masterpiece said:


> ^The girls or the language? Because I disagree with both.



The girls.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Did anyone here catch the latest season of Utopia?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

I did. It was awesome. Still no idea why it is cancelled :/


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Its cancellation waned my interest in seeing it, but I was just contemplating watching it anyway since I figured it was awesome. Maybe after I finish watching Fargo.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2014)

you better finish fargo stunna

and love it 

btw nice set


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks. 

I'm sure I'll enjoy Fargo...I've also got to get season 2 of Hannibal down.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2014)

para gonna keel u


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I did. It was awesome. Still no idea why it is cancelled :/



I thought it was a popular show. Didn't know it was canceled .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

QPR, 3 points.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I thought it was a popular show. Didn't know it was canceled .



Yeah it was. You might find consolation in knowing that Fincher bought it and will be remaking it for the US audience. He will direct he first season himself.

I was pretty pissed about it @ first, but now the original show got cancelled, well, I will be looking forward to what Fincher will do with it.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 6, 2014)

Fargo is top tier. How could anyone not enjoy that show


----------



## Slice (Dec 6, 2014)

I will never get this.
Why do americans always have to remake everything?
In this case isnt it even a show from the UK?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes. 

I'm okay with it in this case 'cause I'm pretty sure Fincher is directing the first season, Gillian Flynn is on the script, and it'll be cool to have some closure to the story (I'm assuming season 2 of the UK show failed to do this due to cancellation).


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> QPR, 3 points.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective.  

[YOUTUBE]uhQx4pn7Nag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karasu (Dec 6, 2014)

Slice said:


> I will never get this.
> Why do americans always have to remake everything?
> In this case isnt it even a show from the UK?



Laziness? Think so.


----------



## Slice (Dec 6, 2014)

^How is that even supposed to make sense?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

Fargo is next on my watch list, heard pretty much nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

I think he's saying that they're lazy for riding on the creativity and marketability of others' work rather than gambling on an original project.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uhQx4pn7Nag[/YOUTUBE]



Dat Hype


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Slice said:


> I will never get this.
> Why do americans always have to remake everything?
> In this case isnt it even a show from the UK?



Do you also notice how the remakes are all from the 80's and 90's generation?

Best Generation confirmed.

The people from 94' and beyond are doomed.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

Zoom is a lot cooler than Barry.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Do you also notice how the remakes are all from the 80's and 90's generation?
> 
> Best Generation confirmed.
> 
> The people from 94' and beyond are doomed.


um, that's 20 years old at the oldest


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective taking pot shots at Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

nostalgia is for old people who are uncreative


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Detective taking pot shots at Stunna.



When you have a clear space to take that shot, you gotta take it, mate.

FPS Tactics 101


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> nostalgia is for old people who are uncreative



Says the lazy person who has no work ethic.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

yeah, people usually make their great works begging to be remade when they're 20 years old


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

I mean

that doesn't discount my point


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

These are priceless.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

>smosh

nah, I'm good b


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

Para.  You have to admit that this is a shitty era for mankind.  The future looks bleak.  Three year olds have iPhones.  That is how reliant people are on technology.  They can't do anything on their own.  I'm like the only person my age I know that can drive a stick.  It is ridiculous.


----------



## Ae (Dec 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> nah, I'm good b



Ew why you talking like that?


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Para.  You have to admit that this is a shitty era for mankind.  The future looks bleak.  Three year olds have iPhones.  That is how reliant people are on technology.  They can't do anything on their own.  I'm like the only person my age I know that can drive a stick.  It is ridiculous.



Seriously. There is no ingenuity or work ethic in this era. It's so disappointing.

Someone told me the other day about why would you want to make your own gear shifts when you could have the car do it for you, and free up your hand to use your phone or drink a coffee?

Never mind the safety risk of what they just said, but.....


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Para.  You have to admit that this is a shitty era for mankind.  The future looks bleak.  Three year olds have iPhones.  That is how reliant people are on technology.  They can't do anything on their own. * I'm like the only person my age I know that can drive a stick.*  It is ridiculous.



isn't that more of a condemnation of your generation than a complaint against the new generation


----------



## Ae (Dec 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> isn't that more of a condemnation of your generation than a complaint against the new generation



That skill is going to useless too when all cars are self-driving


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Seriously. There is no ingenuity or work ethic in this era. It's so disappointing.
> 
> Someone told me the other day about why would you want to make your own gear shifts when you could have the car do it for you, and free up your hand to use your phone or drink a coffee?
> 
> Never mind the safety risk of what they just said, but.....


I know right.  And half of the members of the younger generation are basically professional protesters.  Always bitching about so-called injustices.  They need to put on their big boy pants.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> That skill is going to useless too when all cars are self-driving



And thus the fun of driving a well oiled and crafted machine becomes extinct.

Thanks Lazy Generation


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Para.  You have to admit that this is a shitty era for mankind.  The future looks bleak.  Three year olds have iPhones.  That is how reliant people are on technology.  They can't do anything on their own.  I'm like the only person my age I know that can drive a stick.  It is ridiculous.





Detective said:


> Seriously. There is no ingenuity or work ethic in this era. It's so disappointing.
> 
> Someone told me the other day about why would you want to make your own gear shifts when you could have the car do it for you, and free up your hand to use your phone or drink a coffee?
> 
> Never mind the safety risk of what they just said, but.....



Tell me about it. I requested for cars with stick from Hertz and they told me only sports cars have it. 

Family don't talk at dinner table anymore. They are busy playing games or texting somebody on their smartphones.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Ew why you talking like that?


Why are you talking like that?


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I know right.  And half of the members of the younger generation are basically professional protesters.  Always bitching about so-called injustices.  They need to put on their big boy pants.



It's like social injustice is a brand new concept. We lived through it. And in our day, it just made you want to work harder, smarter and fight better to claw your way past the obstacles in front of you.

Nowadays, people just expect a magical bailout or easy solution to such issues.

As if whining is the answer. If you're going to protest, you should also be prepared to incite a revolution and achieve your goal by force.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Family don't talk at dinner table anymore. They are busy playing games or texting somebody on their smartphones.



[YOUTUBE]jQp6duW54DE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Family don't talk at dinner table anymore. They are busy playing games or texting somebody on their smartphones.


maybe those families are boring


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Tell me about it. I requested for cars with stick from Hertz and they told me only sports cars have it.
> 
> *Family don't talk at dinner table anymore. They are busy playing games or texting somebody on their smartphones.*



OMG, this is true. I think people just eat seperately these days or something.

Mind boggling


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]jQp6duW54DE[/YOUTUBE]



man made prisons para

u gotta pee sitting down too


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's like social injustice is a brand new concept. We lived through it. And in our day, it just made you want to work harder, smarter and fight better to claw your way past the obstacles in front of you.
> 
> Nowadays, people just expect a magical bailout or easy solution to such issues.
> 
> As if whining is the answer. If you're going to protest, you should also be prepared to incite a revolution and achieve your goal by force.



To be fair, all generations from 20th century onwards whine about social injustice and most do nothing about it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

is complaining about social injustice really a post-20th century concept?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

Lots of beheadings today apparently.

Too bad Slice isn't here though.  I know he is pretty frustrated with the younger generation too.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> is complaining about social injustice really a post-20th century concept?



At least that is when people started talking about it in public. Prior to that, they could only whisper it in cotton farm.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

uh no Yasha

you're flat out historically inaccurate

I mean what is the Reformation?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

some p good trolling this evening


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

You know what else I hate about the current generation? Their world view is so limited it is almost pathetic. Give them a world map and see how many countries they can name or locate. Bet you 10 dollars at least 50% of the teenagers born in 90s don't know where Sri Lanka is. At least 95% can't name its capital.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

people didn't know geography back then either

back when we took geography tests in elementary schools half the class flunked them


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> To be fair, all generations from 20th century onwards whine about social injustice and most do nothing about it.



The worst are the pricks on tumblr. Taylor Swift showed black people twerking. Racism!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You know what else I hate about the current generation? Their world view is so limited it is almost pathetic. Give them a world map and see how many countries they can name or locate. Bet you 10 dollars at least 50% of the teenagers born in 90s don't know where Sri Lanka is. At least 95% can't name its capital.



Nah kids have never known that shit. I know kids who probably don't know their own country's capital.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

The amount of oldfagging in this thread.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Sri Lanka is my favorite Street Fighter character, Yasha


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

I think the current generation is worse because they have no concept of working for things without the notion of a reward. Good luck to them when they get to the working age. You ain't getting shit for doing nothing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You know what else I hate about the current generation? Their world view is so limited it is almost pathetic. Give them a world map and see how many countries they can name or locate. Bet you 10 dollars at least 50% of the teenagers born in 90s don't know where Sri Lanka is. At least 95% can't name its capital.


Americans don't even know the state capitals anymore!  It is a disgrace.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

^

p much the state of this thread atm


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

That's really gross dude


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

Para and company are struggling with the trolls right now.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> some p good trolling this evening



  



Yasha said:


> You know what else I hate about the current generation? Their world view is so limited it is almost pathetic. Give them a world map and see how many countries they can name or locate. Bet you 10 dollars at least 50% of the teenagers born in 90s don't know where Sri Lanka is. At least 95% can't name its capital.



Real talk, Yash.  

These fucking simpletons. 

I mean, back in our day, we had shows and games like Where In The World Is Carmen San Diego, and other such ways to get kids to love geography and history.

Now it's like they need an app to even try.

Shameless



Parallax said:


> people didn't know geography back then either
> 
> back when we took geography tests in elementary schools half the class flunked them



Yeah, but your concept of "back then" is very close to Stunna's though.

Also, you can't really use this example and expect it to hold water because you're American and your school system is flawed as fuck.   



Ennoea said:


> The worst are the pricks on tumblr. Taylor Swift showed black people twerking. Racism!!!!!



Holy shit Enno, I can't believe those cretins are allowed to even have access to the internet. The whole lot of them are degenerates. 



Ennoea said:


> Nah kids have never known that shit. I know kids who probably don't know their own country's capital.



Don't use your Chav friends to justify that the system doesn't work.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Rukia man it's bad. I've been to schools and heard kids ask what rewards they get for doing their homework. They need to experience a dead end job and have the fear of God kicked in to their entitled asses.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2014)

i got the strangest boner


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

dvlan1 exposing the truth of the current generation.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> people didn't know geography back then either
> 
> back when we took geography tests in elementary schools half the class flunked them



Forget about geography tests in school. All it takes is to have enough curiosity to spend one afternoon with a globe or a world map.

That curiosity, that passion to learn new things is lost on this generation.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2014)

americans have terrible geography, in some community college history class i took we had a small geography quiz, and some girl couldn't figure out where a really famous nation like japan was.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

I wonder if James woods would be turned on by that shit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

I know there has been talk of getting rid of failing grades at schools.  Failing grades are apparently too negative.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha white people don't know their geography


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sri Lanka is my favorite Street Fighter character, Yasha



I can stand you being ignorant as fuck about my native land of birth, but when you misrepresent Street Fighter, you are crossing some lines, Stunna.





Ennoea said:


> I think the current generation is worse because they have no concept of working for things without the notion of a reward. Good luck to them when they get to the working age. You ain't getting shit for doing nothing.



LOL

I still laugh at kids these days getting participation ribbons.

Congrats on 14th place.

  



Rukia said:


> Para and company are struggling with the trolls right now.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah most people I know aren't too hot with geography. I know a lot more through personal interest and my dad engaing with me when I was younger, and not through school.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Rukia man it's bad. I've been to schools and heard kids ask what rewards they get for doing their homework. They need to experience a dead end job and have the fear of God kicked in to their entitled asses.



If I were their parents, I would give them a plastic bag and ask them to put it on their heads for 15 minutes.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

I learnt geography through readers digest. Not school. In school they don't teach you shit about geography.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

since when is knowing your geography a reflection of how smart you are or as a validation of your intellectual prowess?

if that's your last line of defense that's kind of sad


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> If I were their parents, I would little princes.hem a plastic bag and ask them to put it on their heads for 15 minutes.



Chinese kids must be terrible this generation. So many little princes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2014)

I learned geography on my own merits as well. I just took geography quiz's online until I knew where everything was.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

ayo, Geography can eat my ass


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

What about all of these national stories about sports being unfair?  I have seen a lot of crying about teams running up the score in high school sports.

I was also disgusted when a girl carried an injured girl around the bases in an important playoff game.  Or how about the cross country runner that carried a girl to the finish line?  I just rolled my eyes when I read these stories.  Give me a fucking break.  This generation is so goddamn soft.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> since when is knowing your geography a reflection of how smart you are or as a validation of your intellectual prowess?
> 
> if that's your last line of defense that's kind of sad



It's none of those things. It reflects how curious you're about the world you live in. Without curiosity, you might as well be dead.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> i got the strangest boner



Just another day for you then, huh? Dat Consistency

 



Han Solo said:


> dvlan1 exposing the truth of the current generation.



  



Ennoea said:


> Rukia man it's bad. I've been to schools and heard kids ask what rewards they get for doing their homework. They need to experience a dead end job and have the fear of God kicked in to their entitled asses.



.... 



Yasha said:


> Forget about geography tests in school. All it takes is to have enough curiosity to spend one afternoon with a globe or a world map.
> 
> That curiosity, that passion to learn new things is lost on this generation.



For real. I used to play this game when I was a little kid(around 3 or 4), where I would randomly spin the globe, and skim my finger lightly over it to slow down the momentum until it stopped. If I landed in water, I would be dead(like in a video game), if I landed on a continent/country/city, I would take a closer look at the geography.

It was simple, but fun. And a great way to level up in Geo knowledge.



Rukia said:


> I know there has been talk of getting rid of failing grades at schools.  Failing grades are apparently too negative.



God damn it, you're kidding me?





Ennoea said:


> Yasha white people don't know their geography



This is true. There are rare explorer types like Rukia and Bear Grylls, but the vast majority are lost without a GPS. Whoever invented that device knew how to cash in on the market's demographics.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> It's none of those things. It reflects how curious you're about the world you live in. Without curiosity, you might as well be dead.


people are curious about tons of shit

nobody's obligated to be curious about memorizing geography


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

I want the rapture to come and take everyone under the age of 22.  We need to start over.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> people are curious about tons of shit
> 
> nobody's obligated to be curious about memorizing geography



Go memorise frozen songs instead


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

I wonder if anyone else here used to watch those David Suzuki documentaries about nature, or read National Geographic, in it's magazine form?


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I want the rapture to come and take everyone under the age of 22.  We need to start over.



The anime/Naruto concept of the New Generation surpassing the Old Generation is such a lie.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

i used to watch History Channel when they had actual history based shows back in the day


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> i used to watch History Channel when they had actual history based shows back in the day



Now it's just that fucking guy who created the "It's Aliens" concept


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Chinese kids must be terrible this generation. So many little princes.



Most of them won't be able to find a wife when they grow up. I would expect more gays coming out from this generation than ever before.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Go memorise frozen songs instead


nah, I can just bring up the lyrics on my phone

know what else I've got on my phone?



a map


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Most of them won't be able to find a wife when they grow up. I would expect more gays coming out from this generation than ever before.


wait, what?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> The anime/Naruto concept of the New Generation surpassing the Old Generation is such a lie.


Natural skills are diminishing with each generation.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Most of them won't be able to find a wife when they grow up. I would expect more gays coming out from this generation than ever before.



wait

what

I'm confused here


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ee6eU_148uI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CGufyFt6zQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Now it's just that fucking guy who created the "It's Aliens" concept





He is the GOAT. No lie, some of those documentaries are legit hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

I played the shit out of Carmen San Diego.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> This is true. There are rare explorer types like Rukia and Bear Grylls, but the vast majority are lost without a GPS. Whoever invented that device knew how to cash in on the market's demographics.



I have this idea for a reality show. Put a bunch of 18-years-old high school graduates half way across the globe in a foreign country. They get to choose between a GPS and a credit card. They need to find their way home within 1 week. 

I wonder how many of them will die of starvation.




Stunna said:


> people are curious about tons of shit
> 
> nobody's obligated to be curious about memorizing geography



"Obligated to be curious"....

Go put on the plastic bag.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Most of them won't be able to find a wife when they grow up. I would expect more gays coming out from this generation than ever before.



Man, oriental Asian kids used to level up their bling game. Started with a shitty Honda Civic ricer with wheels more expensive than the car itself, and gradually used their IQ to obtain the BMW, Infinity, Benz, Audi upgrades.

Now it's like they start at the top, and never learn how to hustle for power and status.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Most of them won't be able to find a wife when they grow up. I would expect more gays coming out from this generation than ever before.



I don't think that's how it works yasha


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha, did you really just deliberately misconstrue my post so you'd have an excuse to tell me to kill myself?


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I don't think that's how it works yasha



Yasha is worked up right now and on a ranting roll, don't slow down his momentum Enno. Just go with the flow.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha, I think that's your worst statement yet. 

Smh.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Now it's like they start at the top, and never learn how to hustle for power and status.



What are you even talking about

this was one of the legit issues of the development of the Western and Eastern World during the middle ages, among you know all of time.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Middle ages were fucking awful. I'm glad that's over and done with.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2014)

was that even english


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> What are you even talking about
> 
> this was one of the legit issues of the development of the Western and Eastern World during the middle ages, among you know all of time.



Rich as Fuck Para not understanding the concept of having being born into a well off environment, but still having to earn your way up in order to learn valuable life principles.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Rich as Fuck Para not understanding the concept of having being born into a well off environment, but still having to earn your way up in order to learn valuable life principles.



only

this isn't actually true 

you can learn valuable life principles despite your social position in life


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

I mean, Rukia is from old money, but he has the ingenuity and street hustling skills of a kid from the mean streets of Harlem.

Be ashamed, Stunna. You don't have his level of survival instincts. 

So complacent.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Man Manchester sucks. But dem girls be smoking hot there.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Man Manchester sucks. But dem girls be smoking hot there.



I've only visited for fairly short periods of time, but I liked it when I was there.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Man Manchester sucks. But dem girls be smoking hot there.



I thought you were from Leeds, Enno? 

Are you visiting Manchester?

Also, are you talking about hot women in general? Or just your preference of white girls?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

to all the brits here

I'm thinking of going to the UK sometime around May or June (my brother is coming to the states in January), is this a good time to visit? Or should I come earlier or later?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> to all the brits here
> 
> I'm thinking of going to the UK sometime around May or June (my brother is coming to the states in January), is this a good time to visit? Or should I come earlier or later?



Good time. Good weather.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> wait, what?





Parallax said:


> wait
> 
> what
> 
> I'm confused here



I call it the Clam Theory of Homosexuals. In an extreme environment of highly skewed sex ratio, I hypothesize that the sexual frustration amongst the majority gender would drive them to release it by turning into (pseudo-)homosexual.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> to all the brits here
> 
> I'm thinking of going to the UK sometime around May or June (my brother is coming to the states in January), is this a good time to visit? Or should I come earlier or later?



Okay, a couple questions:

1. Your brother studies/lives in England? Have you never visited him before? 

2. Did you change the thread title? I noticed it change a couple pages ago but thought you were powerless here as you are in the NBA section, to actually get things done?


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Somebody fucking ban that dupe.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Good time. Good weather.



Yeah the last few summers have been really nice, ty global warming.

Bristol is my favourite place to visit, but I have a hard time really judging a place without living there for any amount of time.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

I am getting prepared for my month long trip to the UK, starting in 2 weeks. Can't wait.

Got my Oyster Card ready to go.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I don't think that's how it works yasha



Well, either most of them die a virgin or, if I'm right, a gay. Childless in both scenario, so it's for the greater good. Can you imagine the generation these princes would raise if they become fathers? I cannot.




Stunna said:


> Yasha, did you really just deliberately misconstrue my post so you'd have an excuse to tell me to kill myself?



You miscontrue mine, too. I said "curiosity about the world we live in".




Han Solo said:


> Yasha, I think that's your worst statement yet.
> 
> Smh.



You know nothing, Han.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Okay, a couple questions:
> 
> 1. Your brother studies/lives in England? Have you never visited him before?
> 
> 2. Did you change the thread title? I noticed it change a couple pages ago but thought you were powerless here as you are in the NBA section, to actually get things done?



yeah he's in the air force, no I have not visited him there yet.

I did.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Holy shit, when did Para become the mod of the KT?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> I am getting prepared for my month long trip to the UK, starting in 2 weeks. Can't wait.
> 
> Got my Oyster Card ready to go.



Awesome. Plan to meet up with Vault, Han and Enno? You may be able to bring Vault and Enno together. That'd be epic.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Awesome. Plan to meet up with Vault, Han and Enno? You may be able to bring Vault and Enno together. That'd be epic.



Slice said he may be able to come for a week, too. His vacation is in the 1st week of January, and he is looking at taking a train trip over to London. Also, Speedy is a local of the UK as well.

Enno better not fucking dodge.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Slice said he may be able to come for a week, too. His vacation is in the 1st week of January, and he is looking at taking a train trip over to London. Also, Speedy is a local of the UK as well.
> 
> Enno better not fucking dodge.



Ah, I forgot about Speedy. Which is normal, I guess.

Getting ready to drive on the left side of the road?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2014)

you guys gonna go to the pub and sing those gay british soccer songs?


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> you guys gonna go to the pub and sing those gay british soccer songs?



Possibly


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

Gonna meet up with Luc Detective?


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Ah, I forgot about Speedy. Which is normal, I guess.
> 
> Getting ready to drive on the left side of the road?



I've always wanted to drive on the wrong side of the road, but I am not getting a rental. Vaulto and Speedy suggested against it. Mainly because the traffic is ridiculous, and it's much better to travel via the transportation system. Also because the parking fines are stupid as hell.

My Osyter Card covers a lot of the zones, and is pretty much unlimited usage for the month I will be there. I can also top it, for out of city travel I believe.

Han/Enno, do you suggest I get a card upgrade for Zones 1-9, or just stay with the Zones 1-4 that I have right now?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

I really want to meet up with Enno someday. We would be the perfect partners in crime. We will go fishing. Enno can be the bait (because kids and girls love him) and I will be the hook they didn't see coming.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Gonna meet up with Luc Detective?



He would shit himself since the Ignore Function wouldn't work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2014)

My written review of "The Pyramid", the critically adored, highly financial successful found footage flick, is up and can be found in my sig. Or here: 

Hmmmm....So tonight I plan on watching "Sherlock". If it disappoints me, Stunna can expect a spanking.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmmm....So tonight I plan on watching "Sherlock". If it disappoints me, Stunna can expect a spanking.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Stunna turned down my offer to take care of Martial while I was in Chandler.

So yeah, enjoy Stunna.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2014)

^

*The Little House*

Yoji Yamada is such a brilliant story-teller, Para. 

9/10


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2014)

*Sword of Doom*
Evil Mind, Evil Sword. Brilliant Movie.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

It's da fucking bess


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2014)

Taleran said:


> *Sword of Doom*
> Evil Mind, Evil Sword. Brilliant Movie.



I need to watch that again, as I didn't like that very much when I first saw it. But it has been years and my tastes have changed. Have you seen "Kiru" ("Kill"?). It's kind of a Yojimbo knock-off, but it also stars Tatsuya Nakadai, who delivers a much different kind of performance. He's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2014)

That is also probably the best one scene in a movie cameo that any actor has in film.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 7, 2014)

*Angel Heart:* 6/10

Solid performance by Rourke and De Niro, but the overall movie is very sloppy. The plot is highly predictable, I saw the twist coming a mile away and yellow eye special effect was just ridiculous. Nonetheless, the horror elements are pretty good and the score is decent. Overall I thought it was pretty average and somewhat overrated.


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm like the only person my age I know that can drive a stick.  It is ridiculous.



If you couldn't drive stick you would be a laughing stock here.
Automatic cars aren't really that common.



Ennoea said:


> I think the current generation is worse because they have no concept of working for things without the notion of a reward. Good luck to them when they get to the working age. You ain't getting shit for doing nothing.



This is directly the fault of our generation and the one before it.
Overprotective parents that feel the need to make their kid into the super special snowflake.

My cousin is 41 and her kids are total idiots. The eldest is 13, still not allowed to stay out a bit late, she didn't even let him go to school and back alone until he was like 12. He's even_ terrible_ in school but she doesn't manage to help him get better and just says "Well i was bad in school too and it all worked out in the end". All her kids were never allowed to play outside without supervision in fear they could get hurt (and don't you ask what happens when they tried to play in the mud or get dirty in general).

There are a lot of people like that. And its rarely the kids fault.



Violent By Design said:


> americans have terrible geography, in some community college history class i took we had a small geography quiz, and some girl couldn't figure out where a really famous nation like japan was.



I'm also quite bad at geography (outside of Europe) but that reminds me of a funny TV show. There was a map of Europe with every state depicted in a light grey except France which was bright yellow.
Teenagers were then asked to pinpoint where Berlin is and you wouldn't believe how many of them pointed at somewhere in France. 



Parallax said:


> i used to watch History Channel when they had actual history based shows back in the day



Well, i watched MTV when it still played music. 



Detective said:


> Slice said he may be able to come for a week, too. *His vacation is in the 1st week of January, and he is looking at taking a train trip over to London*. Also, Speedy is a local of the UK as well.
> 
> Enno better not fucking dodge.



First two weeks of January.
And it isnt _that _near, it would have to be by plane.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 7, 2014)

*Kill Bill: Volume 1* - 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I really want to meet up with Enno someday. We would be the perfect partners in crime. We will go fishing. Enno can be the bait (because kids and girls love him) and I will be the hook they didn't see coming.



Ha i would like that Yasha too. I think we could have some very frank conversations


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

rukia

slice


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

ActionSouls looks so much fun.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

That hammer looks like a poor weapon choice against that beast.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunna continuous to be a disappointment. Now where is that Daffy Duck tap dancing gif?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

what are you going on about now

*The Guest*

This obliterated my expectations.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

World.  I'm busy with Dragon Age Inquisition right now.  When the excitement dies down I expect Witcher 3 to be the next game that grabs me.  Hopefully we will hear something about Persona 5 next year as well.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

I really want to play No Man's Sky.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey Slice.  That Shinji guy is a douche.  Rin and Shirou should have killed him.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-X8KMoAWFPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

It looks a little like Star Fox to me.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It looks a little like Star Fox to me.



You say this like it's a bad thing. 

Also:

[YOUTUBE]mXKvnh0TM8s[/YOUTUBE]

Day 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]b_UG7loIZgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

No doubt it is a good time to be a gamer.  But I am out on Metal Gear Solid.  They screwed us with that last game.  It was way too fucking short.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KtEO2xZ7BzQ[/YOUTUBE]

My man.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]KtEO2xZ7BzQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My man.



OH, shit.

:amazed


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Watched _2001: A Space Odyssey_ on Blu-ray. First time seeing it, and it was a lot more straightforward than I had expected. I suppose "Jupiter and Beyond the Infinite" is the only "difficult" part of the film, which momentarily seemed more like a scene from The Shining than anything else. Best explanation I've heard for that scene so far compared to the aliens' equivalent of a zoo. But considering the differing opinions of the films creators, I can't really say.

Liked all the little details, the hostesses clutching the floor with their feet so as not to drift away, the lack of sound in space, the first use of "tools" was an act of murder, HAL showing more personality than any of the human characters...

Having an intermission break was weird, as was the two minutes of black screen that preceded the film. Other than that I actually thought the film went by quite fast. Also it's hilarious how far removed from this Interstellar actually is. The "space mission plot" was the only thing they had in common.

Anyway after seeing that I caught another movie on Film4 (Don't you love it when that happens?). It was the directors cut of _Das Boot_, and like _2001_, this was my first time seeing it.

Most immediate thing was the soundtrack, I'll have to Google the name of it, but I thought that the recurring music was brilliant.

Even though the film was two and a half hours long, I still wanted it be longer. While the captain was easily the best character, I enjoyed seeing them all interacting together, and would liked to have seen more of it. I was especially interested in what the others thought of the Hitler Youth member beyond him being a stuck-up vainglorious asshole, and I liked how damning the film actually was of the Nazis and higher command simply from that scene on the Spanish yacht and the captain's frustration with their piss-poor tactics.

The ending was fucking cruel, too. After actually surviving all that, and even reviving the submarine, they just got bombed to shit the moment they set foot on land again. 




TL;DR - I would have liked Das Boot to have been even longer, and I think it's hilarious how much Interstellar got compared to 2001.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> No doubt it is a good time to be a gamer.  But I am out on Metal Gear Solid.  They screwed us with that last game.  It was way too fucking short.



I can't believe you bought it

you do realize it's just part 1 of MGS5 right?


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]KtEO2xZ7BzQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My man.



beautiful


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

Cheeky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cinema version (and the directors cut) are actually a re-cut of a mini tv series. So if you want more Das Boot that version is about 5 hours long.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2014)

The World said:


> I can't believe you bought it
> 
> you do realize it's just part 1 of MGS5 right?



Of course Rukia bought it


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 7, 2014)

Slice said:


> The cinema version (and the directors cut) are actually a re-cut of a mini tv series. So if you want more Das Boot that version is about 5 hours long.



That sounds perfect, actually. Thanks.


----------



## teddy (Dec 7, 2014)

Detective said:


> You say this like it's a bad thing.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Movements look so smooth 


combat overall looks more engaging than the last entries


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Of course Rukia bought it



If Rukia doesn't have the largest collection of pre-ordered games in the world, I don't know who does.


----------



## teddy (Dec 7, 2014)

Almost thought i was the only one with enough sense to wait until the full game was out


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

New Uncharted indeed looks good.
One of the few PS4 titles to actually look forward to. (Not counting multiplats)


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Hey Slice.  That Shinji guy is a douche.  Rin and Shirou should have killed him.



Such an annoying little shit.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

you've never seen shinji matou

scum of the earth

I pretty much hate type-moon for even creating such garbage

not even hateable in a good way like Joffrey


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2014)

Yo Para, how you feelin?


So for black friday I wanted to get back into video games after quite awhile without anything new. Decided to go Wii U in part because I knew my wife would use it as well. Anyway, I actually don't regret it. Mainly played Mario Kart 8 and Legos Marvel so far and they are both great games. MK hasn't changed much and has always been a blast and this is my first Lego game experience and if the rest are even half as good I will have to give them a look. 

Waiting on that Mario Party 10 next year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2014)

I got a Xbox One

I so far regret my decision, Can't think of any games I really want yet.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

Pretty sure if you'd asked anyone they would have told you not to do that.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I got a Xbox One
> 
> I so far regret my decision, Can't think of any games I really want yet.



I was leaning PS4 with the GTA combo. But Nintendo is the only system with a lot of really strong exclusives and probably the best fit for a casual gamer like me.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 7, 2014)

*9 to 5: Days in Porn*  8.5/10

Its a documentary about pornstars, the porn industry, etc.  Much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm still good with my PC and PS3

gonna wait for the cheapest and best version of PS4

also gotta save for the new 3DS with 2 sticks


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

I plan on grabbing a PS3 soon; won't be needing a PS4 until Kingdom Hearts III comes out, so I'm good for a couple more years.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2014)

I still have my 360 but it is basically a dvd player. 

I am hoping Nintendo is at work on a new Zelda.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

They      are.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

The World said:


> I'm still good with my PC and PS3
> 
> gonna wait for the cheapest and best version of PS4
> 
> also gotta save for the new 3DS with 2 sticks



Hmm. what is the cheapest and best version of PS4, though? Is it essentially the same as the PS3 variants, with multiple kinds of memory capacity or "Slim" versions?



Also, is there a working emulator for the 3DS yet? I want to play Pokemon X & Y on my big screen, but don't want to buy the 3DS itself.

I will likely buy the PS4 in 2015. Uncharted 4 alone looks like it's worth it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I was leaning PS4 with the GTA combo. But Nintendo is the only system with a lot of really strong exclusives and probably the best fit for a casual gamer like me.



Yeah the Wii U is underrated, especially if you have a good amount of friends you can play with.



Stunna said:


> I plan on grabbing a PS3 soon; won't be needing a PS4 until Kingdom Hearts III comes out, so I'm good for a couple more years.



The same there's still a ton of games from the previous generation I've yet to play, no matter what I chose, my PS3 would have ran more anyway.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not going to get a PS4 until i beat Persona 5.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Detective said:


> Hmm. what is the cheapest and best version of PS4, though? Is it essentially the same as the PS3 variants, with multiple kinds of memory capacity or "Slim" versions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant future improved versions of PS4

and 3DS games look bad on big screens


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2014)

Detective said:


> Also, is there a working emulator for the 3DS yet? I want to play Pokemon X & Y on my big screen, but don't want to buy the 3DS itself.



Same here. Haven't found one. Also want to play that Fire Emblem. 



~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah the Wii U is underrated, especially if you have a good amount of friends you can play with.



True.

Got a couple of "group" games I haven't really gotten to try yet and the 2 Mario games out for it. Been stuck on Marvel Legos having too much fun.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm not going to get a PS4 until i beat Persona 5.



wat


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

2015 after a price drop is the time to consider buying a PS4.
No year ever is the time to consider a Xbone.

Luckily i know a guy who lets me use his to play Bloodborne 



Cyphon said:


> I was leaning PS4 with the GTA combo. But Nintendo is the only system with a lot of really strong exclusives and probably the best fit for a casual gamer like me.



Mario 3D World is great.
Not even trolling.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2014)

Slice said:


> Mario 3D World is great. Not even trolling.



Why would you be? Aren't Mario games almost always great? I have 3D World but no play time yet and I haven't found a cheap version of New Super Mario Bros or whatever it is called.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunna.  Not sure what you are playing right now.  But I think you would make a good inquisitor.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

Dragon Age's another title I was considering picking up when I get a PS3. I actually contemplated making it the first, but 2.5 ReMIX is gonna have to take priority.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm not going to get a PS4 until i beat Persona 5.


How the hell are you going to do that?


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Why would you be? Aren't Mario games almost always great? I have 3D World but no play time yet and I haven't found a cheap version of New Super Mario Bros or whatever it is called.



Because usual reactions to recommending a Mario game are:

"lol kiddie shit"
"always the same rehash"
"easy mode crap for preschoolers"
"not real games for real gamers"


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Dragon Age's another title I was considering picking up when I get a PS3. I actually contemplated making it the first, but 2.5 ReMIX is gonna have to take priority.



First Dragon ages is leagues better than the second.
Its such a rush job. Really mediocre.

Plus its in a Steam sale every few months so you can get it dirt cheap.
Really no reason to play it on PS3.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

I actually meant Inquisition. Unless that's a game where I need to have played the previous installments.


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I actually meant Inquisition. Unless that's a game where I need to have played the previous installments.



I only know it shares several characters with the first two.

Rukia should be able to answer that question though, he played them all.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

Slice.  Inquisition is the best in the series.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm not going to get a PS4 until i beat Persona 5.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 7, 2014)

*Shutter Island:* 9/10
An underrated masterpiece that explores one man's guilt and insanity. Although the plot is predictable, it's the clues and intricacies of the story that truly matter. Visually it's beautiful and the soundtrack is godly. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2014)

I didn't know it got announced for the ps4


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I actually meant Inquisition. Unless that's a game where I need to have played the previous installments.



You don't _need_ to play the other two, but I would probably recommend looking up a plot summary for them. There are major events referenced in the game that will be confusing if you have no idea what they are. It also jumps in assuming you have a basic knowledge of the DA universe and doesn't really ever stop to explain it. If you have the time, play DA: O first (if you like Mass Effect, you'll like it). Skip DA:II it's a piece of shit, but read the summary for that one.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

DA 2 was decent don't let the haters dissuade you young stunna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Jena! 

Okay then. First game on my list is Kingdom Hearts 2.5, then Dragon Age: Origins, then Dragon Age: Inquisition.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

eyy you bitch wheres DA2 in that equation?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2014)

DA2 is what is known as a bad video game.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah Warudo, who dat


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Taleran said:


> DA2 is what is known as a bad video game.



yeah sure it was a rush job but people overrate how bad it is


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

dem titties doe


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2014)

To be honest I wouldn't play any of the Dragon Age games but that is just personal preference.


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2014)

The World said:


> yeah sure it was a rush job but people overrate how bad it is



nah it's p bad

Gameplay is watered-down and easy, the entire game literally takes place in one city so the recycled locations get old quickly, the characters are poorly written*, the pacing is a fucking joke, and it takes complicated conflicts from DA:II and makes them black-and-white. It's a mess to play and it's an even bigger mess to figure out the story. 



*Except Varric. Main man has some depth.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

story wasn't overly complicated if a little drawn out and sidetracked by sidemissions 

gameplay isn't easy on nightmare difficulty or even hard mode

I'm playing on PS3 btw no easy mode PC stop and click


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm a casual gamer, so their opinions work better then


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree it was watered down a bit

especially from awakening, game of a thousand buffs


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2014)

My phone has never had any games installed on it, I own a VITA for portable stuff.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

I think only you me and rukia own a vita in this whole section 

Soul Sacrifice is so good 

Dragon's Crown and Gravity Rush too 

still trying to make my way through P4 Golden

it's only taken me like 6 months to come up with a name


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh, and Fargo was one of the best things I've seen all year.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

I told you you fool


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2014)

I couldn't get into SS because I am too into the Dark Souls / MH method.

Never did finish Gravity Rush but Muramasa and Hotline were both best on that thing.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

which reminds me I need to catch up on Twin Peaks


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Taleran said:


> I couldn't get into SS because I am too into the Dark Souls / MH method.
> 
> Never did finish Gravity Rush but Muramasa and Hotline were both best on that thing.



the actualy ending to GR was kinda garbage cause it leaves it open for a possible sequel but everything up to that was glorious 

Muramasa rebirth is fun if a little confusing

you should definitely get SS delta the optimal version


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

fuck you square


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Oh, and Fargo was one of the best things I've seen all year.



Beautiful TV series.

The ending was the best though.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA0Im3j-wf4[/YOUTUBE]

hahaha fuck you society and the oppressive confinement you bring

now I can live like the neanderthal barbarian that I really am


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

rukia is the newest AHS season any good?

last season was garbage


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Oh, and Fargo was one of the best things I've seen all year.



About time you saw it


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

I was confused asf when Key and Peele showed up


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2014)

The hitmen's bromance tho


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

the payoff was glorious though


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

The World said:


> fuck you square


I have spent the last 10 years thinking that they should remake Final Fantasy VII.  



The World said:


> rukia is the newest AHS season any good?
> 
> last season was garbage


I haven't watched it.  I heard this season is better though.


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2014)

[youtube]c9afL2_vpo4[/youtube]

Get hyped.


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2014)

^zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

I remember when Stunna used to badmouth the Wire.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia makin' shit up again, I see.

*Dazed and Confused*

These types are always so alien to me since my HS experience was so squeaky clean in comparison, but this was a fun movie.


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I remember when Stunna used to badmouth the Wire.



As he should


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2014)

Guess whose coming to dinner

A enjoyable film about interracial relationship I the late 60's. I liked how it did not attempt to use this premise as means for exploitation; but give a realistic depiction of the mindset people who lived during this time would have.

Great movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

World.  I'm going to destroy the Grey Wardens.  They are fucking worthless dude.  And frankly, they are getting on my nerves.  Time for them to go.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I remember when Stunna used to badmouth the Wire.



Stunna

reetwhy reetwhy reetwhy


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Grammar takes a nose dive when multitasking, my bad.



Gesy, I think you need to change your custom user title, bro. I don't recall you reinforcing your status as First Thirst Captain lately. Even with your suspect as fuck taste.

What happened?


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rukia makin' shit up again, I see.
> 
> *Dazed and Confused*
> 
> These types are always so alien to me since my HS experience was so squeaky clean in comparison, but this was a fun movie.



don't even lie stunna

we all know you got a freshman beating or two


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Guess whose coming to dinner
> 
> A enjoyable film about interracial relationship I the late 60's. I liked how it did not attempt to use this premise as means for exploitation; but give a realistic depiction of the mindset people who lived during this time would have.
> 
> Great movie


Any Filipinos?


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

I remember in my freshman year someone stole my jacket and I got into a fight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2014)

Detective said:


> Gesy, I think you need to change your custom user title, bro. I don't recall you reinforcing your status as First Thirst Captain lately. Even with your suspect as fuck taste.
> 
> What happened?



Lost all my thirsty images with my old laptop.

I hope I can one day recover them from the hard drive, I had a huge folder (hidden ofcourse) full of images one would think twice about looking at during work.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> World.  I'm going to destroy the Grey Wardens.  They are fucking worthless dude.  And frankly, they are getting on my nerves.  Time for them to go.



I want to command the Grey Wardens like the archdemon commands the darkspawn

MY LEGION


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lost all my thirsty images with my old laptop.
> 
> I hope I can one day recover them from the hard drive, I had a huge folder (hidden ofcourse) full of images one would think twice about looking at during work.



In this case, I guess the thirst WAS real, for you.

Past tense


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Every 2-3 years something always happens where my porn collection either gets deleted or compromised 

it's a struggle to start from scratch every time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2014)

Detective said:


> In this case, I guess the thirst WAS real, for you.
> 
> Past tense



It's only a matter of time before I come out of retirement



The World said:


> Every 2-3 years something always happens where my porn collection either gets deleted or compromised
> 
> it's a struggle to start from scratch every time



Thought I was the only one 

Especially when the old stuff becomes harder to get.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

The World said:


> Every 2-3 years something always happens where my porn collection either gets deleted or compromised
> 
> it's a struggle to start from scratch every time


  

I really can't relate to your issues, though(I also can't believe you have an actual collection of porn, I mean, that seems like a 90's concept). Not that I am not a technologically advanced individual, but I have no need to build collections with an eidetic memory.

I usually only read comics once or twice, same with viewing episodes of TV or films.

The memory lasts a lifetime, in vivid clarity.

 

P.S: I do however build a DVD/Blu-Ray arrangement, and also fill my stylish bookshelves, for aesthetic purposes within my home. Because it would look stupid as hell if I had empty shelves.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

that's even more shady D

you actually have a DVD pron collection? what the fuck?

what if company comes over and sees that? like your girl? or mom? that's creepy

I just keep some of the best shit I've seen on my drive in a private folder that's all


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

The World said:


> that's even more shady D
> 
> you actually have a DVD pron collection? what the fuck?
> 
> ...



Your humourous reading comprehension continues to astound me, Warudo.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

Someone needs to tell Kobe to stop shooting.  Good lord.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Someone needs to tell Kobe to stop shooting.  Good lord.



I'm still waiting for some young up and comer to monstrously dunk on him/shame him, and put that old dawg out of it's misery. Even Iverson wasn't this trigger happy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

Most players in the league can at least shoot above 40% when they decide to gun the way that this guy does.


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2014)

Kobe still hasn't met a shot he didn't like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2014)

"Sherlock episode 1" turned out to be pretty cool (A-), so Stunna has been spared the spankings. Instead, he will receive the good spankings.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

This past page


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

this is pretty funny

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhFmv6e3E5Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msI6pppgUo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> This past page



>Anytime this thread talks about sport and video games


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

>if we ignore it, maybe it will vanish from existence


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

How's that working out for Luc?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, nice set warudo, hope it stays awhile.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 8, 2014)

*Argo:* 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2014)

Warudo, you do know those boobs are fake, right?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

no one currrrrs


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

I care. Well, not really because she wasn't appealing anyway but I don't really like fake tits.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2014)

*Grizzly Man*

I see a man with lots of anger buried deep down and desperate for a purpose in life. A man living in denial of the fact that he is a disappointment _to himself_ and turn to wilderness in search of a refuge from his own shadow, fighting a non-existent enemy. The bears gave him a higher purpose which he could not find in human civilization. 

I would have given this "documentary" a higher rating if the other characters weren't so dramatic in their _acting_. 

8/10


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

no they're not fake, not like it even matters anyway

yasha don't know shit and throwing shade on dem koreans again 

he even posted his usually tranny


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I care. Well, not really because she wasn't appealing anyway but I don't really like fake tits.



You like Kim Kardashian and Jennifer Lopez though


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You like Kim Kardashian and Jennifer Lopez though



J Lo has fake tits?

And yeah, I find them attractive but both for their faces and asses. Not tits.


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> J Lo has fake tits?
> 
> And yeah, *I find them attractive but both for their faces and asses*. Not tits.



I don't know how this is possible


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

faces? nahhhhhh

but asses


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't know how this is possible



Most gay guys wouldn't


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

and she is like 40 something? good god



gesy up yo thirst game


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

lol why J Lo dressed like Ariana Grande in that pic


----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol why J Lo dressed like Ariana Grande in that pic



You too? lol


kept scrolling till i saw an ass


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2014)

Atleast Jei > Choa, so I shouldn't complain


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

What a good time to return


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

You ever watch Return of the Jedi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

Still. But I already like the idea of a half naked Leia


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

And Luke is his black robes.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

stunna make this into a set for me



so I too can be one with the force


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

World is like my favorite poster here


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Assuming you're serious, I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> World is like my favorite poster here



thanks 



Stunna said:


> Assuming you're serious, I'll do it when I get home.



of course im srs


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

here's your crummy avatar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

No, Thank You


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Warudo is srs 100% of the time


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

hopefully we can get more


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

the besto


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 8, 2014)

J Lo is a goddess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You like Kim Kardashian and Jennifer Lopez though



J Lo is natural though


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

J Lo was able to defeat the Hispanic female curse of having a sizzling but short prime, followed by a sharp drop off.  Her money was well invested in exercise routines and trainers.

Asian women have the longest prime before that one random day in their mid- 50 ' s where they suddenly turn into Kung Fu Grandma.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Ennoea.  This was pretty good man.

[YOUTUBE]AsoUG9ScJnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 8, 2014)

Dear god


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> J Lo was able to defeat the Hispanic female curse of having a sizzling but short prime, followed by a sharp drop off.  Her money was well invested in exercise routines and trainers.
> 
> Asian women have the longest prime before that one random day in their mid- 50 ' s where they suddenly turn into Kung Fu Grandma.



Ehh, I wouldn't say that, Eva Longoria and Sof?a Vergara are both aging like wine. I think Hispanic women age nicely when they take care of themselves.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Para will say that she is too old.  I saw what he said about Bellucci in the Spectre thread.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ehh, I wouldn't say that, Eva Longoria and Sof?a Vergara are both aging like wine. I think Hispanic women age nicely when they take care of themselves.



Common denominator between them: $$$$

Normal Hispanic women can't spend 3/4 their day working out and attending spa sessions. 



Rukia said:


> Para will say that she is too old.  I saw what he said about Bellucci in the Spectre thread.



THAT SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

I called Bellucci a goddess

Rukia pls


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea.  This was pretty good man.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AsoUG9ScJnc[/YOUTUBE]



I hope I can catch this sometime


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Just ordered the cowboy bebop blu rays.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I called Bellucci a goddess
> 
> Rukia pls



Rukia needs to step up his troll game, some mediocre stuff recently.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Asian women have the longest prime before that one random day in their mid- 50 ' s where they suddenly turn into Kung Fu Grandma.



Now if someone could just post some examples of Asian women in their prime. Because I ain't seeing it 

Maybe they just set the Asian "prime" bar pretty low


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Cyphon pls


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

I should be saying please. So I will ask nicely, please step your thirst game up.

Since we were talking about Asians I was about to tell you guys about the girl from Like a G6 music video but it turns out she is Filipino. Too bad too, cuz she shits on everyone you guys were posting.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

wut

bish you can't tell people what to thirst for


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Dat low tier baiting


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> wut
> 
> bish you can't tell people what to thirst for



Obviously.

But people should be informed that there is more out there to drink that just warm water.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Warm water is my favorite beverage tbh


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Warm water is my favorite beverage tbh



Found her name and a pic


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I should be saying please. So I will ask nicely, please step your thirst game up.
> 
> Since we were talking about Asians I was about to tell you guys about the girl from Like a G6 music video but it turns out she is Filipino. Too bad too, cuz she shits on everyone you guys were posting.



since when is Filipino not asian?

bruh u dense? 

too many good movies make your mind melt for a min cuz?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> since when is Filipino not asian?



Tbh I wasn't sure what it was but I did read it was a Spanish colony for 300 years or some such. Asian, Spanish...Whatever. That chick is fine as hell.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Uh

Filipino is Asian....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Asian girls can be just as beautiful as any other ethnicity

But I don't find the K-Popstars that's usually posted beautiful any shape or form. I  like my woman to have a more feminine shape . Not knocking them down or dissing anyone's taste, it's just my two cents.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Was beaten to it by Warudo 

Not gonna edit my post doe


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Asian girls can be just as beautiful as any other ethnicity
> 
> But I don't find the K-Popstars that's usually posted beautiful any shape or form. *I  like my woman to have a more feminine shape .* Not knocking them down or dissing anyone's taste, it's just my two cents.



What does this even mean?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Gesy rude asf

no respect at all for the concept of personal taste


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Asian girls can be just as beautiful as any other ethnicity
> 
> But I don't find the K-Popstars that's usually posted beautiful any shape or form. I  like my woman to have a more feminine shape . Not knocking them down or dissing anyone's taste, it's just my two cents.



Pretty much the same thoughts I have. 

Matter of fact I am friends with a Korean I would bang in a heartbeat if I wasn't married.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> What does this even mean?



It means some of them have bodies that one might mistake for a teenage boy.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Petite bodies tho


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> It means some of them have bodies that one might mistake for a teenage boy.



Isnt that kind of offensive


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

cyphon says some pretty suspect things that if his wife ever saw what he post she would leave him in a minute 

or at least hold out on BJs and kinky shit for a few months


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

do your job now para 

and get rid of this dupe


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Petite bodies tho



Petite isn't really the same thing. You can be a tiny women with curves. 



Parallax said:


> Isnt that kind of offensive



How so?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Para's chance to prove himself as the temporary KT mod!


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> cyphon says some pretty suspect things that if his wife ever saw what he post she would leave him in a minute
> 
> or at least hold out on BJs and kinky shit for a few months



I say the same shit to my wife dude. I got nothing to hide.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Not going to lie.  This guy's antics are actually making me laugh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Isnt that kind of offensive



now _you_ have to explain.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> now _you_ have to explain.


The post problematically says that a woman's body is less feminine for not having the traits that sexually arouse you. Is that all a woman's body is good for, Gesy?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

I did some research to educate myself. It turns out some Filipino people do identify as Hispanic and some Asian. Again though, she is fine no matter how she identifies herself. And just to be sure you all get the message, here she is again


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Petite isn't really the same thing. You can be a tiny women with curves.



smh 

this low tier trolling

even rukia does better than this









yeah dem teenage boys sure are developing different these days


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Good lord we are fucking soft.  Anti-bullying ads on the radio????


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Warudo.  :33


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The post problematically says that a woman's body is less feminine for not having the traits that sexually arouse you. Is that all a woman's body is good for, Gesy?



gesy and cyphon think a woman's body is just an object or tool for sexual gratification


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

aye, an hourglass figure 

gg warudo



Stunna said:


> The post problematically says that a woman's body is less feminine for not having the traits that sexually arouse you. Is that all a woman's body is good for, Gesy?



I'm talking about what I find attractive, it's obviously suppose to sexually arouse me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Less attractive =/= less feminine though; that's the point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

Am with Wurldo. Asian is da besto


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2014)

The good old "_i *really* need to use the bathroom_" dance.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> aye, an hourglass figure
> 
> gg warudo
> 
> ...



I think Stunna just posted a sentence he heard someone else say once. 

We may need to explain what aroused means. I guess I will try. I will use only cartoons in order to relate to Stunna. 

So Stunna, you remember what Squidwards nose looks like right? Normally a penis hangs around sort of like that. But there are times when a guy sees a girl (or in Martials case, he sees you) and his penis stiffens up and looks more like Pinocchios nose when he is telling lots of lies.  That is what we call sexually aroused. 

Lesson complete.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> gesy and cyphon think a woman's body is just an object or tool for sexual gratification



Shameful


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Less attractive =/= less feminine though; that's the point.



But less feminine can = less attractive depending on tastes.


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2014)

Why are we even having the asian women discussion on page 20? isnt that normally happening in the first three pages.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

nah that's just spam


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna only pretends to like asian girls because he wants to fit in.  Disgraceful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Less attractive =/= less feminine though; that's the point.



Not always, but for this specific topic it does for me.  we're not all attracted to the same traits stunna. So though that may be true for you, it doesn't necessarily have to be for me.

But I will say I can feel attraction for females of any body type as long as a strong connection is felt.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna only pretends to like asian girls because he wants to fit in.  Disgraceful.



Nah, Stunna doesn't like dark women and Asians are the next closest to white if he can't have that.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> The good old "_i *really* need to use the bathroom_" dance.



and the good ol bend over doggie for me dance



how about dem legs too long dance


*Spoiler*: __ 







asian thirst discussion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

I thought stunna was asexual


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna only pretends to like asian girls because he wants to fit in.  Disgraceful.



nah it's statistics 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjSh_esW9W4[/YOUTUBE]

stunna is compelled as a semi-black man


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

it's in my genes to apparently love hispanic woman 

Para when I come to Cali I will take all your women


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> But less feminine can = less attractive depending on tastes.


What makes a female's body "less feminine" is the question. :|

Is a woman with a D-cup more feminine than a woman with a B-cup?



~Gesy~ said:


> Not always, but for this specific topic it does for me.  we're not all attracted to the same traits stunna. So though that may be true for you, it doesn't necessarily have to be for me.
> 
> But I will say I can feel attraction for females of any body type as long as a strong connection is felt.


I feel like you misunderstood my post, so allow me to rephrase:

Less attractive does not equal less feminine. You don't have to be attracted to a woman, but a woman not having the traits that you're attracted to does not make her "less feminine".



Khris said:


> I thought stunna was asexual


How'd you come to that conclusion?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

must be when your peter pan syndrome flares up stunna 

then again we're all on a nerd website for a kids manga


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

If I assume he's living the college life (maybe even work part-time), avid film watcher, spends a good chunk of time here, and still manages to change his set 4-5 times in a single day; he'd have no time to fap. So I assumed he's dead down there


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

damn khris that's shockingly accurate and completely cold blooded 




you one of us :33


----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2014)

Dat will graham analysis


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Actually, yeah, that was the most reg post Khris has made 

one of us--bad taste and all :33


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't be an asshole Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

This thread sometimes, man


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2014)

All that shit talk about preferences in women in here - while there is a guy in the Bond thread that says Bellucci is an old hag.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, not Para's finest moment.  

I still respect him and all.  But that was bad.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

You guys encouraging Rukias lazy trolling hurts us all

I expect this from the others, but et tu Slice?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Slice quick to turn the knife


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> You guys encouraging Rukias lazy trolling hurts us all
> 
> I expect this from the others, but et tu Slice?



I honestly wasn't talking about you.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Play along Slice


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Para needs to work on his french.


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

lel + reps

rukia steadily climbing as 2014 coming to a close :33


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

aww im 24hrd

sry slice


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2014)

Its the thought that counts Warubro


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

I got'chu, Warudo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> All that shit talk about preferences in women in here - while there is a guy in the Bond thread that says Bellucci is an old hag.



Everyone will have haters, I think she looks amazing for 50.



Stunna said:


> What makes a female's body "less feminine" is the question. :|
> 
> Is a woman with a D-cup more feminine than a woman with a B-cup?
> 
> ...



So I should have said I like women with  thighs thicker than their waist and left it at that, gotcha.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Mai Sumlut.  Tell me.  Does this sound like a fake name?

It sounds like a name Bart would feed Moe on the Simpsons.  But it's a name I see on some service reports when I send physiological monitors in for repair.  Am I being trolled, or is that legit?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So I should have said I like women with a thighs thicker than their waist and left it at that, gotcha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> damn khris that's shockingly accurate and completely cold blooded
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ted. said:


> Dat will graham analysis



Do I get something or...  



Stunna said:


> Actually, yeah, that was the most reg post Khris has made
> 
> one of us--bad taste and all :33



I gave your overrated franchise a chance and thought it was okay. dafuq you want from me?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

ungrateful asf


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Do I get something or...



here's your prize


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Would be better if it were painted on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> here's your prize



right into the wank bank 


it's okay stunna, you wouldn't know what that is anyways


----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2014)

I'll just...give you a pat on the back


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

these last few pages


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What makes a female's body "less feminine" is the question. :|



It is more about the hip/ass area. Wider hips and curves = more feminine. Obviously girls come in all shapes and sizes so ultimately you can apply feminine to any of them. Ultimately the reason I use the word choice is because when you think of a dude nowhere does "curves" come into play. So a woman without curves or "enough" curves is less feminine. 

You aren't wrong in what you are saying, but the way I apply it works for me and I understand when other people say it as well.


----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm gonna walk away now


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> I actually like you stunna. One of the first doods to welcome me here along with Burd and Slice.



You played right into his hands. He wanted you to like him before we could all turn you against him.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Khris you're a terrible poster 

You truly do belong here


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> It is more about the hip/ass area. Wider hips and curves = more feminine. Obviously girls come in all shapes and sizes so ultimately you can apply feminine to any of them. Ultimately the reason I use the word choice is because when you think of a dude nowhere does "curves" come into play. So a woman without curves or "enough" curves is less feminine.
> 
> You aren't wrong in what you are saying, but the way I apply it works for me and I understand when other people say it as well.



Sadpika.jpg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

Old man Para jelly of my sexual prime :ho


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Para pretty much hates everyone. He's a Bengals fan. He has a lot to be bitter about.


----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2014)

I kind of know how para feels with the way the saints are playing right now


...granted one team has a winning record and the other...doesn't


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Asian women have the longest prime before that one random day in their mid- 50 ' s where they suddenly turn into Kung Fu Grandma.



But their prime is bottom tier, so what good does that do?


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> But their prime is bottom tier, so what good does that do?


+You couldn't pay me to fuck an Asian woman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't they call you masterpedo?


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> All that shit talk about preferences in women in here - while there is a guy in the Bond thread that says Bellucci is an old hag.



We don't like grandmas


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> J Lo is natural though



They're so big, they might as well be fake.



Cyphon said:


> I should be saying please. So I will ask nicely, please step your thirst game up.
> 
> Since we were talking about Asians I was about to tell you guys about the girl from Like a G6 music video but it turns out she is Filipino. Too bad too, cuz she shits on everyone you guys were posting.



She looks like every other Asian ho in the club


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

Ignored 

But what do you prefer exactly?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Let's take a break, guys.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Ever meet an Asian girls parents?  Talk about culture shock.  Never again.  No girl is worth that level of awkwardness.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol. As if asian girls need to pay to get fucked. Ya'll are ridiculous.


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2014)

Parasyte episodes 8,9,10

Ever since like episode 6 this has terrible pacing. I hope that it speeds up a little soon.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

*I'm Sorry You Feel That Way*

The new Bill Burr special. Good stuff.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> Parasyte episodes 8,9,10
> 
> Ever since like episode 6 this has terrible pacing. I hope that it speeds up a little soon.



yea I feel the same

might give the manga a once over

anime has been nothing but disappointing this year

I'm not even feeling Fate/Stay Night like I did Zero

probably because most of the cast are annoying Jap teenagers


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Ignored
> 
> But what do you prefer exactly?



Ariana Grande would be top tier if she wasn't so ugly


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> yea I feel the same
> 
> might give the manga a once over
> 
> ...



F/SN at the very least damn pretty. Looking forward to each new episode for the visuals alone. Not really feeling that it isnt as dark as Zero (yet?) but i enjoy it a lot.

Really wanted to get into Akame ga Kill. Stopped after episode 5 when someone spoiled me that it has an original ending and differs from the manga.
I haven't even read it but i hate stuff like that by default


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

akame ga kill has been entertaining up until the last 5 or 6 episodes before they decided to  do some original route 

reminds me of Soul Eater and various other anime all over again

Tokyo Ghoul has been pretty bad and not living up to the manga either

just a disappointing year in anime


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2014)

Anime that make up their own ending usually fail.
Those memories of the first Hellsing adaption.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Ariana Grande would be top tier if she wasn't so ugly



Wouldn't any girl be top tier if they weren't ugly


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

why are you even responding to masterpiece para?

an exercise in futility and you just took the bait


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taVjOeA4o3g[/YOUTUBE]

not sure if I'm gonna check this out


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfLPpxcGlVs[/YOUTUBE]

this rotoscope stuff again 

is there gonna be rape in this one?


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Wouldn't any girl be top tier if they weren't ugly



Asian girls wouldn't be top tier even if they weren't ugly


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

this could be interesting


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Warudo is jonesing for a non shitty anime


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Asian girls wouldn't be top tier even if they weren't ugly



I beg to differ


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

>tells me it's a losing battle to reply to Masterrace
>posts to respond to Masterrace

fuck you warudo


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Warudo is jonesing for a non shitty anime



there's really a drought this season 

I mean psycho pass, garo, gundam, parasyte, SNBahamut, fate/stay and mushishi are all really good but I'm want to be blown away


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> >tells me it's a losing battle to reply to Masterrace
> >posts to respond to Masterrace
> 
> fuck you warudo



I just wanted an excuse to post that


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

I beg to really differ


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Warudo, you post like you do and you can respond to Mastercoon as much as you want


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> Why are we even having the asian women discussion on page 20? isnt that normally happening in the first three pages.



I wanted to experiment earlier to see if certain comment or phrases could help manipulate the convo in a certain direction for multiple pages at a time.

It was a success, but looking back now, I must ask myself a simple question.

WHAT HAVE I DONE!?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

oh shit 

gotta rep D for that


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Take advantage while you can, Stunna. This is likely the only occurence where you will see a lady spread out like that for you.


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> I wanted to experiment earlier to see if certain comment or phrases could help manipulate the convo in a certain direction for multiple pages at a time.
> 
> It was a success, but looking back now, I must ask myself a simple question.
> 
> WHAT HAVE I DONE!?



This thread has the virility of a teenage boy. Any time women are brought up it all goes downhill.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

mastercoonrapesexual


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> This thread has the virility of a teenage boy. Any time women are brought up it all goes downhill.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Good ol' adblock.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Is this supposed to mean something?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

ok this looks really good

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBLvq4GP7bE[/YOUTUBE]

Madhouse don't let me down


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Is this supposed to mean something?


----------



## Karasu (Dec 8, 2014)

Was going to post about something, but somehow forgot what it was.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Good ol' adblock.



Stunna following in a similar path to that of his misguided senpai, Luc-san.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

**


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective hating on adblock, smh

also Warudo who dat


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Detective hating on adblock, smh
> 
> also Warudo who dat



Just saying, I can see someone adblocking NSFW material if they were surfing the forum at work or during a class at school, but adblocking a beautiful woman like that? Especially considering that he is most likely viewing this page from his dorm room?

Stunna has abused his right to use AdBlock


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

stunna abuses everything he is given


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

that controller better be for PC mustur race 

other than that gorgeous :33


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> stunna abuses everything he is given



I would say except his body, but we all know that him and the fast food establishment are BFF.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> -snip-


reported      .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Oh? Did you happen to get your own apartment or are currently sharing with a room mate off campus?


I've been living in an apartment with a couple of miserable roommates for the past couple of months, but this is my last week. In January I'll be transferring to the uni across the street and into a dorm.


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> reported


If two creatures can't embrace each other, than I don't want to live in this world.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> If two creatures can't embrace each other, than I don't want to live in this world.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've been living in an apartment with a couple of miserable roommates for the past couple of months, but this is my last week. In January I'll be transferring to the uni across the street and into a dorm.



Nice!

Best of luck to you, dude.

But I must ask, what happened to your Dat Jawline?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

smh everyone overlooking the potentially amazing anime I posted


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> You might reconsider for post 487


I actually did have an exception, but only for


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective, do you just periodically check Bedlam to see if I've changed my Google picture?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> If two creatures can't embrace each other, than I don't want to live in this world.


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Karasu (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> smh everyone overlooking the potentially amazing anime I posted



eyecandy > potentially amazing anime 

*reads



Stunna said:


> I actually did have an exception, but only for



Completely understandable.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Detective, do you just periodically check Bedlam to see if I've changed my Google picture?



Certain traditions must be observed.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> ok this looks really good
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBLvq4GP7bE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Madhouse don't let me down



rukia I'm all in 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP--uJZu3eo[/YOUTUBE]

I miss tylerdurd and his anime insight


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

OMG, what happened to Tyler?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, whatever happened to Durden?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> So it was all CGI, huh?



didn't know stunna could work photoshop so well


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> OMG, what happened to Tyler?



his crazy father probably broke his fingers and threw his computer in the trash 

he makes even stunna's dad look tame


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Reese's in Pieces Tyler


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

whelp, there goes the rest of today's supply of self-esteem


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> whelp, there goes the rest of today's supply of self-esteem


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

i'm in my college library right now, and going through this thread reminded me why I do not log in here in public areas


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm in my college library right now, and going through this thread reminded me why I do not log in here in public areas



You can turn off images in the settings


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


>




tomorrow's a new day, Tyler...


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> ok this looks really good
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBLvq4GP7bE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Madhouse don't let me down





The World said:


> rukia I'm all in
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP--uJZu3eo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I miss tylerdurd and his anime insight



para stunna

durarara season 2 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-v33_oo5Gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

bitch, I don't watch durarara


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2014)

The damage is already done masterpedo!

I already got some weird looks.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

u faglord gaylord stunna


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

I still can't believe you lost your Jawline, doe.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

He got it #rekt by an upperclassman


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

man, this thread sucks ass

no wonder Vault left


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> I still can't believe you lost your Jawline, doe.



Does he still have that chin?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Vault ain't ever coming back


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> man, this thread sucks ass
> 
> no wonder Vault left



Vaulto said he left because he couldn't stand to be posting in the same section as a certain individual who made him wait in the rain like David Tennant, on a certain bridge, amidst a sudden downpour of feels.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

why don't one of you sumbitches watch a movie or somethin

smdh


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Does he still have that chin?



At least 4 of them, by my count. 

:amazed


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

stunna losing his jawline



even made him white


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

dat quality decline


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Real talk,

Without his signature jawline, Stunna really does look like an Eternal Darkness version of Grimace from McDonalds.



Cannot unsee


----------



## Karasu (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> dat quality decline



You ad blocked the quality shit


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Warudo tryin to salvage a thread he's fucked up the only way he knows how 

and lol Detective


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

No wonder Jena ain't come by here as much


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

^No wonder nobody comes here


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

I was gonna post Grande again, but you're right


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> ^No wonder nobody comes here


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

what a nauseating gif


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

No wonder Para doesn't post in here anymore

Oh wai---


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what a nauseating gif



thats kinda the point


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> No wonder Para doesn't post in here anymore
> 
> Oh wai---



I know right

para thinking he better than this place


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

you know it's over when you stop thinking you're better than what this place has become


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

Da fuq has gone on in the last 10 pages?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Han thinking he's better than this place


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

You know nothing, Han Snow.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> No wonder Para doesn't post in here anymore
> 
> Oh wai---


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Warudo spiraling down a path that we cannot follow


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

no Han is right

this thread declining fast


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Can we ban women as a topic from this thread?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Can we ban women as a topic of this thread?


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Yo Grimace/Stunna/Tyler, are you gonna check out Selma?

I hope it isn't just another Black American film for the sake of being a Black American film.

I have some faith it might be good.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Can we ban women as a topic from this thread?



What a subtle way to push your little girl agenda, under the subterfuge of the thread quality dicussion.

Nice try, you fiend.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

I hope Selma's good; I really want to support it because it has a black woman director.


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I hope Selma's good;* I really want to support it because it has a black woman director*.



This guy...


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yo Grimace/Stunna/Tyler, are you gonna check out Selma?
> 
> I hope it isn't just another Black American film for the sake of being a Black American film.
> 
> I have some faith it might be good.



As if it could top The Butler.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> This guy...


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm bout to watch the good lie

I hear stunna has similar origins


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

I want dear white people to be good

cause it look bad


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> As if it could top The Butler.



You are who you are because of that damn butler.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

I said bout to watch

haven't seen if it's a piece of shit yet


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

The Butler was boring

the fuck are you guys on?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

in fact the Butler was downright terrible

12 years a slave was THE black movie of 2013

and even then it was overrated


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Black history movies are always boring as fuck and that's not even me being my usual self. 
12 Years a Slave was only good because of the GOAT performances.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> The Butler was boring
> 
> the fuck are you guys on?



It was, but Han and I were just joking around about it.

Didn't you read my long ass review of Dat Butler? It was No. 2 on my list of punishment films last year.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Black history movies are always boring as fuck and that's not even me being my usual self.
> 12 Years a Slave was only good because of the GOAT performances.



I seriously think you should consider becoming a black history major as your field of study, dude.

You would do well in it.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

I bet stunna wants to grow up to be the Butler

bet he idolized him as a young lad just 1 year ago

someone photoshop tyler with a penguin suit on


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

I haven't seen it.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

beasts of the southern wild was best 2012 black movie

and attack the block was the best 2011 black movie

which is the 2014 best one? 

Madea?


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> I seriously think you should consider becoming a black history major as your field of study, dude.
> 
> You would do well in it.



I took it in HS
Do you know how many shitty Oprah produced movie I had to sit through!?!?!?!


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not exactly sure I'd count Attack the Block as a black film.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Just wanted to say....

Fuck you Jena for making watch a Madea film as a dare.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]v8W7YE38IkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

should i watch get on up? 

looks promising


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, a lot of the cast is black.

Aint got shit to do with "black issues" though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

Woah. The women talk lasted a good amount of pages.

*searches for World posts*

Done


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Get On Up was good.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

On that though, do people outside the UK get a fucking word of London slang?

I know some mooks who have said they've been put off by grime because of it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

it's p easy to understand it

at least I think so, most of the slang makes sense with context.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> On that though, do people outside the UK get a fucking word of London slang?
> 
> I know some mooks who have said they've been put off by grime because of it.



Football talk helps a lot. But I can't watch heavy accent British movies without subtitles.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> On that though, do people outside the UK get a fucking word of London slang?
> 
> I know some mooks who have said they've been put off by grime because of it.



WAH GWARN!

bruv i understand erfang ya dig m8?

blood i kno all da dutty slang alie

Im a badman

allow it


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't imagine how people deal with brummie slang. 

[YOUTUBE]4rlw_ZGwWhw[/YOUTUBE]

Still GOAT.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Eh, after watching enough forigen films, accents really aren't hard to interpret at all, though everyone I know is thrown off by any slightly thick accent in a film


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

It doesn't help that English isn't really my native language. I did however get much better with that shit.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

Hahaha, I've seen that American shows often have to sub Manc, Scouse and Geordie accents. It's not like there is even any slang, it's just due to the accent.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I can't imagine how people deal with brummie slang.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4rlw_ZGwWhw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Still GOAT.



that was somewhat easy to understand

maybe cause there's so many Jamaicans where I live

still relevant

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgacj80AjBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Hahaha, I've seen that American shows often have to sub Manc, Scouse and Geordie accents. It's not like there is even any slang, it's just due to the accent.



what shows were that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

I also had an Irish teacher in school. He's a good fella, but I had to pay extra attention


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

If you can't understand the British accent and your first language is English your hearing is ass

real fucking talk


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

fix your hearing, Warudo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

I hope Para wasn't directing that at me


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Is English your first language?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

The World said:


> what shows were that?



I know The Ultimate Fighter did it, there are a few other but I can't remember them atm.



Parallax said:


> If you can't understand the British accent and your first language is English your hearing is ass
> 
> real fucking talk



If it's standard English yeah, but I get when people can't understand different dialects. I wouldn't expect many people outside of the UK to really understand Scots for example. I have a hard time with it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Is English your first language?



No. 




*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh my shit. Here it comes.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

well then it wasn't directed at you :|


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

Dude. You are scary as fuck you know that? 

Anyways, it's an issue cuz I suck at my first language


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GmQc9fG8mw[/YOUTUBE]

para be lying if he say he could understand this

oh wait he would communicate via telepathy through the power of weed


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> If you can't understand the British accent and your first language is English your hearing is ass
> 
> real fucking talk



What exactly is a "British" accent...? You're trying to sound smart, but you actually sound ignorant.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

typical para my dude


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

so are you saying that United Kindom citizens don't speak a dialect of english that has a distinct accent?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

no, it's made up of all kinds of different accents my dude


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

Also, Cockney rhyming slang is making a serious comback. 

I feel sorry for foreigners.


----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Just wanted to say....
> 
> Fuck you Jena for making watch a Madea film as a dare.



That boondocks vid on tyler perry stuff is too prevalent 


poor soul


----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Dude. *You are scary as fuck you know that? *
> 
> Anyways, it's an issue cuz I suck at my first language



Not really


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

Detective and Warudo on that poor reading comprehension tip

damn shame


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Para's feeble mind falling for our minimal effort trolling.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, Juan is good people.

Lazy people, but good nonetheless.


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2014)

He's a filthy perro, but he's our filthy perro.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

mastersnitch pls


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Leave our Chicano alone


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> so are you saying that United Kindom citizens don't speak a dialect of english that has a distinct accent?



Yes........? They have distinct accents, there is no single "British accent". People from California can't understand people from Georgia even though they both have "American accents". 


You're ignorant Para.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes........? They have distinct accents, there is no single "British accent". People from California can't understand people from Georgia even though they both have "American accents".
> 
> 
> You're ignorant Para.



Also, the concept of a "primary" accent or the plural, is flawed because it all depends on how one utilizes the Palate within their mouth, and how sound travels from it.

So in essence, like you said, there cannot be a single such occurence of an accent in a primarily English speaking country.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

*Two Days, One Night*

Consistently grounded in reality and carried by a fantastic performance by Cottilard.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Two Days, One Night*
> 
> Consistently grounded in reality and carried by a fantastic performance by Cottilard.



Much less pretentious than your last review. Nice job Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

don't be a dumbass then

read a book


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

say no to illiteracy


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

I probably read more than this entire thread combined suckas. I just don't talk like an asshole.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

if you think using the word torpid is sounding like an asshole, you're a dumbass bruh


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2014)

fucking stunna


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> if you think using the word torpid is sounding like an asshole, you're a dumbass bruh



You right. I meant douche, not asshole.

Not important though, you were already flayed for it anyway. I was only trying to give you a compliment for toning it down but of course you have to get out of line and put back in it. 

Can't teach these young fools nothin.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 8, 2014)

All of a sudden Xmas shopping just got more expensive


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 8, 2014)

*How to Train your Dragon 2 ~* 8/10

Quite good sequel, it does a good job further developing Hiccup and his family, which the best part of the movie, and fortunately the main focus of the movie. I do wish they had spent more than five second in fleshing out the villain though, since he is really bland, and his late appearance doesn't really help, and makes the confrontation between him and Hiccup the least interesting part of movie, also the comic relief characters were kinda annoying.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Sama on point


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 8, 2014)

Sama lives in Mexico between the Cartels, working the fields and trying to run the border he doesn't really have time to watch much movies.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 8, 2014)

More under than in between, also i plan to spent my holy days watching as movies, i'm confident cartels should be able to empathize and leave me alone till i catch up this year movies at least.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Sama lives in Mexico between the Cartels, working the fields and trying to run the border he doesn't really have time to watch much movies.


What if cartel came to Sama's house and caught him watching How to Train Your Fucking Dragon?  Seems like they might question his toughness and his manhood; not the sort of thing you want them to question.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2014)

#PrayForSama


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 8, 2014)

Cartels are all about family values, i'm sure they would like How to Train your Dragon 2.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 9, 2014)

*The Truman Show:* 9/10

Underrated movie, probably one of Jim Carrey's best performances.


----------



## Ae (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought that movie was stupid


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah, a lot of the cast is black.
> 
> Aint got shit to do with "black issues" though.



The best kind of movie featuring "minorities".
Its absolutely unimportant where the characters come from and what they look like. This IMO makes it a better "black" movie because it doesnt have a need to rub it in every 15 minutes how poor and oppressed those people are.

You could replace any of the characters with any other nationality and it would still work.



Parallax said:


> If you can't understand the British accent and your first language is English your hearing is ass
> 
> real fucking talk



Thats simply not true.
If i drive 300km south into Bavaria i will have a hard time understanding anybody if they dont make an effort to tone it down. Fucking Austrian is easier to understand than the Bavarian-German accent.

Just because a country is smaller doesnt mean it does not have a ton of accents.




Nice Dynamite said:


> All of a sudden Xmas shopping just got more expensive



Everyone of my friends that has kids ignored the first two years of xmas. They are too young to understand whats going on anyways.




Bluebeard said:


> *The Truman Show:* 9/10
> 
> Underrated movie, probably one of Jim Carrey's best performances.





Masterpiece said:


> I thought that movie was stupid



I'm not a fan of the movie. But the performance_ was_ good.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 9, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I thought that movie was stupid


----------



## Ae (Dec 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> I'm not a fan of the movie. But the performance_ was_ good.



I don't think I've ever liked a Carrey movie


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2014)

Confession time: In 1994 i thought Ace Ventura was the funniest thing i had ever seen.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 9, 2014)

The 2nd Ace Ventura used to make me cry laughing every time I watched it as a kid. Good times


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2014)

I could never understand Jim Carrey's accent.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> Thats simply not true.
> If i drive 300km south into Bavaria i will have a hard time understanding anybody if they dont make an effort to tone it down. Fucking Austrian is easier to understand than the Bavarian-German accent.
> 
> Just because a country is smaller doesnt mean it does not have a ton of accents.



slice leave para's bumhole alone

it can't take much more abuse


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Give Para a break. He has never been outside of LA his whole life.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't think I've ever liked a Carrey movie


Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 9, 2014)

What if Para was part of a Cartel, and his jeans aren't really tight but really packed with drugs?


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 9, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I could never understand Jim Carrey's accent.



.

Jim Carrey has an accent?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 9, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Jim Carrey has an accent?



Everybody has an accent ya know. English isn't Yasha's first language.

The two Ace Ventura movies really made me laugh when I was younger, dunno how I'd feel about them anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 9, 2014)

Slice I was talking about English

not German


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2014)

Journey to the West: A-

The Stephen Chow film. I really liked it for the same reason I like all of his films, but with that said, I don't know if I'd say it's as good...I dunno, hopefully I figure out the problem by the time I write my review. But I kind of felt that the narrative fumbled around the start of the third act. I kind of feel like this needed to be longer...never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2014)

So much racism in this thread. Smh.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2014)

Also fuck you Detective. Vaulto didn't leave because of me yo.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 9, 2014)

Eno is still hurt by bailing on Vault


----------



## Garfield (Dec 9, 2014)

Guardians of Galaxy - It was pretty meh. I thought it would be good going in but after a bit I started playing minesweeper, etc in parallel and didn't regret it. Was pretty bored with it.

Son of Batman - I think Detective recced me this, but I gave up watching after like 20 min it was just too boring. Therefore not rating the above two.

Duniyadari - Bad 90s style soap operatic acting aside, the movie does play with some great rl issues and handles them very well. 7/10

Good Morning Vietnam - Finally got around to watching it. Feels a lot like Aaron Sorkin production for some reason. Nice movie, Robin Williams (RIP) had a great presence as well obv. 8/10

Limitless. Good premise, but I didn't like that they didn't explore so many possible things they could with this. Then again holly movie with small run time. Would have liked to see a small 2 to 3 season TV version of this idea. 6/10

Gonna try to find time to watch The Departed. Haven't watched till now.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Eno is still hurt by bailing on Vault



My liver wouldn't have survived the night


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 9, 2014)

adee said:


> Guardians of Galaxy - It was pretty meh. I thought it would be good going in but after a bit I started playing minesweeper, etc in parallel and didn't regret it. Was pretty bored with it.
> 
> Son of Batman - I think Detective recced me this, but I gave up watching after like 20 min it was just too boring. Therefore not rating the above two.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I just bought it on DVD last weekend, never seen it before but I plan on checking it out this week.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 9, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> My liver wouldn't have survived the night



You would have ended up passed out on London Bridge for the night.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 9, 2014)

That can't be real.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> That can't be real.



DatUkLyfe. 

It's probably real. I've had calls before about friends being on pavements. But shit is so expensive, people rarely get that drunk unless it's on Tesco wine or someshit.

I went to a Beer Market in Manchester on the weekend, damn I've never seen such a sight. People were drunk as fuck, and the crowds were huge.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 9, 2014)

Adee speaking the truth about GotG


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 9, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> DatUkLyfe.
> 
> It's probably real. I've had calls before about friends being on pavements. But shit is so expensive, people rarely get that drunk unless it's on Tesco wine or someshit.
> 
> I went to a Beer Market in Manchester on the weekend, damn I've never seen such a sight. People were drunk as fuck, and the crowds were huge.



I kinda get calling a friend, but asking random people on the internet. 

Yeah central London prices are completely insane, which is why I never really go to London much and when I do I usually take MDMA instead.

Been to a couple beer markets in Bristol which were fun, the student cider festivals in Plymouth are really good though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2014)

Stunna.  That Pan trailer is a disgrace.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

dat    racism


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2014)

More importantly.  It doesn't look very good.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

I wouldn't say more importantly, but yeah.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2014)

I never got the obsession with Peter Pan.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

People will always be attracted to the idea of eternal youth and innocence that the story has been popularized for supposedly embodying.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2014)

“The moment you doubt whether you can fly, you cease for ever to be able to do it.”

Peter Pan is one of the good ones imo


----------



## Ae (Dec 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind?



Really hated the characters


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 9, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Really hated the characters



so did I, bunch of twats

edit; movie was good tho


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

You--

*sigh***


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]35a1WaPSj0A[/YOUTUBE]

smh


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

That thumbnail.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2014)

Saw Interstellar


It was even cheesier than I had expected, dammit Nolan 


Soundtrack was fantastic tho, both the phenomonal score and when it was used and when he just had the silence of space
That was the best point of the movie for me by far (tho the mixing seemed to be a bit off,  I was glad there were subtitles cuz I would've missed quite a bit of dialogue that sounded almost whispered and lost)

Visuals were also great at points (mostly space stuff), but unremarkable in near every normal scene, just very standard framing, nothing special or great looking there, was a bit disappointed with that. Hoyte van Hoytema did a way better job on Her (tho I did like all those nods to 2001)


Story was corny as hell tho, and so fucking predictable too 


But overall it was entertaining, even with a long runtime it went by fast, there wasn't a dull moment so props for that


Nothing exceptional (except for the score), I'd give it around a 6, or a 7 at most


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2014)

also, at convo 1-2 pages back, Jim Carrey's best performance is in Man on the Moon. That movie is pretty great in general, I can recommend it.

tho the best movie he's been in remains Eternal Sunshine, probably


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2014)

Eternal Sunshine is p great.  Right Para?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 9, 2014)

Yep, it is.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

*The Tale of Princess Kaguya*

It runs longer than it needs to and doesn't explore its premise quite as much as it could have, but boy is it a beautiful movie.

*The Rover*

Man, Robert Pattinson has really proven that there's more to him than Edward Cullen. Props to the dude.

*Jodorowsky's Dune*

As awesome as this dude's ideas were, I would have also been interested to see how this movie was supposed to come together on a practical level; so much was going to go into it, the chances of it being a clusterfuck would have been off the charts.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2014)

Rukia said:


> [youtube]35a1WaPSj0A[/youtube]
> 
> smh




I'm more shocked that Steve Harvey is still allowed to host a television program.

I think the psychologists are wrong, btw. The woman is asked when the guy cheated, and she says she highly suspected him of cheating, but there was never a confirmation. 

Listening to the woman's story it's obvious she has self-esteem issues, and doesn't trust the man, because of her own insecurities. Meanwhile the man is bending over backwards to make the relationship work. Her insecurities are obvious not only from her words, but also because she has had cosmetic surgery.

*Grape psychoanalysis - 10/10

Also, I fully endorse a re-release of Hook instead of whatever garbage they're planning to release.
*


----------



## Karasu (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *The Tale of Princess Kaguya*
> 
> It runs longer than it needs to and doesn't explore its premise quite as much as it could have, but boy is it a beautiful movie.
> 
> ...




Never heard of this, so I watched the trailer and  when he was talking about baiting Orson Welles into taking the part of Baron Harkonen. And, just from the trailer, this seems like it could've only ended as a train wreck.


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2014)

[youtube]v93Jh6JNBng[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2014)

jena on that galactic sin time


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2014)

anyone still watching Homeland?

it's been a glorious season


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2014)

The real gem in that video is the comments.

Look at it. Look at it and laugh.



> Just a movie? Starwars was/is part of our modern time cultural legacy. Just like the Iliad was early Iron Age Greece's cultural legacy. Do you think that a movie is a series of sequential events stringing together action sequences? Think of the movies you've seen over and over again. Why? Now think of the movies you watched once... enjoyed... but you knew that you'd never want to see again. Star Wars was one of these cultural relics that appealed to almost EVERYONE and MOST of us have seen it more than a hand full of times.
> 
> It's a cultural relic that will linger on for generations and maybe even more. So no... it's MORE than JUST a movie. It's part of our cultural heritage and people that watched it in their youth can watch it again in their adult years and still find it enjoyable and insightful while picking up NEW things. They can watch it again as geriatrics and STILL find it enjoyable and insightful while picking up new things. Why? Because it has a lot of symmetry. It captures something real about the human condition.
> 
> ...




This much delusion.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2014)

he seems pretty sound to me :amazed


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree most modern storytelling is extremely dumbed down and oversimplified in comparison to previous eras of storytelling.

Everything from plot to character development is extremely shallow which decreases replay value.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh come on Warudo. I like Star Wars. I have fond memories from watching it as a kid. The nostalgia goggles are strong with this one. Even without the movies are simply fun - but nothing more.

Stuff like that is just cringe worthy:



> Just a movie? Starwars was/is part of our modern time cultural legacy. Just like the Iliad was early Iron Age Greece's cultural legacy.





> It's a cultural relic that will linger on for generations and maybe even more. So no... it's MORE than JUST a movie. It's part of our cultural heritage [...] Why? Because it has a lot of symmetry. It captures something real about the human condition.





> It's because the movie was an inspired, high symmetry, work of both intellectual, aesthetic, and spiritual significance. In short... it's what art is when it is WELL DONE.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2014)

Star Wars



It's the most nostalgia-circlejerk-popculture phenomenon ever created.

The story is okay, but it's dialogue, and basically all of the writing is cringe-tacular.

I'd be interested in seeing a blind poll done to evaluate how many people actually like it, and how many are pressured into liking it.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 10, 2014)

The World said:


> anyone still watching Homeland?
> 
> it's been a glorious season



I am watching, but I think you already know that. Repicking Homeland has been arguably the best decision of my life. This season has been god tier.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd like to watch it, but I do not want to work my way through from where I left off.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 10, 2014)

You can start from season 3


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2014)

I think three is where I quit 

Maybe I'll try it. Nothing else to watch at the moment.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

It's not exactly crazy to say "more than just a movie" about anything. Sure, when you boil it down, every movie's just a movie, but the way that films resonate with us and are capable of resonating with so many people and influencing so many films that come after them, in that sense, Star Wars _is_ more than just a movie--at least to those that love it--and its unarguably ingrained forever into the pop-culture.

And there's no nostalgia goggles here, 'cause I hated the series until four years ago.


----------



## Ae (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's not exactly crazy to say "more than just a movie" about anything. Sure, when you boil it down, every movie's just a movie, but the way that films resonate with us and are capable of resonating with so many people and influencing so many films that come after them, in that sense, Star Wars _is_ more than just a movie--at least to those that love it--and its unarguably ingrained forever into the pop-culture.
> 
> And there's no nostalgia goggles here, 'cause I hated the series until four years ago.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

I dunno...it's just funny to me how whenever someone expresses love for Star Wars it has to boil down to nostalgia, as if that's the only way you could love the films. No one ever says that about other movies (except for Disney).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2014)

Catch Me If You Can

Great fucking movie, I have no criticisms . Feels like Wolf of Wall Street without the debauchery .

A


----------



## Ae (Dec 10, 2014)

So Wolf of Wall Street without the fun?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 10, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I am watching, but I think you already know that. Repicking Homeland has been arguably the best decision of my life. This season has been god tier.



Still not as good as the first season imo, but yeah it's been really good.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Still not as good as the first season imo, but yeah it's been really good.



I think it has surpassed the first season


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I dunno...it's just funny to me how whenever someone expresses love for Star Wars it has to boil down to nostalgia, *as if that's the only way you could love the films*.



Based on what I have seen it almost has to be 

There is always a ton of old shit that just doesn't hold up well and nostalgia does help to keep it relevant. 

For me the big one is TMNT. I still love the characters and idea of the turtles, but no way in hell can I sit through the old cartoon. 

Or the other day I watched the Rudolph movie and man, it is just terrible. I used to love that shit.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 10, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Still not as good as the first season imo, but yeah it's been really good.





The World said:


> I think it has surpassed the first season



I think it's on par with the first season, if not slightly better.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Based on what I have seen it almost has to be


You have bad taste in movies, so your opinion doesn't count. 



> There is always a ton of old shit that just doesn't hold up well and nostalgia does help to keep it relevant.


That just doesn't explain how the series gets new fans. It doesn't explain why I love the series despite not having seen them until I was fourteen years old.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You have bad taste in movies, so your opinion doesn't count.



Pot meet kettle. 



> That just doesn't explain how the series gets new fans. It doesn't explain why I love the series despite not having seen them until I was fourteen years old.



Any series can still pull in new fans but most likely not in near the same numbers. Part of it is probably the love of the movie rubbing off on loved ones. They like it so much and have their kids watch it or whatever and their kids start to love it because their parents do and life continues. 

I doubt there are too many new fans that come in at your age and I have always viewed you as someone easily influenced by their peers so that probably has something to do with it. 

And I am not talking about bandwagon or anything too extreme, but I do think you go into things highly praised really wanting to like them or what have you.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Pot meet kettle.






> I doubt there are too many new fans that come in at your age and I have always viewed you as someone easily influenced by their peers so that probably has something to do with it.


How the shit do you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How the shit do you come to this conclusion?



Just my impressions of you. Obviously the internet can personify you differently than you might actually be but that is what I am working with. 

You are also one of the youngest here and younger people are typically more impressionable.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

It just doesn't make sense because even going purely off of my reputation in this thread, that's a pretty weird conclusion to come to.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It just doesn't make sense because even going purely off of my reputation in this thread, that's a pretty weird conclusion to come to.



What doesn't make sense? You get impressions of people all of the time. That is my impression of you. Nothing odd about it. It isn't a bad thing. Or at least I don't mean it as one.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Any series can still pull in new fans but most likely not in near the same numbers. Part of it is probably the love of the movie rubbing off on loved ones. They like it so much and have their kids watch it or whatever and their kids start to love it because their parents do and life continues.



Those people that enjoyed Star Wars when they were young now have teenaged kids. Plus the whole mega marketing that is going on with the entire franchise. It never left the focus of the general public, theres cartoons, books, comics, video games, tabletop games, board games bascally something for everyone.

Always funny when people cite SW as something for the nerds when it is probably the most mainstream and marketed SciFi franchise of all time.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> What doesn't make sense? You get impressions of people all of the time. That is my impression of you. Nothing odd about it. It isn't a bad thing. Or at least I don't mean it as one.


I'll just mark it up as a Cyphon thing.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2014)

Slice said:


> Those people that enjoyed Star Wars when they were young now have teenaged kids. Plus the whole mega marketing that is going on with the entire franchise. It never left the focus of the general public, theres cartoons, books, comics, video games, tabletop games, board games bascally something for everyone.
> 
> Always funny when people cite SW as something for the nerds when it is probably the most mainstream and marketed SciFi franchise of all time.



I always forget about all of the stuff outside of the main films which is what I was referring to. I wasn't really considering fans of any of the new stuff or other material that is out.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2014)

You who wants a turn on Film CLub?? PM me a film choice and I'll choose one.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Cats Don't Dance


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2014)

I wanna do it :33


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2014)

Para your choices are too high brow for these chumps


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2014)

But i like em. Esp the first one.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2014)

I figured you would


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2014)

I wonder what is more boring. Paras list or waiting in line at the DMV.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2014)

well you don't show up to FC anyways so  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 10, 2014)

Down by Law was a fun FC tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, that was a good one.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2014)

High chance i will be able to make FC this week again. So it better be a good one.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2014)

since FC starts at three, I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 10, 2014)

Slice said:


> High chance i will be able to make FC this week again. So it better be a good one.



I sent Enno a couple of suggstions, dunno who else other than Para (who got denied ) did though.


----------



## Ae (Dec 10, 2014)

Going to the theatre and gym friday won't be able to make it again


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2014)

Parasyte episode 11

I complained about the pacing of this show before and this one was even slower.
Also seemed to have a lower quality in drawings and animation.
The first episode i would consider a complete waste of 20 minutes.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2014)

*The Parallax View*
I came for the gorgeous Gordon Willis cinematography I left with a mean violent cynical cold political thriller of the absolutely best kind. Love this one.

It probably also says something that you couldn't probably get your movie to end the way this one did in 1974.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2014)

Slice said:


> Parasyte episode 11
> 
> I complained about the pacing of this show before and this one was even slower.
> Also seemed to have a lower quality in drawings and animation.
> The first episode i would consider a complete waste of 20 minutes.



I don't read the manga, so I think that will help when I actually start watching it. I love watching animu's in bulks anyways.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2014)

While I think "Star Wars" is better than "It's just nostalgia speaking", I do believe that those claims have SOME merit. A lot of the criticisms directed towards the prequels confuse me because those weaknesses also appeared in the first Star Wars. Bad acting? Bad dialogue? Annoying comedic relief? "A New Hope" has it all, but fans tend to overlook that. Now granted, the prequels tend to be worse and they lack the creativity of "A New Hope".

I love "Star Wars" for its spectacle and "Empire Strikes Back" fixed the majority of its weaknesses (the acting, dialogue are better. Comedic Relief isn't annoying), but these are far from perfect films. I think fans overrate their greatness while also blowing the weaknesses of the prequels out of proportion...any any disagreements= butt poundage.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Which sidekicks annoy you, you scumsucking cretin?

Also, the OT and PT may share flaws, but the flaws are much more egregious in the PT. And Empire is GOAT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna is a bad sport, who would've thought


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

How am I a bad sport?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2014)

Empire Strikes Back...The one where the only black guy in the OT snitched to the feds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2014)

ok you caught me. I was trying to start shit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2014)

I've never had the issue of nostalgia cuz I watched the movies pretty late in my life

A New Hope honestly has a lot of issues, primarily pacing


tbh I'd rate them 6 > 5 >>> 3 > 4 > 1 >>>>>>>>>> 2

PT isn't even that bad, only 2 is total dogshit


just 6 and 5 are leagues above the rest of the series
still not perfect, but both very very enjoyable

3 has some cringe worthy stuff but overall I found it to have some pretty good parts
4 might have more charm and creativity in parts, but honestly I enjoyed myself more during 3. Constant action and engaging plot.

this was when I was a teenager tho, so my opinion might change if I were ever to rewatch it all

1 has some very boring/bad stuff (trade feds and jar jar) but for the rest, semi-enjoyable movie, even if it's a bit more stand-alone than fitting into the entire series


----------



## Karasu (Dec 10, 2014)

Sup movie fucking film ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

*Jiro Dreams of Sushi*  - Ok

Documentary on Jiro Ono. Old guy's been making sushi forever - over 75 years. Totally ate a California roll when I was watching it just for irony's sake. 



Star Wars? I really can't think of a good reason why people claim to like it outside of nostalgia. Lucas was in the right place at the right time with some good special effects and a mediocre (at best) idea. I rewatched the original about 6 months ago and could barely stand sitting through it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

I prefer to be called a film ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

it's alliterative :33


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2014)

Attack of the Clones was definitely the worst.  Inarguable.  Bringing a different opinion means that you are announcing that you are a fucking moron.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 10, 2014)

There you go Stunna. I even put in an extra alliteration just for you


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2014)

I've never seen Rukia have such a strong opinion


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

good lookin out, fam


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2014)

*Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1* - 7/10

Definitely an improvement over the book. I liked the last movie more, but I also enjoyed this one. Definitely felt like it was just there to set things up for the last movie, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Which sidekicks annoy you, you scumsucking cretin?
> 
> Also, the OT and PT may share flaws, but the flaws are much more egregious in the PT. And Empire is GOAT.



Do you want to get the lube? Or shall I? Because it's time for your butt poundage.

As a kid, I loved C3PO and R2D2. When I went back to watch "A New Hope", I was stunned how annoying they were. Especially in the beginning. They get better in the sequels do. 

I'm not denying that the flaws are more egregious in the PT, but that doesn't erase the flaws of the OT from existence. I do believe nostalgia plays a big role, although I'm not saying that's the only reason. There are legit reasons to believe that the OT is awesome and the PT sucks, but I don't believe the majority of fanboys really consider them. 

I consider the prequels to be more mediocre or uneven, although I haven't seen any of them in YEARS- whereas the OT are among my personal favorites, flaws and all. But "Carnosaur" is also a personal favorite, so my love does not necessarily equate to great filmmaking. 

I don't agree that it had a 'mediocre idea', although it definitely relies on a lot of conventions. To me, the best aspect about Star Wars are its visual ideas. Storm Troopers, light sabers, Vader, Yoda, all the aliens, ships and bases. They look freaking awesome. The prequels always underwhelmed me with its newer visual ideas, when they weren't just borrowing from the OT. Even "Return of the Jedi", the weakest of the OT, offered Ewoks (which I loved as a kid) and those scooter things.


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2014)

Does anyone know what movie this is?


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs doubtfire u putz


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2014)

Are the Mad Max movies worth watching?


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2014)

yea they're pretty good fun


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MC3XuMvsDI[/YOUTUBE]

stunna pixar letting me down man 

stealing the color of emotion from green lanterns?

and also wasn't the same thing down already in osmosis jones?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I prefer to be called a film ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> it's alliterative :33



Nah, you're more of a set whore


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> I don't read the manga, so I think that will help when I actually start watching it. I love watching animu's in bulks anyways.



Havent read it either. Which makes it even worse.
Its not a bad show and usually well animated. Its just not well paced.



~Gesy~ said:


> Empire Strikes Back...The one where the only black guy in the OT snitched to the feds.



Oh god i never thought about that. 



~Gesy~ said:


> Are the Mad Max movies worth watching?



Yes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> Havent read it either. Which makes it even worse.
> Its not a bad show and usually well animated. Its just not well paced.



I hope watching it bulks help my experience then. 



> Oh god i never thought about that.



I did. Also, the Family Guy parody also points out how he stole Han's clothes on the Falcon too


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MC3XuMvsDI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> stunna pixar letting me down man
> 
> ...


man no one cares about your nerdy ass Lanterns.  

And Jones was about the immune system or something, not emotions. Regardless, the concept isn't original, but originality isn't as much what you do, more so how you do it.


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

**


----------



## Jena (Dec 11, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MC3XuMvsDI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> stunna pixar letting me down man
> 
> ...



This looks like it was made by one of those Pixar knock-off studios, not pixar themselves.

It's also really refreshing that after years of developed characters, they've gone back to simplistic gender stereotypes. How riveting and hilarious!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

> It's also really refreshing that after years of developed characters, they've gone back to simplistic gender stereotypes. How riveting and hilarious!


This is a legit gripe  I'm hoping they subvert this in the actual film though


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2014)

The Starving Games: F

The newest spoof by the guys who brought us the critically acclaimed "Epic Movie" and "Meet the Spartans". This is pretty much the same kind of shit, but it's still more tolerable than "Disaster Movie". There are a handful of amusing moments, like parts of the Expendables parody. Fake Jason Statham is complaining about not having a catch phrase and how does Fake Chuck Norris respond. 

"I don't need a catch phrase. Catch phrases need me."- Okay, that was pretty badass. 
The Peeta spoof's girly scream also made me chuckle. In fact, the cast is pretty talented. The problem is that they're never given any room to do much outside of sight gags...which are predictable and shitty. Ha, she missed her arrow and hit Oz. Ha, she missed her arrow and hit the Gangnam style guy. That's a taste of the 'comedy' "Starving Games" delivers. 

But bleh, honestly, I deserve more blame for watching it than it does for simply being it. These filmmakers haven't gotten better or worse and continue producing the same kind of garbage over and over again. By now, anyone who checks it out should be criticizing themselves, as we should know what's coming. Ugh, and yet for some retarded reason...I'm tempted to check out "The Hungover Games" for comparisons sake.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2014)

I dont mind it. It seems equally directed against both genders in case of the parents and should be a parody of that.
The child seems to have a more "varied cast" inside her head.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> I dont mind it. It seems equally directed against both genders in case of the parents and should be a parody of that.
> The child seems to have a more "varied cast" inside her head.


I agree that it isn't a super egregious example too; even if they play it straight, if they use the premise of sentient emotions in a fun and unique enough way it'd compensate. Looks cute so far.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 11, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Are the Mad Max movies worth watching?



Sure. The Road Warrior is the best out of them.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2014)

>Based on the true story...
>The whale is taller than a skyscraper


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2014)

it's hollywood brah


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

smh**


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 11, 2014)

It's a lot smaller in the actual trailer though. It's just an exaggerated poster used to catch people's attention.

I think it'll be good.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> >Based on the true story...
> >The whale is taller than a skyscraper
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lol. that's a fucking whalezilla


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2014)

Whales creep me out. True story. The scene in Cast Away when he's in the middle of the ocean at night and there's a whale there gave me nightmares. My biggest fear is probably being stranded in the middle of the ocean


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

That's one of mine too.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2014)

It's fucking scary is why


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Whales creep me out. True story. The scene in Cast Away when he's in the middle of the ocean at night and there's a whale there gave me nightmares. My biggest fear is probably being stranded in the middle of the ocean



There's no reason to ever be stranded in the middle of the ocean, so why fear it?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

Fuck you, Enno--point out one time I started a convo about Star Wars


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not a rational fear but I have a real love of swimming and diving, yet at the same time the Ocean creeps me out.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 11, 2014)

Enno confirmed for supporting Japan in the whaling dispute.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwvCSfBQekI[/YOUTUBE]
this looks like a clusterfuck of a movie

what's it trying to be? another crash?

and academy award nominee sly? really?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 11, 2014)

That was one of the worst trailers I've seen in a while.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2014)

They couldn't even get the background music right.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2014)

That was arguably THE worst trailer I've ever seen.


----------



## Jena (Dec 11, 2014)

I am very confused by that trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2014)

> Reach Me is a 2014 American romantic action comedy crime drama


----------



## teddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Guessing they let children write the script


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 11, 2014)

Khris said:


>



I thought the trailer was just really bad, but it sounds like that might actually be what they are going for.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 11, 2014)

Is it safe to say that Time Force was the best Power Rangers had to offer? I think it's the only one in the series that I can watch and not be ashamed that I once enjoyed it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

Time Force was my favorite coming up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2014)

In space **


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 11, 2014)

Gone girl : 7/10

Didn't expect this to be a let down. Surprised it is pretty average TBH.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Whales creep me out. True story. The scene in Cast Away when he's in the middle of the ocean at night and there's a whale there gave me nightmares. My biggest fear is probably being stranded in the middle of the ocean




I have a recurring dream that I'm at a resort with a swim with dolphins attraction. About the time I reach the center of the pool I notice that it has become a very, very large sized entrapment surrounded by a stadium. And then I look down and see that the water is almost black, because of the depth. Oh, and the best part are the gigantic "alien" whales I see below me. Some of them are brightly colored, some have antennae like that of an angler fish, etc. 

And of course my dolphin companion is no where to be seen by then, so I have to swim, ever so torpidly, to the edge

It's terrifying. .


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 11, 2014)

I just read that The Pirate Bay got raided. That was my main shit. No clue where to look now.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's not a rational fear but I have a real love of swimming and diving, yet at the same time the Ocean creeps me out.



I have an irrational fear of sea life. 
Cant go swimming anywhere where i don't see whats around me.
Even the slightest hint of fish or something comparable? I nope the fuck out. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Gone girl : 7/10
> 
> Didn't expect this to be a let down. Surprised it is pretty average TBH.



>Average
>7/10

Why do people keep doing this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2014)

Might just be the American grading system (not sure how work is graded in other countries)

7/10= 70%= C


----------



## teddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I just read that The Pirate Bay got raided. That was my main shit. No clue where to look now.



kickass


haven't used tpb since running into it a year ago. i'm sure it'll be up soon tho


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

A 70 is a D in my circles.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2014)

But its not school. Its rating something. The expected average for a class is higher than 50% so that makes sense. When you think something is average and rate out of 10 you give it a 5 or 6. There is no expected result to compare it to.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> A 70 is a D in my circles.



fucking South


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

lol it's a D- to be exact; 69 is an F.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol it's a D- to be exact; 69 is an F.



Disregarding that this seems extremely strict.
If 70 is 'D-' and 69 is 'F'... why is there no 'E'?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

Shieeet I don't know. There's a reason the rest of the country views the South as backwards.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2014)

*Grand Budapest Hotel*
That was pretty fantastic.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2014)

A 93 was a B at my college.


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Is it safe to say that Time Force was the best Power Rangers had to offer? I think it's the only one in the series that I can watch and not be ashamed that I once enjoyed it.



I though Wild Force was the best one


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol it's a D- to be exact; 69 is an F.



Hahaha, what? Is that at college?

70 is a first class degree here (so like 4.0 GPA).


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 11, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Hahaha, what? Is that at college?
> 
> 70 is a first class degree here (so like 4.0 GPA).



The typical American grading scale is 

90-100 = A- / A / A+
80-89 = B- / B / B+
70-70 = C- / C / C+
60-69 = D- / D / D+


I have been out of school for awhile so they might have changed it but that is how it always was throughout my years.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> >Average
> >7/10
> 
> Why do people keep doing this.



I think we found someone with worse opinions than cyphon


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 11, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> The typical American grading scale is
> 
> 90-100 = A- / A / A+
> 80-89 = B- / B / B+
> ...



Tbh, that kind of grading system might make more sense, I dunno. It's essentially impossible to get anything close to 90 at UK uni's because a lot of the work is graded relative to what everyone else taking the test also got.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

That makes more sense, but I've never experienced it. Mine are:

A: 100-93
B: 92-85
C: 84-76
D: 75-70
F: 69-


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2014)

when I was in school F was below 65 or 60


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> That makes more sense, but I've never experienced it. Mine are:
> 
> A: 100-93
> B: 92-85
> ...


That was the scale my college used.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2014)

I've only experienced Cyphon's system..

and now I can appreciate  it more.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2014)

Feel the power of Canadian Grades

100 - 90 A+
90 - 80 A
80 - 70 B
70 - 60 C
60 - 50 D
50 and below F


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2014)

Asian Grades

100: A
99-0: F


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2014)

Taleran said:


> *Grand Budapest Hotel*
> That was pretty fantastic.


Not as good as Nightcrawler.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Feel the power of Canadian Grades
> 
> 100 - 90 A+
> 90 - 80 A
> ...



This is what I've had my entire academic career

The South a shit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2014)

I went to high schools in 3 different states.  Including California, Para.  All 3 used the same scale:

100-90 A
89-80 B
79-70 C
69-60 D
59-0 F


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2014)

I didn't notice the initial gap in 90-80 

Good looking out, Rukia


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2014)

My entire academic career I've had


100 = 10

99-90 = 9.9-9

89-80 = 8.9-8

et cetera


letter grades a shit


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> I have an irrational fear of sea life.
> Cant go swimming anywhere where i don't see whats around me.
> Even the slightest hint of fish or something comparable? I nope the fuck out.
> 
> ...



Well yeah, to be more clear, if it was closer to 7.5, I'd perhaps say above Average.

My scoring system : 

0 - 1 = Worst film ever made
1.1 - 3 = utter shit
3.1 - 5 = terrible
5.1 - 6.5 =bad
6.6 - 7 = Average
7.1 - 7.5 = Above Average
7.6 - 8 = Good
8.1 - 8.5 = Very good
8.6 - 9 = Excellent
9.1 - 9.5 = Masterpiece
9.6 + = Without equal / God tier / etc

@ school it was like 

0- 50 = F
50 - 60 = D
70 - 80 = C
80 - 90 = B
90 - 100 = A


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2014)

For films, 5/10 is average to me.  7/10 is a good score.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2014)

Great 
Good
Bad

Is all I need.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

7 correlates to a B in my books.


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2014)

The number to letter conversion gets rough


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXbaxVeteRE[/YOUTUBE]

It's funny because it's true


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 12, 2014)

Another great set, Stunna.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2014)

More like people are sheep who follows what's popular


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2014)

Breaking Bad isn't even top 5
And The Wire is even worst


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 12, 2014)

>even worst 
Are people doing this on purpose or something?, i keep seeing people using worst instead of worse way too often.


----------



## Slice (Dec 12, 2014)

My question still isnt answered:
Why is there no 'E' in the american grades?




Rukia said:


> For films, 5/10 is average to me.  7/10 is a good score.



And that is how you do it!


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2014)

*Gone Girl - 8.5/10

*Interesting film for Fincher to do. Affleck was great, maybe his greatest role and performance, IMO. 

I think the real stars here, however, are Emily Rotoajkowski's torpedo tits and puffy nips. 

10/10.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> For films, 5/10 is average to me.  7/10 is a good score.



I thought this was common knowledge


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> >even worst
> Are people doing this on purpose or something?, i keep seeing people using worst instead of worse way too often.



Who cares dude? You know what I meant.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Another great set, Stunna.






~Gesy~ said:


> More like people are sheep who follows what's popular


Possibly. Or they're just great shows.



Samavarti said:


> >even worst
> Are people doing this on purpose or something?, i keep seeing people using worst instead of worse way too often.


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh Stunna, thanks again for ruining Gone Girl. I hate you.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

**


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Luca spoiled Gone Girl for me. Glad he has disappeared now.


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2014)

This thread is pretty shitty when it comes to spoiler


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not like it's something that happens everyday.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 12, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> >even worst
> Are people doing this on purpose or something?, i keep seeing people using worst instead of worse way too often.



Just keeping it real, I typically hear black people use it. 



Grape said:


> *Gone Girl - 8.5/10
> 
> *Interesting film for Fincher to do. Affleck was great, maybe his greatest role and performance, IMO.
> 
> ...



Dat women has quite the body on her. She had some real nice pics in the Fappening.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2014)

Slice said:


> My question still isnt answered:
> Why is there no 'E' in the american grades?




Erm...it's not necessary ?


I did have E's on my report card when I went to private school though.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Who cares dude? You know what I meant.



No fuck you learn to spell proper like


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Who cares dude? You know what I meant.


bitch I like how you were like "why you talking like that" when I called someone 'fam' and now you tryna spin this shit


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2014)

Parallax said:


> No fuck you learn to spell proper like



this post needs punctuation 



Stunna said:


> bitch I like how you were like "why you talking like that" when I called someone 'fam' and now you tryna spin this shit


Yeah but I didn't use some shitty dialect


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2014)

We ain't talking about grammar here


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yeah but I didn't use some shitty dialect


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd actually like to see a Gone Girl sequel.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2014)

no you wouldn't


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2014)

It could be good. Twins plot to kill wife, or have her arrested. Or wife turns into serial killer.


K maybe not so much. But damn, I really wanted more :|


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2014)

Posting furries is allowed?


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2014)

That shit is ass backwards.

Beast would be the bottom. Simba would be the top.


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Posting furries is allowed?



Nothing wrong with embracing


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll never forget Masterrace's comments on Grande on how she'd be top tier if she wasn't ugly

that's like saying this food would be good if it didn't taste bad or how it'd be warm if it wasn't cold


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'll never forget Masterrace's comments on Grande on how she'd be top tier if she wasn't ugly
> 
> that's like saying this food would be good if it didn't taste bad or how it'd be warm if it wasn't cold



I'll admit that was stupid


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 12, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'll never forget Masterrace's comments on Grande on how she'd be top tier if she wasn't ugly
> 
> that's like saying this food would be good if it didn't taste bad or how it'd be warm if it wasn't cold


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2014)

Grape said:
			
		

> But damn, I really wanted more :|


I would definitely watch more.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

*Exodus: Gods and Kings*

What was even the point of calling this Exodus...like, I generally don't care if adaptations are that faithful to the source material...but this was just lame. Disregarding the blatant racism, this was nothing more than a superficial sword and sandal movie. Everything that made the Moses story so famous is subdued or absent.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2014)

*Inherent Vice*

Fairly good movie but not one that I'll re-watch again.  Decent to great acting from the actors.  Plot is....eh.   Visually, the movie is stellar. 

4/5


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2014)

worst review ever dream

an 18 year old black kid from the south writes more coherent reviews


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2014)

I was in a hurry when I made the review.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Coming from you, Warudo......


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2014)

Equalizer - 7/10

denzel being denzel, both the good and the bad.

still a good flick but, why is he always saving young white girls?

I wish he would come equalize people like yasha


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 12, 2014)

*Equalizer*_(2014)_ - 6/10

Denzel still got it. He plays one badass friend in this one(like always). Good action flick, really entertaining and definitely worth the watch.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 12, 2014)

*Wolf Children - 8.5/10*

Can't wait for The Boy and the Beast.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2014)

*Under the Skin*
I had to watch this twice because I was tired and not in the mood to watch this kind of movie at home. Makes me bummed I missed it in theaters because that presentation is great for movies you are not want to sit through all the time at home.

Great mysterious science fiction.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2014)

I know what you mean. I closed it down after 10 minutes.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 12, 2014)

*The Rover* ~ 8,5/10

Both pattinson and pearce do an outstanding job, specially Pearce is amazing here, his character could not have been played without his skills, he and the director mange to flesh him out trough small changes in his expression, and small bits of dialogue.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2014)

Rover was a real surprise.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2014)

I TOLD ALL OF YOU


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

No, you really did.  I wouldn't have seen The Rover or The Guest had it not been for your list.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EYPVkO9bRpQ[/YOUTUBE]

This gonn' be good


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2014)

I was gonna see The Guest regardless


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2014)

I wanted to see the Guest in Toronto.  But it didn't work out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2014)

Exodus: B-

Lol, despite appearing to be a normal Biblical adaptation, it's actually quite the brutal attack on the Hebrew God. So some Jews and Christians will not appreciate it, if they get the jabs But my issue was how awkwardly paced it was. Kinda scary knowing that the original cut was apparently an hour longer. 

Still well made though. Some awesome moments. Excellent performances. Despite what the trailers suggest, Christian Bale isn't in his boring mode. He does great.


----------



## Detective (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's take this moment to discuss this rather important statistical analysis that has a huge impact on the population of the world.


*Spoiler*: __ 









If there is a world wide civil war, which side of justice would you choose?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

butts ofc


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 12, 2014)

What happened in Egypt?


----------



## teddy (Dec 12, 2014)

i'll fight for no other cause


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm a simple man who loves boobs.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2014)

JAN 19th


----------



## teddy (Dec 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]EYPVkO9bRpQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This gonn' be good



Not even watching that trailer. that's how serious i am about it


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2014)

Samaritan Zatoichi: B+/A-

The thing with Zatoichi movies is that most of them- while good- are very much alike to where it's hard to remember which is which. This one actually does sporadically break from the mold, so I like it a little more. Not the best, but one of the better ones...which says a lot.


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2014)

Left the theatre and saw this on my windshield


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

Inherent Vice came out today

and all you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are watching Exodus

smfh


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2014)

limited release


----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2014)

not in Canada till Christmas but I aint watching Exodus either.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Inherent Vice came out today
> 
> and all you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are watching Exodus
> 
> smfh





Masterpiece said:


> limited release




Still, watching a Denzel Washington movie though


----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2014)

Equalizer pretty great.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 13, 2014)

*The Departed:* 8.7/10


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Departed:* 8.7/10




Rating into the tenths? That's pretty specific. How does a film get, say, an extra tenth.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 13, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Rating into the tenths? That's pretty specific. How does a film get, say, an extra tenth.



I use another website called Criticker to rate my movies which uses a scale out of 100. So whenever I transfer my ratings over here I always divide the number by 10 since that's the scale most people in this thread use.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> I use another website called Criticker to rate my movies which uses a scale out of 100. So whenever I transfer my ratings over here I always divide the number by 10 since that's the scale most people in this thread use.



Interesting - thanks. I'm totally checking that out.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2014)

*American Gangster *- Meh

Haven't hit Criticker yet, but I feel meh is actually pretty clear.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2014)

man that Sony hack just keeps on giving


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> man that Sony hack just keeps on giving




Yup.

Great holiday season so far.


Horrible Bosses 2, decently funny at times. Was bored so I decided to give it a try. Worth the 1.5 hours it killed. Better than the original.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2014)

Ennoea.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2014)

Buffy started out as on okay series. I seem to remember enjoying the movie as a kid. Anyway, I never kept up with the show, and when seeing it years later, well, that shit was retarded.

I'll never understand the circlejerk over it.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 13, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> man that Sony hack just keeps on giving



What's this all about?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> What's this all about?



Sony Pictures got hacked. Around 100TB of data. Emails, personal infos etc. 

Russo Brothers directing Avengers 3 and 4, they offered to produce new Spider-Man movies. Sony and Marvel had talks about Spider-Man crossover. Garfield is no more Spidey. Ghostbusters 3 to potentially star Jennifer Lawrence, Emma Stone and Melissa McCarthy. Bond script leaked. Has a budget of over $300m already. MPAA paying state attorneys to attack google. Actor aliases revealed



> Tom Hanks: goes by "Harry Lauder" and "Johnny Madrid"
> 
> Sarah Michelle Gellar: goes by "Neely O'Hara"
> 
> ...



and more to come


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

In this world the movie industry should be careful of Google. If you really are attacking google the god help you. They could easily make or break your films Hollywood.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 13, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Sony Pictures got hacked. Around 100TB of data. Emails, personal infos etc.
> 
> Russo Brothers directing Avengers 3 and 4, they offered to produce new Spider-Man movies. Sony and Marvel had talks about Spider-Man crossover. Garfield is no more Spidey. Ghostbusters 3 to potentially star Jennifer Lawrence, Emma Stone and Melissa McCarthy. Bond script leaked. Has a budget of over $300m already. MPAA paying state attorneys to attack google. And more to come...



Dang, that's crazy. 

I was hoping it was another Fappening


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2014)

Please don't have any obese women in Ghostbusters.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2014)

lolwut**


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2014)

Rebel Wilson and Melissa McCarthy need to go away.  Neither of them should have careers.  They are not funny.  They are disgusting.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree. You could have just said that though


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2014)

> Brazilian website, overtice.com, came across some other great tidbits. In previous emails, Pascal begged Sam Raimi to help her with Spidey but in another email she tells a Sony exec that she doesn't need his help because he went "Joel Schumacher on the third." I'm sure Raimi won't like being compared to the Batman & Robin director. In a separate email, Avi Arad begs Pascal to give him the green light on a Venom movie because the toys and video games based on the character are popular. Lastly, Motion Picture Group President Jeff Robinov warns Pascal not to make a deal with Marvel, but you have to question his advice as he still thinks Stan Lee can create more characters in the Spider-Man universe for Sony.



             .


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2014)

just parse , if you're interested


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

Raimi really did do a Batman and Robin with Spider man 3.

Avi Arad trying to get a venom movie off the ground??? I hope it happens and he produces it just so it flops.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2014)

I hope they catch the hackers.  That's just bullshit for private emails to be leaked like this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2014)

Para.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

The funniest part is the emails calling Sandler films shit. I don't see why Sony had to apologise. His recent output is absolute garbage.


----------



## Jena (Dec 13, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> just parse , if you're interested



I was laughing for 9,000 years over the sony leak because there are all these personal emails full of industry secrets and hypocrisy and bitterness and then Joel McHale's over in his corner like


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

Yo you get tv discounts at Sony?? Worth working there.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2014)

No film club tomorrow? Fuck Stunna.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

There's film club next week


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2014)

Yasha


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2014)

wasn't Joel in Spidey 2?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2014)

More from the Sony Leak, false names the talent uses to hide from the public:

Tom Hanks: goes by “Harry Lauder” and “Johnny Madrid”
Sarah Michelle Gellar: goes by “Neely O’Hara”
Tobey Maguire: goes by “Neil Deep”
Natalie Portman: goes by “Lauren Brown”
Clive Owen: goes by “Robert Fenton”
Rob Schneider: goes by “Nazzo Good”
Taye Diggs: goes by “Scott Diggs”
Jude Law: goes by “Mr. Perry”
Daniel Craig: goes by “Olwen Williams”
Jessica Alba: goes by “Cash Money”
Ice Cube: goes by “Darius Stone” and “O’Shea Jackson”
Debra Messing: goes by “Ava Harper”


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 13, 2014)

Taleran said:


> More from the Sony Leak, false names the talent uses to hide from the public:
> 
> Tom Hanks: goes by ?Harry Lauder? and ?Johnny Madrid?
> Sarah Michelle Gellar: goes by ?Neely O?Hara?
> ...



Lazy effort Taye, lazy effort 


A lot of these sound an awful lot like porn names.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

well they're aliases, they're not real names

just like porn stars


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 13, 2014)

Taleran said:


> More from the Sony Leak, false names the talent uses to hide from the public:
> 
> Tom Hanks: goes by ?Harry Lauder? and ?Johnny Madrid?
> Sarah Michelle Gellar: goes by ?Neely O?Hara?
> ...



That's such a dick thing to release.


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2014)

Spoiler tag that shit


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 13, 2014)

Where does Sony Hack release the leaks?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

why do we have to spoiler tag it?

don't put spoiler tags, fuck dat


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 13, 2014)

bc mastertwat has to be against every single thing


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2014)

HOLY FUCK.  I just read that Meryl Streep is a contender for Best Supporting Actress for Into the Woods.  She even gets credit for a shitty part like that?????  GIVE SOMEONE ELSE A FUCKING CHANCE.  FOR FUCKS SAKE.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> HOLY FUCK.  I just read that Meryl Streep is a contender for Best Supporting Actress for Into the Woods.  She even gets credit for a shitty part like that?????  GIVE SOMEONE ELSE A FUCKING CHANCE.  FOR FUCKS SAKE.



lolwut 

no way that's true


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

Rukia acting like we give a shit about the Oscars

top lel


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2014)

*The Mad Max Trilogy*

It's funny how much these movies progressively change over the course of the three films--from the setting, to the action, and even the tone. It's like, the more civilized the movie is, the more cutthroat it is (the first one), and by Thunderdome it's got all the post-apocalyptic action tropes, but it feels like a Spielberg picture.  There's even only one car chase in that one. The Road Warrior is still the best though, easily.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

Is it the third one where it turns in to Peter Pan???


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2014)

Para's on his period


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Is it the third one where it turns in to Peter Pan???


In a manner of speaking, yes.  After he leaves Bartertown he runs into the tribe of kids. The movie drags around that part, but I didn't mind the concept on paper, and a fair amount of fun is had with it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

i don't even know what Masterrace is talking about

stop being a weenie


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

It's been a decade since i watched Mad Max.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2014)

>Tobey Maguire: goes by “Neil Deep”

whut?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 13, 2014)

classic tobi


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

Does he still get work??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like a penis name.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2014)

*Laura*

The eponymous Laura doesn't quite live up to her posthumous fame, but Clifton Webb is great here as a pretentious socialite. The dynamic between the characters and how its shown is the best part of the movie (including a great scene where the detective seems to be falling for the late Laura Hunt as he walks about her home).


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 13, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Does he still get work??



I don't think so


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2014)

Maguire was just in Gatsby last year smh


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 13, 2014)

He was the best spiderman there will be


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 13, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> He was the best spiderman there will be



Eh, he'll probably be eclipsed eventually but he's much better than Andrew Shitfield. 

*Good Will Hunting:* 7/10
Thoroughly disappointing.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Maguire was just in Gatsby last year smh



Should've left Gatsby on the shelf where he belongs. 



Bluebeard said:


> Eh, he'll probably be eclipsed eventually but he's much better than Andrew Shitfield.
> 
> *Good Will Hunting:* 7/10
> Thoroughly disappointing.



It's not your fault.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Laura*
> 
> The eponymous Laura doesn't quite live up to her posthumous fame, but Clifton Webb is great here as a pretentious socialite. The dynamic between the characters and how its shown is the best part of the movie (including a great scene where the detective seems to be falling for the late Laura Hunt as he walks about her home).



I love that movie and yeah, Webb stole the show.


----------



## Detective (Dec 13, 2014)

Just a little over a week before my trip overseas to England begins.

Can't wait


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 13, 2014)

*Guardians of the Galaxy:* 8/10 (2nd viewing)
Enjoyment - 9/10
Plot - 7/10
Cinematography - 8/10
Direction- 8/10
Acting - 7/10
Writing - 7/10
Score - 9/10
Editing - 8/10
Design - 9/10
Themes - 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2014)

Detective said:


> Just a little over a week before my trip overseas to England begins.
> 
> Can't wait


Cool man.  

I don't know about all of my vacation plans just yet.  But in May I am going to Rome for a few days and from there I am taking a cruise to Barcelona.  Should be good.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 13, 2014)

Exodus: 5/10

meh it was aight

expected more from Ridley Scott


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> *Guardians of the Galaxy:* 8/10 (2nd viewing)
> Enjoyment - 9/10
> Plot - 7/10
> Cinematography - 8/10
> ...


 .


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2014)

How many days annual leave you have, Rukia?


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Cool man.
> 
> I don't know about all of my vacation plans just yet.  But in May I am going to Rome for a few days and from there I am taking a cruise to Barcelona.  Should be good.




I fucking hate you


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Rukia with that old money.

I am planning vacations for next year too.

Torn between 

Sri Lanka


Yunnan


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How many days annual leave you have, Rukia?


Not that many.  I have only been with the company for 8 years.  I have 3 weeks, 11 holidays, and 2 floating holidays.  This last year was good because they gave us an option to buy an extra week of vacation.  I took that deal.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2014)

I would love to have that option to buy extra annual leave. Does your company offer sabbatical?

I have 15 holidays and 17 days annual leave. I can accumulate my annual leaves up to max 34 days.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 13, 2014)

*Love Actually:* 5.5/10
Hilariously unintentionally over-the-top. Bright spots are Hugh Grant and Billy Bob Thornton as the American President, but many of the stories could've been cut and nothing would've been changed. Pretty sub par and I expected better from the cast they assembled. 
Enjoyment - 6/10
Plot - 5/10
Cinematoraphy - 6/10
Direction- 5/10
Acting - 6/10
Writing - 5/10
Score - 7/10
Editing - 5/10
Design - 5//10
Themes - 5/10


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 13, 2014)

Guardians Of The Galaxy - 9/10
I was looking forward to this movie ever since I saw the trailers and now that it finally came out, I got my chance and I was not disappointed at all. It definitely lived up to the hype behind it.

Dawn Of The Planet of The Apes - 9/10
A lot better than Rise. The drama was there and while it had some over-dramatic parts, I think the movie played out really well. The highlight for me was Andy Serkis' portrayal of Ceasar.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2014)

*A Walk Among the Tombstones*

Liam is similar to Statham in that they always take on almost exactly the same role they always take on. The bad is that there are no real surprises but more importantly to the good is that they know their lane and they do it pretty well. Liam Neeson is definitely more badass than Statham though....Or at least less played out at this point. The best thing about this movie is probably that you really feel it in your guts. It sets a nice tone and sticks with it and while you may not feel a ton of suspense, you really feel the power in certain scenes.

Beyond that there is really nothing exceptional here. It is good but not great. Worth a watch to kill a couple hours but probably not something to watch more than once. 

3.5/5


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2014)

*The Descent* (2005)

4/10

I get a feeling this film was produced by anti feminists sending a message: "women should stay in the kitchen due to them being ill equipped to survive in the wild without male guidance".

.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2014)

*Wood Job!*

I would eat Masami Nagasami's earwax. She is that tasty.

6.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

all these movie reviews!


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2014)

I know, what is this thread coming to.....


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> all these movie reviews!



It's winter break bro which means more time to watch movies and TV shows.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> all these movie reviews!





Cyphon said:


> I know, what is this thread coming to.....



Where is Para? Time for him to do his job and clean this thread of off-topic posts like these.


*Titanic*

Leo was robbed of Oscar.

10/10


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> *Love Actually:* 5.5/10
> Hilariously unintentionally over-the-top. Bright spots are Hugh Grant and Billy Bob Thornton as the American President, but many of the stories could've been cut and nothing would've been changed. Pretty sub par and I expected better from the cast they assembled.
> Enjoyment - 6/10
> Plot - 5/10
> ...



Holy shit   

BB basically "Pimped My Ride" his review by putting 10 reviews within his review.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

yea completely idiotic 

here's my review 

Love Actually - GRADE A BULLSHIT


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Holy shit
> 
> BB basically "Pimped My Ride" his review by putting 10 reviews within his review.



I have revolutionized the game. 

Are there any good TV shows that are preferably on Netflix for me to binge? I bought Justified and tried getting into it but it just wasn't happening so now I'm need of a TV show to fill that void.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

Parks and Recreation and Doctor Who.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 14, 2014)

Assuming you are from USA, Broadchurch, Top of the Lake, and Rectify are good shows.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't use Netflix at all because I find my own quality streams but you may be interested in:

Person of Interest < - - - Best fucking show on TV. Starts at a casual pace but shit escalates so quickly once you get closer to the Series 1 Finale, and beyond. Most tightly written plot on TV, and quite possibly the greatest rogues gallery of villains on TV. Basically about a team full of Batmans who operate in the daylight as well as the night, and utilize a super powered AI to fight injustice and violent threats.
Sherlock (BBC)
Eureka
Psych
Grimm
Strike Back
The Flash(just began this year)
Burn Notice
Sleepy Hollow
Suits
24 (Series 9 - Holy shit )
True Detective(  )
The Americans
Justified - Seriously keep watching. It's a slow burn but gets epic.
Endeavour
Broadchurch
Luther
Fringe -    


^ Try this list out, BB. I have more if you need it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2014)

Is Sons of Anarchy good?

.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2014)

Sherlock Episode 3: A

Episode 2 was kind of a step down from episode 1; good, but not exceptional. Episode 3 was freaking AWESOME though and that cliffhanger did its job in making me want to see Season 2. Not sure how I feel about Moriarty. His characterization is...strange, but fascinating. My favorite Moriarty is from the Downy Jr movies though. This version is entertaining, but not necessarily intimidating.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Moriarty.  I was right.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Sherlock has gone downhill since season 2.

I'm glad I don't see Hannibal on your list, Detective. That series is horrible.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Moriarty.  I was right.



You told Stunna, but he just simply refused to believe your superior TV watching logic. You have at least 25 years of experience in understanding plotlines. 



Yasha said:


> Sherlock has gone downhill since season 2.
> 
> I'm glad I don't see Hannibal on your list, Detective. That series is horrible.



Hannibal is gore porn.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective confirmed for possessing a weak constitution


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2014)

@Detective: Ikr

I should have known better than listening to Luca and Stunna. They are so impressionable.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

rukia F/SN ep 11 was a step up this week


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

this master made saber and shirou his bitch


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I should have known better than listening to Luca and Stunna. They are so impressionable.



.

They're like headless chickens.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> I don't use Netflix at all because I find my own quality streams but you may be interested in:
> 
> Person of Interest < - - - Best fucking show on TV. Starts at a casual pace but shit escalates so quickly once you get closer to the Series 1 Finale, and beyond. Most tightly written plot on TV, and quite possibly the greatest rogues gallery of villains on TV. Basically about a team full of Batmans who operate in the daylight as well as the night, and utilize a super powered AI to fight injustice and violent threats.
> Sherlock (BBC)
> ...



Already watch those three. I need to get caught up on Sleepy Hollow.

I went ahead and started Sherlock. I'm loving Cumberbatch's portrayal of Sherlock so far.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Moriarty.  I was right.





Detective said:


> You told Stunna, but he just simply refused to believe your superior TV watching logic. You have at least 25 years of experience in understanding plotlines.


Sherlock is about to jump the shark.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Fate Stay Night has been spectacular man.  Wow.  They must have a huge budget this season.

Caster is climbing up my favorite servant ranks.  Such a great antagonist.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 14, 2014)

oh forgot

Sony is making a Mario movie. An animated one.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

Sonic movie vs. Mario movie: place your bets


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

sonic da hedgehog

I liked his tune back in the day


----------



## Slice (Dec 14, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> oh forgot
> 
> Sony is making a Mario movie. An animated one.



Why animated? The live action one was pure perfection, they should do something like that again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't want a Mario movie.  We had a TV show and that is good enough.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> sonic da hedgehog
> 
> I liked his tune back in the day


which one, negroid


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2014)

Speaking of Mario, I got the download pack for MK8 which included Link and a Zelda style course. They added some nice touches like changing the coins you collect into rupees and they had this short cut thing you could find or open up and when it did they had the famous reveal sound effect from all Zelda games. Thought they were really nice touches.


----------



## Ae (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> I don't use Netflix at all because I find my own quality streams but you may be interested in



Makes more than all of us and still penny pinching


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Spider-Gwen #1 comes out in February?  I will give the series a look.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Spider-Gwen #1 comes out in February?  I will give the series a look.




Just going off the title of this comic without looking it up, I am going to say you are trolling hard right now saying you'll give that a serious look.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

I wouldn't trust anyone's opinion that thinks Hannibal is just gore

especially after that masterpiece that was season 2


----------



## Slice (Dec 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Just going off the title of this comic without looking it up, I am going to say you are trolling hard right now saying you'll give that a serious look.



He probably isnt.
Despite the terrible name it actually has potential to be a fun book.


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2014)

*Don Jon - 7/10


*


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Makes more than all of us and still penny pinching



It's called being fiscally responsible a.k.a being frugal as fuck.

Why do I need to pay for a service, at whatever cost, when I can procure the same material, in amazing video clarity/quality, for absolutely no cost at all?


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's called being fiscally responsible a.k.a being frugal as fuck.
> 
> Why do I need to pay for a service, at whatever cost, when I can procure the same material, in amazing video clarity/quality, for absolutely no cost at all?




This isn't great logic. 


At all.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Grape said:


> This isn't great logic.
> 
> 
> At all.



I don't think you know what logic is, though. 

Also:

I wish I didn't find the following information...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's called being fiscally responsible a.k.a being frugal as fuck.


Warren Buffet stills lives in the same house.  

I'm sort of the opposite though.  I sort of feel an obligation to financially support the content that I enjoy.  I watched Fate/Zero for free.  I really enjoyed it.  So when they released the blu rays; I purchased them.  Pretty simple.


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia with the solid logic.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AtJoN68ZCf8[/YOUTUBE]

Only reason I will see this is Dat Michael Mann cinematography.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 14, 2014)

Blackhat has like the worst cast ever


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

You know, I was considering creating a London thread or simply posting about my adventures overseas if anyone was interested here, in following along. The time difference in GMT is going to be hilarious though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective try not to get stabbed bro


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 14, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Detective try not to get stabbed bro



100% guaranteed to get mugged.


----------



## Ae (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's called being fiscally responsible a.k.a being frugal as fuck.
> 
> Why do I need to pay for a service, at whatever cost, when I can procure the same material, in amazing video clarity/quality, for absolutely no cost at all?



Anti-capitalism 



Parallax said:


> I wouldn't trust anyone's opinion that thinks Hannibal is just gore
> 
> especially after that masterpiece that was season 2



Season 1 was so much better...


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Detective try not to get stabbed bro





Han Solo said:


> 100% guaranteed to get mugged.





Seriously though, everyone I've spoken to said that unless you are travelling by a taxi or personal/rental vehicle, it's dangerous as fuck to travel by yourself in London at night.

Due to this, I may plan to arrive back home by 6-7pm-ish each night. 

Luckily though, my wallet is one of those stylish slim types, where I can only place pure cards of different varieties. I don't carry change with me. 



Masterpiece said:


> Anti-capitalism


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

see? my point is validated


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> see? my point is validated



What?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Seriously though, everyone I've spoken to said that unless you are travelling by a taxi or personal/rental vehicle, it's dangerous as fuck to travel by yourself in London at night.
> 
> Due to this, I may plan to arrive back home by 6-7pm-ish each night.
> 
> Luckily though, my wallet is one of those stylish slim types, where I can only place pure cards of different varieties. I don't carry change with me.



Haha. Well, like every city it really depends upon where you are. Maybe 5 years ago I could have been some help, but boroughs in London have been going through a lot of social and economic change the last 15 years or so. I know a few people who live in Enfield and most of them say the Edmonton and Tottenham areas are a still a shithole.

That still might not be thjat helpful though, because I don't know of a single city/metro area in Britain that hasn't at some point been called a shithole by myself, random strangers and people I know. It's a tradition.

I'm sure Vault would be more helpful.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2014)

You'll be fine Detective. No one's gonna bother you unless you're flashing cash around outside of Chelsea.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2014)

It really is a tradition to label most of metro England a shit hole.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Haha. Well, like every city it really depends upon where you are. Maybe 5 years ago I could have been some help, but boroughs in London have been going through a lot of social and economic change the last 15 years or so. I know a few people who live in Enfield and most of them say the Edmonton and Tottenham areas are a still a shithole.
> 
> That still might not be thjat helpful though, because I don't know of a single city/metro area in Britain that hasn't at some point been called a shithole by myself, random strangers and people I know. It's a tradition.
> 
> I'm sure Vault would be more helpful.



Ahahaha, I like that subtle dig at Vaulto knowing more about urban hood life.

 



Ennoea said:


> You'll be fine Detective. No one's gonna bother you unless you're flashing cash around outside of Chelsea.



Well I do plan to shop and spend a bit, but in a subtle fashion. I have never been mugged before, and don't plan to have it happen now. 



Ennoea said:


> It really is a tradition to label most of metro England a shit hole.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

I also took the time this week to study the currency of Britain. I lol'd when I made the connection that a pence is just simply a multiple version of a penny. I was surprised that your pound notes only go up to 50.

Nobody carries C notes?


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

I know alot of places in East and NE Brooklyn were shitholes before they started fixing up some joints and gentrification happened

when I see white people(mostly women) walking alone at night in bedstuy and crown heights I'm like what the fuck?

damn times be changing


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Dat feel when you can still walk home at night here, and not have your life threatened in 99.999% of scenarios.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

BTW, how much does a movie cost to watch in the theatre, over in Europe? Does it depend on the brand of cinema franchise, or is it just generally a flat rate?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> I know alot of places in East and NE Brooklyn were shitholes before they started fixing up some joints and gentrification happened
> 
> when I see white people(mostly women) walking alone at night in bedstuy and crown heights I'm like what the fuck?
> 
> damn times be changing



New York went downhill ever since Biggie died.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

I know right 

I want white women to know the fear of god walking down these hood areas


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Dat feel when you can still walk home at night here, and not have your life threatened in 99.999% of scenarios.



Well, Canada is dat 1%.

I would rather risk getting mugged than cower in hotel room every day from 7pm onwards. I walked alone in LA at 4am and in Manila until 12am.

Go out and have fun. Then post your fun/scary/romantic adventures here.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Well, Canada is dat 1%.
> 
> I would rather risk getting mugged than cower in hotel room every day from 7pm onwards. I walked alone in LA at 4am and in Manila until 12am.
> 
> Go out and have fun. Then post your fun/scary/romantic adventures here.





I was obviously exaggerating about the 7pm shit, but I know what you mean.

I will be rather smart about it, though. Planning multiple routes to and from where I need to go, and back home again. I have also installed multiple London underground/bus route apps into my phone(they will use my data connection, but can also work offline).

What is surprising was while I was doing my research, I discovered that the city itself is rather easily accessible to travel around. They appear to have an extensive transportation system.

:33


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2014)

I usually bring with me quite a lot of cash when I'm overseas. LA is the only city so far where I felt so unsafe I had to split my cash and hide them in different places all over my body.

Para ain't joking about dat struggle.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

you're so soft


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Ahahaha, I like that subtle dig at Vaulto knowing more about urban hood life.







Detective said:


>



Btw, I'd avoid joining in on those discussions. I've seen tourists jump on the chance to agree metro area X is a total shithole when British people are talking about it, only to get told to shut the fuck up. 

I'm sure most people wouldn't care, but just a thought.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I usually bring with me quite a lot of cash when I'm overseas. LA is the only city so far where I felt so unsafe I had to split my cash and hide them in different places all over my body.
> 
> Para ain't joking about dat struggle.



I'm rather the opposite, and not just overseas. My wallet contains my cards and ID, but that's it. I will carry cash on me from time to time, but not often(unless I know I'm going to need it). The cards are safer too, because they are all SmartChip embedded. Meaning that they need a pin code for each use, unlike the majority of American cards where all you need to do is swipe.

I also have the same technology on my password locked phone. I can pay for stuff by swiping the phone over the scan terminals where the technology is installed, to pay for stuff. It's much safer because ain't no way someone is cracking the lock on my device, even if it's stolen(and can be remotely deactivated whenever necessary).


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

meanwhile us poor folk have to struggle to get by


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

Warudo knows how it be


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> I'm rather the opposite, and not just overseas. My wallet contains my cards and ID, but that's it. I will carry cash on me from time to time, but not often(unless I know I'm going to need it). The cards are safer too, because they are all SmartChip embedded. Meaning that they need a pin code for each use, unlike the majority of American cards where all you need to do is swipe.
> 
> I also have the same technology on my password locked phone. I can pay for stuff by swiping the phone over the scan terminals where the technology is installed, to pay for stuff. It's much safer because ain't no way someone is cracking the lock on my device, even if it's stolen(and can be remotely deactivated whenever necessary).



"Safer" depends on whether you get pick-pocketed or get mugged.

If you mug someone and find that he carries zero cash, imagine what you would do.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

I really enjoyed Fate Stay Night this week.  It just keeps getting better and better.  Kuzuki is basically the sort of master that I would be.  Minus the skill set obviously.  He has the same mindset I would have if I were participating. It's naive to think that the war can be won without sacrifices. People die every day. Age, disease, accidents, murder. It would not be hard for me to give Caster free reign to do as she pleased.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> meanwhile us poor folk have to struggle to get by





Parallax said:


> Warudo knows how it be



What? What does being rich or poor have to do with using and taking advantage of free SmartChip technology and phone apps, you rubes?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

Good technology is not free


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

D always in here swinging his cutting edge rich as fuck tech

okay steve jobs we get it


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2014)

Yasha, are you scared of black people?


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Yasha said:


> "Safer" depends on whether you get pick-pocketed or get mugged.
> 
> If you mug someone and find that he carries zero cash, imagine what you would do.



I get what you're saying, but I can never understand the need to violently hurt someone over something of superficial value. The person being attacked did nothing to provoke the person actually robbing them.

I would just give the person all my cards. They wouldn't know they are encrypted with pincodes and password authorization until it's too late. Because they look like ordinary swipe cards.


----------



## Jena (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> I would just give the person all my cards. They wouldn't know they are encrypted with pincodes and password authorization until it's too late. Because they look like ordinary swipe cards.



ok not all of us are batman tho


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Good technology is not free



Maybe that's true in America, but not Canada. And it's technology that exists for the public's convenience and safety. 



The World said:


> D always in here swinging his cutting edge rich as fuck tech
> 
> okay steve jobs we get it



LOL, Dude, there is nothing wrong with smartly applying technology to benefit yourself. Most people don't even bother to read up on what you can and cannot do with it. And end up spending their hard earned cash on stupid purchases as a result. Meanwhile, there is a ton of stuff you can get for free or a really good price, that can give you maximum value for your dollar.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Yasha, are you scared of black people?



I think he preferred LA cops to black people.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Yasha, are you scared of black people?



yasha is scared of his shadow

who he thinks is a black person following him


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Yasha said:


> If you mug someone and find that he carries zero cash, imagine what you would do.


A homeless guy asked me for money the other day.  I told him I didn't have any cash on me.  He said that I could go to an ATM.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2014)

@VBD: I admit, of all races, they scare me the most.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

that's fucking racist


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

and I bet yasha lives in some apartment similar to the raid


----------



## teddy (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> I'm rather the opposite, and not just overseas. *My wallet contains my cards and ID, but that's it.*



That's totally me


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

A well dressed black man is not scary.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> A homeless guy asked me for money the other day.  I told him I didn't have any cash on me.  He said that I could go to an ATM.



That happened to me once, too. I gave the individual $10 that I happened to have on me. I received a surprised look in return, but told them that I hope they took care of themselves. 

You never know what hardships a person goes through to get where they are in their life, so I operate under the assumption that they will do the right thing with the money I gave them(get a meal or something) instead of something negative. 

It's also one of the reasons I tip 20% whenever on business travel, to waiters/waitresses and/or delivery people. I can easily get the money back on expense reimbursements, and since the company allows it, why not? If it's like a $50 bill, that extra $10 is basically another hour of pay if they are at minimum wage. Every little bit counts.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

ted. said:


> That's totally me



Just realized that the other interpretation of this is that Stunna is broke as fuck(as the cards in question could be multiple library cards).


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

The thing that alarms me about Stunna is that he is presumably in his 20's; and I have never heard him mention any sort of jobs.  Even Para and his wannabe Quentin Tarantino loving self has mentioned working at a video store before.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

I've never worked in a video store nor claimed to have had


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

rukia and his false facts 

never change


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2014)

Para does seem like the type who would work in a video store though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

In my 20's?


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

para seems like the type who would work at a hipster music record store and quit cause the song selection isn't weird enough


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

yeah VBD, I wouldn't have been against having such a job back in the day


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

stunna came out the hyperbolic time chamber looking like a reverse gohan

fat black guy with afro

where did that impeccable jawline go


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

This racism, man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Stunna.  Where do you work?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm unemployed, but why do you care.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

calm down, Detective.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> stunna came out the hyperbolic time chamber looking like a reverse gohan
> 
> fat black guy with afro
> 
> where did that impeccable jawline go



OMFG Warudo, you saw that pic too!?

I was fucking depressed after witnessing the murder of Dat Jawline via excessive use of KFC.

 

How do you go from:



To:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Stunna raided para's closet.  smh


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

what are angles


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  Where do you work?



It's really sad, though. The state of youth these days. When I was in school, I studied fulltime, while holding down a fulltime job(during the early hours of the day). It was tough as fuck(slept only 4 hours a night), but I learned valuable life lessons from it, while also helping out my family with the bills.

I think Jena is the only young person in here who has a job and also studies. Or just has a job right now after finishing her studies. She will do well in the future though, because she has that hunger to succeed.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what are angles



Things which do not exist on the circumference of your head's orbit.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna raided para's closet.  smh



I also bet you that the black coat he is wearing is one of those waist length types. To go along with his beanie cap.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

I have worked since I was 15.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

**


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's really sad, though. The state of youth these days. When I was in school, I studied fulltime, while holding down a fulltime job(during the early hours of the day). It was tough as fuck(slept only 4 hours a night), but I learned valuable life lessons from it, while also helping out my family with the bills.
> 
> I think Jena is the only young person in here who has a job and also studies. Or just has a job right now after finishing her studies. She will do well in the future though, because she has that hunger to succeed.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Calvin and Hobbes actually had me checking the comics section every morning.  Great strip.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey, I just got a job and I'm in business school - I am way better than Jena


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Para not understanding that working hard doesn't equal being miserable while doing it. 

It was tough, but the right thing to do for both myself and my family. And I gained a stronger drive for success/survival from it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Hey, I just got a job and I'm in business school - I am way better than Jena



Go get that cheddar, VBD.

Work it, girl.

:33


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I think "back in the day" is referring to how there are no video stores anymore.


No way.  You are giving Para way too much credit.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

there haven't been any viable video stores in my area for at least three years.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 14, 2014)

So uhm... can anyone explain why VHS Viral was so bad? I mean VHS 1 and 2 both have 1/2 awesome stories then the rest were okay but this movie... honestly from start to finish I was just like "meh".


*Spoiler*: __ 



That alternate reality one could've been really cool but then it turned into a bmovie bassically..


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

para with those great reaction pics


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

James Bond said:


> So uhm... can anyone explain why VHS Viral was so bad? I mean VHS 1 and 2 both have 1/2 awesome stories then the rest were okay but this movie... honestly from start to finish I was just like "meh".
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


less talented directors we involved.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia, remember that gif we were using during the initial VHS release? That was some good times.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Rukia, remember that gif we were using during the initial VHS release? That was some good times.



I remember the pre-Man of Steel support on NF, was glorious times


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2014)

*Frozen*

Just now getting around to seeing this for a second time and I don't think my opinion has changed much. Just to quickly address some of the main points:

- The music is mostly good and is what carries the movie. Let it Go has to be one of the better animated scenes and songs ever. I suppose even outside of the animated world it is a fantastic performance. 

- The comedic relief (mainly thinking of Olaf here) was subpar. He was okay but felt a bit forced in trying to be too cute and loving. His song was funny though. 

- I didn't the first time and still don't care for the Hans reveal. They can talk subtle all they want but even knowing the final result I didn't see where it made a ton of sense. Still felt a bit random. 

- I really liked how Disney played up the true loves kiss angle only to smash it with sisterly love. Good move on their part. 

Anyway, it was a good movie but I don't necessarily feel the magic that so many people felt with this movie. It was just a solid Disney effort really.

3.5/5


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Rukia, remember that gif we were using during the initial VHS release? That was some good times.


They should have brought back the succubus girl.  Opportunity missed.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

James Bond said:


> I remember the pre-Man of Steel support on NF, was glorious times



OMG 007, long time no see, old friend.

BTW, I just read the leaked version of the Spectre script. The 3rd act is horrible.

Luckily they are re-writing it as we speak.





Rukia said:


> They should have brought back the succubus girl.  Opportunity missed.



I know, right?


----------



## James Bond (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> They should have brought back the succubus girl.  Opportunity missed.



I honestly think I saw her for a split second like a subliminal message or something during one of the video phone calls the guy was getting from his girlfriend... don't know though.



Detective said:


> OMG 007, long time no see, old friend.
> 
> BTW, I just read the leaked version of the Spectre script. The 3rd act is horrible.
> 
> Luckily they are re-writing it as we speak.



Yes, World of Warcraft Warlords of Draenor has been taking up a lot of my time since it launched but I am slowly getting back to reality


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BD0uP25yxl8[/YOUTUBE]

Never forget


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

Luc and I the only ones still supporting MoS


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Can't go wrong with bond.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> Luc and I the only ones still supporting MoS



Then where's your S?


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

It's on my chest


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Can't go wrong with bond.



QoS

that ending to Skyfall


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> Luc and I the only ones still supporting MoS


vault, myself, Stunna, Cyphon, and a few others are pissed that it is becoming the Batman show.  superman is a spectator in his own damn movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]BD0uP25yxl8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Never forget


Reposting in case Stunna missed it.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> It's on my chest



All I'm seeing is a nice pair of breasts ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

superman does have some nice titties


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

I just watched like six Bond intros on YOUTUBE.  Fuck you Detective.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I just watched like six Bond intros on YOUTUBE.  Fuck you Detective.



I want to say I'm sorry, but I'm not.   

There is no resistance against Bond Intros.

Dat Addiction


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2014)

*Family Guy Season 12*

Came out on Netflix so I went through it over the past week or so. I dunno if my memory is being kind or what but it seems to really stand out now that Family Guy is a lot more about shock and gross out gags now than actual intelligent jokes. There has always been a level of immaturity to the humor but there seemed to be some thought put into some jokes as well. Now, not so much. At this point I think both side shows (American Dad and The Cleveland Show) are much more enjoyable. Unfortunately TCS was cancelled so....

_C_


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

Newsflash: Family Guy is a bad show.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Newsflash: Family Guy is a bad show.



It wasn't always that way. It used to have a glorious Prime. Much like the Simpsons, many, many years ago. Thankfully I retired from watching both shows back in the early 2000's.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow.  The Hobbit/Office crossover on SNL was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Ae (Dec 14, 2014)

*Interstellar*: Decent 7
Bottom tier Nolan

*Birdman*: Strong 7
I don't want this philosophical shit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Here it is:

[YOUTUBE]bg8NS6s0fkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Dec 14, 2014)

*Lupe Fiasco* - Light 4
What Stunna would sound like if he tried to rap


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2014)

*Batman: Assault on Arkham*

Last of the DC animated fare and I ended on a bad note. I enjoyed the plot and action but I am a big character guy and I just couldn't get into most of the Suicide Squad whether it was from voice actor, character design or personality. Because of that and because they were featured this movie just never took hold for me. I found a lot of it to be pretty annoying throughout thanks to that so despite the positives there just wasn't much here for me.

2/5


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey, thanks Masterscout.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

Are you kidding me?  Are the Cowboys seriously going to choke this one away?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2014)

Ragnarok: B-

Norwegian monster flick. Good special effects, suspense and cinematography. Bad screen-play, even worse dubbing.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

detective your cuisine sucks 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vARrao4HH8[/YOUTUBE]

what's that all aboot eh?


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's really sad, though. The state of youth these days. When I was in school, I studied fulltime, while holding down a fulltime job(during the early hours of the day). It was tough as fuck(slept only 4 hours a night), but I learned valuable life lessons from it, while also helping out my family with the bills.



Thats probably the most asian thing you ever wrote.


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's really sad, though. The state of youth these days. When I was in school, I studied fulltime, while holding down a fulltime job(during the early hours of the day). It was tough as fuck(slept only 4 hours a night), but I learned valuable life lessons from it, while also helping out my family with the bills.
> 
> I think Jena is the only young person in here who has a job and also studies. Or just has a job right now after finishing her studies. She will do well in the future though, because she has that hunger to succeed.



I worked while I was in school


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Hey, I just got a job and I'm in business school - I am way better than Jena



Who paid for your school?

Jena has a bright future ahead of her.


----------



## D T (Dec 15, 2014)

Dismissing someone's worth because they did not have to be put in debt to pursue Higher Education is kind of silly.


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2014)

*The Newsroom 8/10

*Finished the final season. Great show. Only 25~ episodes in the entire series, but it's high quality, so good for you guys that are time constrained. Love all of the characters, and performances. Each fit so well. Sad that it's so short.


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2014)

D T said:


> Dismissing someone's worth because they did not have to be put in debt to pursue Higher Education is kind of silly.




Fixed that for you.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 15, 2014)

*Batman (1989)*

Not sure if I ever watched this as a kid and nothing about it seems familiar so I will go ahead and say this is my first look at it. Kind of a bad time to do it since Nolan has put out his version and you can't help but to compare. My thoughts are that if I had watched this back then it would have been a pretty great movie. It had a dark fitting tone for Batman, a well played Joker, intriguing soundtrack and a beautiful lead women in Kim Basinger. Damn what a pretty woman. Anyway, when you stack it up against what we got from Nolan it just really can't compete. 

The main reason may just be because Bale is so far beyond Keaton as Wayne/Batman. Oldman is a better Gordon, Ledger is a better Joker and Caine is a better Alfred. Not to mention all of the upgrades you actually have when making a movie nowadays. It doesn't always help, but visually we are just so far advanced from 89. 

In any case, it is still an enjoyable movie in it's own right.

3/5


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 15, 2014)

*Sherlock Series 1:* 8/10

Excellent recommendation, Detective.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Now watch season 1 of Elementary; it's better.


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2014)

Mickey Mouse is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

**


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

And Sora is a gaylord


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

>breaking news

>grape just found dead in his apartment with his butthole raped by what seems to be a cheese grater 

>witnesses state they heard an obnoxious laugh like that from an anthropomorphic mouse leaving the scene


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> And Sora is a gaylord


this is Riku, pleb


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Now watch season 1 of Elementary; it's better.



No. **


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this is Riku, pleb



She got no tits


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> No. **


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2014)

>watching network dramas

Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

CBS tho


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

your edit's funnier than your original post, but you know yo ass ain't look for big tits anyway


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

stunna check your cp


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2014)

I viewed a Za Warudo post.

How does this fool get away with signatures that take up my entire browser viewing space?

Also, when will asians learn how to dance? Is it really that hard? Motherfuckers look like they're having a tourettes spazm.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2014)

I am super glad I bought those Bebop blu-rays directly when they became available.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

grape trying too hard


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 15, 2014)

*A Scandal in Belgavaria:* 9/10
Easily the best episode so far. Love this version of Irene Adler.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

so stunna when is that new KH game coming out? 

FF15 looks like its finally coming wit dat english audio

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83yNNl5_Ezo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 15, 2014)

No to Elementary, Stunna, I tried it and I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

stop griping Grape


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

FF15 not being turn-based makes me a sad panda


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

I watch elementary out of habit but it's still a decent show to watch


season 2 was kind of a mess but it did have some highlights


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> FF15 not being turn-based makes me a sad panda



go play bravely default then u nerd


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

The World said:


> go play bravely default then u nerd



Looks too gay but I'm sure it's a lot better than dragon age
And aint nobody got time for a 3DS


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

Warudo why do you keep watching bad tv and not finish Hannibal season 2


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

you're like a broken record


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol CBS shows. Do one Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

The World said:


> you're like a broken record



I mean

I'm not wrong doe


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

Hannibal season 2 finale would have been fine if they didn't announce who was returning in season 3


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I mean
> 
> I'm not wrong doe



why you not watching Homeland or Person of Interest broski?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

Because I don't have time for basic tv


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

I bet this bitchass para never even watched Fargo 

only reputable thing he's watched this year is True Detective


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2014)

Twin Peaks. Yo Lynch no way teens lead such interesting lives. Shit it's like they're all secret agents.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

I told you :rofl


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

you disappoint me para


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2014)

That Martin Freeman guy really knows how to pick TV shows.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been busy with school Warudo


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2014)

Any your job at the video store.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

Rukia this trolling is sad

go bug Stunna or someone else


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> That Martin Freeman guy really knows how to pick TV shows.



Implying Martin Freeman been in anything good beside Fargo.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

he was in the Office

so yeah


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Because I don't have time for basic tv



Homeland season 1 and this season are both good though.


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

What's so good about Homeland? Been avoiding it since seems military based.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2014)

Homeland season 1 is really good.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

season 3 was still good

beginning of season 2 was good until it lost it's way halfway through

Season 1 and 4 the besto


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2014)

Honestly, I trust Para's taste more than anyone in this thread. Can't remember being let down by a single one of his suggestions. 




Masterpiece said:


> What's so good about Homeland? Been avoiding it since seems military based.



So ignorant. Like saying you avoid the rainbow because you dislike the color red. Your generation is fucking stupid.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

It's actually nothing like that at all lol


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

Grape said:


> So ignorant. Like saying you avoid the rainbow because you dislike the color red. Your generation is fucking stupid.



>Pretending you're grown


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, it is. It's like saying "I've been avoiding _The Wire_ because it seems drug based"


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 15, 2014)

The World said:


> season 3 was still good
> 
> beginning of season 2 was good until it lost it's way halfway through
> 
> Season 1 and 4 the besto



Perfect tl;dr of Homeland


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Grape said:


> Yes, it is. It's like saying "I've been avoiding _The Wire_ because it seems drug based"


not only is that completely different from your rainbow example, but it's also a valid reason for avoiding a show. If you're not interested in military settings or shows about drug distribution/fighting then you'd avoid those kinds of shows. Same way how people (including myself) avoid most crime procedural shows.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

oh i just wanna say

I can restore posts in this thread now


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

para don't you dare 

I pseudoed that post for good reason


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 15, 2014)

inb4 pseudo never posts again


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

i wont do it this time

imma just say if you post something dumb as fuck imma restore it so we can all laugh at you


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 15, 2014)

I look forward to seeing that happen


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

this mod abuse and tyranny


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 15, 2014)

literally 1984


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverbird.  A Tottenham fan friend of mine was crying about how their Europa road is too tough.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Liverbird.  A Tottenham fan friend of mine was crying about how their Europa road is too tough.



Hhahahhahaaha :rofl


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> literally 1984



Even the Stasi wouldn't go so far.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

y'all acting like you don't want to see Pseudo's posts in all their glory


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2014)

gesy is basically a stand in for Pseudo.  Lots of similarities posting style wise.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

i don't know who that is more offensive to but it certainly is


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)

I just realize Para has been in college since I joined NF. :S


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

uh

no

I was still in high scool


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2014)

Para taking his sweet time.  Fucking wannabe Van Wilder.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)

He's probably doing his 3rd degree now.

Nobody does English Lit. for 1st degree.


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2014)

Rewatched Drive. I love that movie. 5/5




Han Solo said:


> Even the Stasi wouldn't go so far.



Bold statement


(You should watch "das Leben der anderen")



Rukia said:


> gesy is basically a stand in for Pseudo.  Lots of similarities posting style wise.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> Bold statement
> 
> 
> (You should watch "das Leben der anderen")



I've been recommended that before, totally forgot about it though.

Something for film club or should I watch it on my own?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm surprised that Para hasn't watched Fargo.  It would seriously be his favorite show of all time.  He needs to get on it immediately.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah, stop dragging your feet Para


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

so hop off my back about hannibal para 

it's hard enough carrying the all thirst team


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

still relevant

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDBt_ivRxCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)

Stun, look what I found - a pretty version of Carey Mulligan. 

[youtube]zqrQBJNDMgo[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

carey mulligan is a million times prettier


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2014)

Meh, Slice, Para, Pseudo and Yasha the only real people in this thread.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)

I try to keep it real. 



The World said:


> carey mulligan is a million times prettier


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

yasha has swayed me

let that be the first and last time


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

yasha fuck yo embedded youtube link


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)

^Heh, you saw it. #slowpoke


I was watching Lilja 4-ever and was thinking "wow, they look like twins."


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

para sell me on RGU


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

RGU?

I don't do acronyms b


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Mulligan > that chick

show her to me with a pixie cut and we might talk


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> It's really good.
> 
> Are you sold?


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

oh well if cyphon hated it, it's probably my cup of tea


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> and if that's not enough, Cyphon hated it



Are you sold?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 15, 2014)

I hated only the first 2 or 3 episodes. They were so bad I dropped it. 

But Para says it gets better which probably means it got even worse so for you guys it should be fantastic


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

see dawg

do the right thing warudo


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 15, 2014)

Tbf, Revoutionary Girl Utena definitely isn't something I would have recommended to Cyphon. It's pretty obvious he wouldn't like it.

You should check out Kemono no Souja Erin as well btw, it never got the recognition it should have. It's better than The Twelve Kingdoms imo.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bC-3rnv_b3o[/YOUTUBE]

FUCK YOU VAULT


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

fuck you vault 

looks like closer mixed with tree of life


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

the good lie - 8/10

felt a bit rushed and not everyone's acting was on point but it still tugged on my heartstrings 

praise white jesus

HAKUNA MATATA


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

this coonery


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

stunna 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PQJcvMRYQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 15, 2014)

chris bale and terrence malick? i'm right fucking in


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

who the hell edited your sig


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mod

even edited the spoilers

someone butthurt here probably reported me


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

those fucking snitches


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

warudo that new set is turrible


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 15, 2014)

what is ur sig from warudo?


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

just some nero fanart that looks like hes mixed with dante and vergil


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

this significant downgrade


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

yea I don't know why I still stick around NF either para


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

don't leave us warudo


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

i'll ban your ass if you do


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

I could never leave you para


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

come back to skype warudo


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> i'll ban your ass if you do



It's a worthy sacrifice but someone else can do it too 



Parallax said:


> those fucking snitches



Do your job next time or I'll report your ass.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Mulligan > that chick
> 
> show her to me with a pixie cut and we might talk


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

lol hell    no


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)

The World said:


> yea I don't know why I still stick around NF either para



I question myself that sometimes, especially when I am posting to please Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Yasha with the come back


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

I said it before but Mulligan looks like Carol from TWD


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Yasha, with that chick looking how she does in the still picture, she's aces.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yasha, with that chick looking how she does in the still picture, she's aces.



bitch, the argument should have ended as soon as I posted my pic of her


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2014)

*The Hobbit: Battle of Five Armies*

A mediocre end to a disappointing trilogy.

The less said about the romance crap in here the better.

Anyways, the movie has plenty of action here but rarely did it wow or impress me.  Only two action scenes stood out.  Smaug's burning of Laketown and his take down was fairly awesome.  The fight at Dol Guldur is awesome though mainly because of who was involved rather than the action going on.  Everything else...simply disappointing.

Thorin's character development here started off good but I didn't like how his final change occurred or rather how quickly but it wasn't too bad.  Nothing else really stood out well.

3/5 - Will not watch another Peter Jackson LOTR production.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2014)

*Sherlock Series 2:* 9/10

That finale.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

*The Prince of Egypt*

"Exodus" is already a piece of garbage movie, but compared to this...the best biblical film ever, easily one of the best animated musicals ever, and forever a favorite. "When You Believe"...


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

stunna 

[YOUTUBE]XJa4wtxbF58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]x4Bs7u61AMQ[/YOUTUBE]

hahaahahaha

rukia mavericks are garbage why u backin em?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Merry Christmas, Warudo_


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

christmas came early :33

thx stunna :33


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 16, 2014)

Warudo, I regret repping you last night bc now I want to rep you for your set too 



Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Merry Christmas, Warudo_



You're learning


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2014)

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button:* 8.4/10


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 16, 2014)

*Rurouni Kenshin: Kyoto Inferno* (2014)

8 / 10

The 2nd live action film in the trilogy.  Fight scenes are very well done.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Merry Christmas, Warudo_



Stunna losing his mind to the thirst.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 16, 2014)

I started watching *Archer*. So far I can't say that it is all that good but something about it is keeping me interested. I know I have always enjoyed the voice work of the guy voicing Archer so that is probably part of it. Hoping it catches me a bit more after a few more episodes.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Stunna losing his mind to the thirst.



leave stunna alone 

he wanted to be good ole saint nick for me this year


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2014)

Archer is gold.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 16, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Archer is gold.



i approve **


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

Bwhahahahaha.  Glad these kids know about mega man now.  

[YOUTUBE]njzAyjAFCMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2014)

Damn S2 of Twin Peaks has been incredible. I really don't like the side stories much but the amped up horror tone of the show has been the best I've seen. Bob is frightening and well the murder scene was chilling and horrific. This is network tv in the 90s??? Props to Lynch.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2014)

Man, I can't wait for the new Twin Peaks series.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2014)

*The Guest*

yea that shit was dope


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Bwhahahahaha.  Glad these kids know about mega man now.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]njzAyjAFCMI[/YOUTUBE]



that asian and white girl were so dumb 

"I CAN SHOOT????"

oh man i'm shooting him with his shield up, why won't he dieeeeeeeeeeeeeee????


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2014)

Parallax said:


> *The Guest*
> 
> yea that shit was dope



Eloquent review para


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Damn S2 of Twin Peaks has been incredible. I really don't like the side stories much but the amped up horror tone of the show has been the best I've seen. Bob is frightening and well the murder scene was chilling and horrific. This is network tv in the 90s??? Props to Lynch.



So, you're still around Lonely Souls or finished S2? Sadly it goes downhill later, then picks up again for the end. But yes, early parts of that season are great and Lonely Souls is GOAT tier TV. And the finale.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2014)

I just finished Lonely Souls. It was some of the best tv I've seen.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Eloquent review para



there is elegance to brevity


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2014)

I have read it goes downhill from Lonely Souls. Honestly 24 eps seems too much. Esp as the mystery is the best part of the show. The rest of it is too soap opera for my tastes.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2014)

Actually for a lot of fans it was the rest that made the series. The cast and their everyday hijinx, the self-awareness, soap opera parody, it's just that it goes overboard later and there's also no central mystery anymore, so it's like filler.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2014)

Enno, you watched that Knight of Cups trailer?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2014)

*Fantastic Mr. Fox:* 9/10

Love this movie.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 16, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> *Fantastic Mr. Fox:* 9/10
> 
> Love this movie.



2009 had a lot of good animated movies. I saw Mary and Max a while ago, might have been my favourite from that year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunna.  My Cowboy Bebop blu ray order arrived dude.  


Parallax said:


> *The Guest*
> 
> yea that shit was dope


Para redeemed himself.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

The World said:


> that asian and white girl were so dumb
> 
> "I CAN SHOOT????"
> 
> oh man i'm shooting him with his shield up, why won't he dieeeeeeeeeeeeeee????


Stunna has no idea how fucking challenging Mega Man is.


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2014)

*Noah*:

Why is Logan Lerman a queer in every movie?

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*:

Basic af


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I have read it goes downhill from Lonely Souls. Honestly 24 eps seems too much. Esp as the mystery is the best part of the show. The rest of it is too soap opera for my tastes.





αshɘs said:


> it's just that it goes overboard later and there's also no central mystery anymore, so it's like filler.


QFT



Rukia said:


> Stunna.  My Cowboy Bebop blu ray order arrived dude.


Mine is waiting for me. 



Rukia said:


> Stunna has no idea how fucking challenging Mega Man is.


and I do so


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

Glad you guys like Twin Peaks.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 16, 2014)

*The Tale of the Princess Kaguya* ~ 9/10

The animation was among the best i have seen, and the development of Kaguyas and her realtionship with her parents was really well done.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Bwhahahahaha.  Glad these kids know about mega man now.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]njzAyjAFCMI[/YOUTUBE]



Not gonna lie, those kids are all bastards.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

That girl looks just like a young Regina King.  I guess that's what it looks like when you put a game in the hands of someone who's never touched a controller before...or someone without much common sense.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

Seriously, the Asian chick was the worst one! 

"I can shoot?!"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2014)

So I was shopping for my wife. I knew she wanted a Wii U, and PS4. I bought both. My brother in law also bought a Wii U for her and my sister got her a PS4.

So now I need to find something else


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So I was shopping for my wife. I knew she wanted a Wii U, and PS4. I bought both. My brother in law also bought a Wii U for her and my sister got her a PS4.
> 
> So now I need to find something else


Don't back down Huey.  Tell them to take their gifts back.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2014)

But I hate arguing with my sister!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunna.  You going to Annie this weekend bro?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2gMjJNGg9Z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  You going to Annie this weekend bro?



No one is going to see it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Annie reboot? Are they trying to find the right Annie like Sony with Spider-Man?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

That was good Huey.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 16, 2014)

*The Equalizer*

This movie is basically exactly what you think it will be. There are no surprises and you have probably seen the same movie about 20 times at least. I have said before about these kinds of movies that what can help boost them is the cast. And Denzel always has been and still is the fucking man and still remains easily my favorite actor. Take him out of this movie and you end up with mediocrity or less. With him, you get one of the better movies so far this year. It could have been shorter and thrown in a twist or something but other than that it was a fun ride.

4/5


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2014)

good shows, Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

I actually have faith in Stunna when it comes to this.  I think he would dig the hell out of some shows.  He just needs to get out of North Carolina to enjoy them.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

On the rare occasions where I get to see them, I love live plays and musicals.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

I try to go to several a year.  Phantom of the Opera, Sister Act, and Westside Story were the ones I went to this year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 16, 2014)

bragging about seeing Cabaret


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> *The Tale of the Princess Kaguya* ~ 9/10
> 
> The animation was among the best i have seen, and the development of Kaguyas and her realtionship with her parents was really well done.



nice, thanks to sama's review, I'll give this a watch 



Detective said:


> Not gonna lie, those kids are all bastards.



not even gonna praise your fellow indian cousin who actually made it to the boss? 

that's low D


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

The World said:


> nice, thanks to sama's review, I'll give this a watch



Implying you should ever not watch any Isao Takahata movie.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2014)

The World said:


> not even gonna praise your fellow indian cousin who actually made it to the boss?
> 
> that's low D



Detective is Sri Lankan.

But I guess it makes no difference to you Americans.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Detective is Sri Lankan.
> 
> But I guess it makes no difference to you Americans.



And honestly, not that many Indians identify as Indian over their native ethnicity. Like my dad would say he was Gujarati before Indian.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Detective is Sri Lankan.
> 
> But I guess it makes no difference to you Americans.


**


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> And honestly, not that many Indians identify as Indian over their native ethnicity. Like my dad would say he was Gujarati before Indian.



That's an improvement from identification with caste ranking I guess.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

Yasha said:


> That's an improvement from identification with caste ranking I guess.



The caste system is bascially dead.

Unless, you know, you happen to be Dalit...


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> The caste system is bascially dead.
> 
> Unless, you know, you happen to be Dalit...



Not sure about caste, but I see some Indian women are still discriminated against or bullied by their Indian male colleagues even in US.

Also, I heard that in India, women are not allowed to be outside alone. Is that true?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Also, I heard that in India, women are not allowed to be outside alone. Is that true?



I wouldn't know really, but it's not something I've heard before.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Not sure about caste, but I see some Indian women are still discriminated against or bullied by their Indian male colleagues even in US.
> 
> Also, I heard that in India, women are not allowed to be outside alone. Is that true?



Depends where you are. Backward shit hole villages have alot of abuse towards women. The cities are more liberal these days. Indian kids are wild tbh.


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2014)

So... I'ma get super baked this weekend and goo solo to the 70MM IMAX here. 

What should I see? I kind of want to see Big Hero 6. Not sure if Interstellar i still on the 70mm here.

I think Inherent Vice is here now. Maybe I'll go see Birdman? 

IDK. I'm thinking of watching a couple movies back-to-back. And fuck The Hobbit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd go with Inherent Vice and Birdman imo


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Detective is Sri Lankan.
> 
> But I guess it makes no difference to you Americans.



Don't even act like you can tell the differences between Haitians and Africans 

or Mexicans and El Salvadorians

Yasha pls


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, I think I'll do Birdman first, and then Inherent Vice.

Or maybe the other way around.

Think I'll watch Tusk at home, and revisit The Grand Budapest. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Grape said:


> Yeah, I think I'll do Birdman first, and then Inherent Vice.
> 
> Or maybe the other way around.
> 
> Think I'll watch Tusk at home, and revisit The Grand Budapest. Any other suggestions?


The guest?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello guys


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

get lost khris


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

we let terrorism win


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The guest?



What's that?

Foxcatcher also comes out this weekend. 

So many choices 



Parallax said:


> we let terrorism win



Lol. That movie was doomed to fail.

Written about Kim Jong-il. Rewrite because Kim Jong-il dies. Kim Jong-un overthrown in coup. Massive free press over hacking scandal. Theaters won't play it.






Argh. I might cut out Inherent Vice and watch Birdman and Foxcatcher. Wait for Vice to pop-up online.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> get lost khris



sigged 

EDIT: not really. Always wanted to sig mod verbal attack. but this was weak sauce para


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

Thats such bullshit.
What happened to freedom of speech?


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2014)

> The chilling effect of the Sony Pictures hack and terrorist threats against The Interview are reverberating. Fox and New Regency has scrapped another project that was to be set in North Korea. The untitled thriller, set up in October, was being developed by director Gore Verbinski as a star vehicle for Foxcatcher star Steve Carell. The paranoid thriller written by Steve Conrad was going to start production in March. Insiders tell me that under the current circumstances, it just makes no sense to move forward. The location won’t be transplanted.





This is getting a bit pathetic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

All this is making me want to the see the movie even more


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

The movie is probably terrible.
I have no intentions of ever watching it.
Its about principles here.
The world is getting more and more fucked up every day and its small steps like that that let extremists continue their crusades.
Fuck those idiots.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

Somebody recommend me something to cheer me up please, preferably music. No time to watch a movie right now. This is such a shit day.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> Somebody recommend me something to cheer me up please, preferably music. No time to watch a movie right now. This is such a shit day.



I can send you like a ton of vids if you're up for it


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

Only if its music videos.  If i'm down or in general need of recreation nothing beats good music.

Currently listening to Thees Uhlmann (German indie rock icon).


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, that's pretty much what I do, I can pm you several if you want.

edit; I mostly listen to electronic so yeah


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

Send me a few then, maybe its something new for me always up for that.
I don't care much about genre BUT i am not a big fan of hip-hop because i always enjoy music more when i understand the lyrics and thats damn hard with rap for me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> Somebody recommend me something to cheer me up please, preferably music. No time to watch a movie right now. This is such a shit day.



)

it took 14 years to come out

and it's worth it.  If it wasn't for TBK it'd be my album of the year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

Burdo, send him Akala vids 

Watching Jurassic Park and Return of the Jedi now


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> *Burdo, send him Akala vids *



 **


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> Burdo, send him Akala vids



Lowkey is clearly a better choice.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2014)

United States looking like pussies today.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> )
> 
> it took 14 years to come out
> 
> and it's worth it.  If it wasn't for TBK it'd be my album of the year.



Sounds interesting. Definitely nothing i've ever listened to before. Just listened to the previews on iTunes (and put it on my wishlist).

What does TBK stand for? I feel like an idiot because i don't recognize the abbreviation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> **





Han Solo said:


> Lowkey is clearly a better choice.





**


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> Sounds interesting. Definitely nothing i've ever listened to before. Just listened to the previews on iTunes (and put it on my wishlist).
> 
> What does TBK stand for? I feel like an idiot because i don't recognize the abbreviation.



oh right, that's my bad

To Be Kind


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Grape said:


> What's that?


[YOUTUBE]v9oJj8nbjNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> oh right, that's my bad
> 
> To Be Kind



Didn't you say just a little while ago that you don't do acronyms?


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> oh right, that's my bad
> 
> To Be Kind



Oooh Swans.

I have to admit i haven't listened to the new one yet.
This is a kind of music that needs full attention and a lot of time investment to really appreciate. And i just didn't manage to have that so far.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> **



[YOUTUBE]3vBVl52gbIk[/YOUTUBE]

Technically, it's not hip hop.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> Burdo, send him Akala vids





Han Solo said:


> Lowkey is clearly a better choice.



Am i being mocked? 




Han Solo said:


> [YOUTUBE]3vBVl52gbIk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Technically, it's not hip hop.



I have absolutely nothing against Hip-Hop. I actually enjoy the genre. I just enjoy it more when i can focus on the lyrics as they (and the way they are delivered) are an integral part of the genre.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Didn't you say just a little while ago that you don't do acronyms?



nobody is perfect, Han 

in other news:


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

Terrorism > Murica


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Terrible precedent.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2014)

Why are they being pussies??? Really pathetic.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

If they can make a shitty comedy nobody was going to watch anyways disappear... Makes you wonder whats next...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Sony is struggling as a studio any way.  I sort of want to see them go under.  Some other studio will grow and fill the gap.  And will probably do a better job than Sony would have done.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

You ready Ennoea?  The next one is coming soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]c-SsXzAdEiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

How has that franchise survived 7 movies?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

the recent films have been fun from a spectacle stand point, I enjoy them for what they are.  There are worse options that are more popular tbh


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

The last two were the best two though Han.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 17, 2014)

The first one will always be the best


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah they've been ok, it makes me laugh how different Fast & Furious 6 is from The Fast and the Furious though. Clearly gear changes weren't that popular.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

the first one is a log tho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

What is the deal with film club this week?  (I might not be able to make it.  But I am curious.)


----------



## D T (Dec 17, 2014)

Y'all jelly KJ-U be set to eradicate bad comedies. It's like sum kind of extreme lobbying. Sandler be next on da list. No Growns-up 3.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> What is the deal with film club this week?  (I might not be able to make it.  But I am curious.)



Good question.
This will probably be the last FC this year i can attend.


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2014)

@Slice






















@Para

So what if "terrorists win"? It's a morally sound decision to pull the film instead of risking lives. Only the filmmakers are losing in this situation. 

It would be silly not to pull the film. I can always be released digitally, direct to video, or wait until the whole situation in NK settles and release country-wide in theaters. Any one of those options will at the very least make their money back from production costs, and most likely they will see huge profits, because people will want to see the movie that caused this much shit.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

Grape on that trolling tip


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2014)

Not even. 

I'm going to get baked on some fine Cali meds and go to the theater this weekend. I don't want to die because of some shitty Seth Rogen movie. Maybe if it were an actual film I would care, but Seth Rogen? He's basically the new Adam Sandler.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

not to mention that it's highly likely that this is really just a bunch of hackers fucking around and having some lulz


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> not to mention that it's highly likely that this is really just a bunch of hackers fucking around and having some lulz




Oh, it definitely is. It's their crown jewel of all their recent work.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2014)

*Dawn of the Planet of the Apes:* 7.8/10

Rewatch. Just as good as the first time.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

That was my favorite summer popcorn movie this year.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

boy that's condemning to the quality of this summer films isn't it


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

not really


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

I would go with Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 17, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow was like so soooo good! Definitely my pick. Dawn of the planet of the apes was also very entertaining and a very good sequel to the first. Equalizer was also a rather decent action flick.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Para.  Caught up on Fargo yet?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

I spent all day playing Shin Megami Tensei Nocture and reading


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

*Jurassic Park *- 9/10

Like most here said the movie holds up quite nicely. Some funny one liners and the special effects are stunning. One major positive is how the movie builds up the setting. Always love some sense of mystery and adventure in my movies, along with the soundtrack, I felt quite immersed. Some lelconveniences made go meh, but nothing too drastic. The GeniusRaptors were the most entertaining part of the movie to be honest. 

EDIT: oh and I hated the kid, wished he would get his head eaten. 




Slice said:


> Am i being mocked?




Am not too sure about Lowkey, but you check out Akala and tell me.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm surprised para has the fortitude for nocturne


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia's probably right, though I didn't run from Mega Man. 

and Khris, was that your first Jurassic Park viewing?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow was meh to me.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2014)

Ahhh Toronto double bills

*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb*
The funniest movie put to film in my estimation the entire cast is brilliant and seeing it will a full audience on the big screen was perfect.

*Hard Target*
This movie is endlessly entertaining


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

@stunna, no. I saw it when I was kid. I forgot like 80% of the movie so I was due for a rewatch.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh. That's probably my favorite Spielberg movie. :33

I eagerly anticipate your thoughts on "Return of the Jedi".


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2014)

Not allowed to like any of his movies more than Jaws it is actually against the law.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2014)

Jaws is GOAT


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

"Jaws" is great, yeah...that doesn't change what I said tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

Something tells me I'll like it more than the other two.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

You would.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

fuck you Warudo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

The World said:


> I'm surprised para has the fortitude for nocturne



Wordu, getting ready for Special Edition?


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2014)

I might be doing the Film Club this week. Waiting on reply from Enno.

I'll be picking my own movie, because I feel like it, and it's one everyone enjoys.

Anyone remember the max file size for livestream off the top of their heads?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

I think Catch Me If You Can	 will forever be my favorite Spielberg movie


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Ae (Dec 17, 2014)

Khris with that GOAT avatar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks Masterpiece


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2014)

Spielberg isn't a very impressive director, IMO. Outside of a few projects, he's made some steaming piles of shit.

Empire of the Sun might be my favorite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

>35 minutes into Jurassic Park Lost Word.

The hell is this mess? 

EDIT: and outta nowhere. 'splosions


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2014)

I actually think Jurassic Park 2 is underrated. Flawed, but I think it's still very exciting and recaptures what I personally love about the first one...But yeah, the characters sure can be pretty fucking stupid.

The Hobbit: Battle of Five Armies- B

Erm...honestly, this felt like a 2 and a half hour third act. They barely spend any time setting up anything before the action starts and never really stops. Fun movie, but it lacks any kind of substance. I'll do a written review later.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2014)

Lost World was good until halfway through around the time of the raptors then it falls apart

when the T-Rex slams into the bus at the end was cool doe


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> I think Catch Me If You Can	 will forever be my favorite Spielberg movie


I like the Jennifer Garner prostitute.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 17, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Edge of Tomorrow was meh to me.



Like so many other things in this thread it was overrated but still a good movie IMO. 


After all my hatred of Guardians of the Galaxy I think that may just be my favorite movie this year. Love when I get surprises like that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

It went from your most hated to your favorite?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It went from your most hated to your favorite?



I worded that poorly. I meant that I thought it would be terrible but it turned out that I really liked it. Only seen it once.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

how does that happen o.O

EDIT: oh ok, that makes sense


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

It can happen.  I changed my mind about Spring Breakers.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

After the elaboration I understand more. Still, one's feelings changing so strongly is possible...but still weird.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

I just thought of another example Stunna.  You and Battle Royale.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

That's not the same thing, though. "Battle Royale" didn't go from me hating it to it being my favorite movie of that year. I just went from thinking it was monstrously overrated to acknowledging it as much, much better than I'd deemed it on my first watching.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

shut up stunna


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2014)

Favorite summer blockbuster for me is probably Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I just thought of another example Stunna.  You and Battle Royale.


Your reply isn't good enough!  Bring it Stunna!  Fucking counter this!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

Nah, I'm good, fam.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> shut up stunna


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

What did you think of Golden, Stunna?  Was Marie a good addition?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

You know good and well I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 17, 2014)

Going back for a minute, there have actually been a couple of movies I hated and started liking but the only ones I can think of are dumb comedies.

With both Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back and Kung Pow: Enter the Fist they were so bad the first time I sat to watch them that I cut them off maybe halfway or less. Time went on and I found myself constantly quoting the movies with friends and we were just like "we have to watch this". Now I like both of them. So it can happen I suppose, but that wasn't what I meant with GotG.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Might as well post the video dude.

[YOUTUBE]vmd1qMN5Yo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You know good and well I haven't played it yet.


It's been two fucking years man.  Get an emulator.  Do something.  I thought you were a fan.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2014)

I guess March isn't summer right so Raid 2 isn't in there and The Rover as much as I love it isn't that type of movie. So Transformers 4 it is.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

I haven't seen Transformers 4.  I also haven't heard that much praise.  Taleran is pretty credible though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It's been two fucking years man.  Get an emulator.  Do something.  I thought you were a fan.


Rukia 



Rukia said:


> I haven't seen Transformers 4.  I also haven't heard that much praise.  Taleran is pretty credible though.


It was fun enough.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2014)

Godzilla deserves an Oscar for best Visuals.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2014)

You crazy son


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2014)

Taleran said:


> You crazy son



Either that or DOTPOTA.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 17, 2014)

Transformers 4 wasn't even remotely fun. Runtime made it super boring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

Welp, finished *Lost World*. I didn't like it. How can you downgrade from Smart Raptors to dumbass Raptors. That's just bad sequel making. And "There's a dinosaur in our backyard" that's the punchline there. 

It's like this universe never heard of this thing called a gun. 

Speaking of which, every time Postlethwaite's character tried to do something interesting with weight to the story he gets held down by people surrounding him. And when he finally does, he goes off-screen for the rest of the film. And while on the subject of characterization; way to completely strip Goldblum's character from every bit of personality he had in the first film. They tried to push him as the returning expert; but guess what? Half the film's cast are technically experts; they're professionals aren't they? He alongside his family also get sudden development after the kid does some gymnastics shit to take down a raptor. At least the special effects are still great.

*3/10* - shat up the joint 




Rukia said:


> I like the Jennifer Garner prostitute.



I kept dreaming of something like that happening to me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

*Rurouni Kenshin: Kyoto Inferno*

Dat fight between Kenshin and Soujiro.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

What's DOTPOTA?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

"Dawn of the Planet of the Apes"


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> What's DOTPOTA?



Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

of course stunna knows that


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Haven't seen it.  Seems like a silly title.  Really excessive.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm pretty good at using context clues


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2014)

Stunna couldn't handle the threesome scene in Spring Breakers, so he peaced out of the FC chat window without letting anyone know. 

I just wanted to randomly bring that up.

Rukia can confirm, he was there also.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2014)

that was a hot scene


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Stunna is a bit of a prude at film club.  No doubt about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

I still have that movie in a folder somewhere. 

It has a threesome scene? :33


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2014)

Can't believe he only saw Crash once. Whereas due to Enno's lazy shenanigans, we both saw it for like 7 weeks in a row.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

I think Ennoea usually showed up too.  Crash is also his most watched film.  :33


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia and Detective sexual deviants confirmed


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia, in order to surpress and protest the threat of terrorism, I will be watching The Interview in London.

I've decided to stand up for what's right, and take one for the team, potentially in the literal sense of the phrase.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm impressed by your resolve.  I was also planning on seeing it before it was completely canceled.  Never back down.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2014)

Holy shit, just found out that Sony decided to stop the airing next week.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2014)

I wonder if I pose as a cowardly hacking terrorist group, I can get Hollywood to cancel any future Michael Bay films?


----------



## Ae (Dec 17, 2014)

You know what theatres should do? They should have a headphones jack in the armrest so I don't have to hear their shit!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Sony is a joke of a studio.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2014)

Seriously though, do the theatres and public think North Korea is actually capable of conducting a coordinated violent attack?

The following is basically their military precision level, minus actual technology to fly shit:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

I was great at those old flight emulators.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I was great at those old flight emulators.



Rukia, do you remember Oregon Trail? 





Fuck that generic random 1800's disease that kept popping up in the game, though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

Oregon Trail was hard as fuck.  So easy to die playing that game.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2014)

The worst is when you were about to finally reach the destination and end the game, and suddenly the wagon hits a rock, and it's game over because you have no replacement wheel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2014)

A swarm of bees attacked the wagon.  Or a famine occurs.


----------



## Ae (Dec 17, 2014)

What was that game where you had to run away from the enemies and there were wires that you and bounce on?


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

It was a platformer, the wires were neon and it had catchy bgm.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know man.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

Thats cause you suck


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2014)

This "Interview" shit is a joke. Now every terrorist organization is going to think get away with this kind of shit. It's ridiculous. 

22 Jump Street: B-

Not as good as the first. Some really funny parts though.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

Hopefully by "not as good" you actually mean "better"


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

You guys made me took a trip down memory lane


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2014)

Nah, I'm pretty sure "21 Jump Street">"22 Jump Street". After all, a large portion of the humor is dedicated to call-back jokes.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, 21 is definitely better.

Alamo Drafthouse playing special version (singalong) of Team America instead of The Interview. Pretty fucking coolio.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 18, 2014)

I also found 21 Jump Street better than 22, but just slightly. 

Why do they keep using the word "Scrap", what does that even fucking mean?! Did they cancel the movie, for like, for ever? or is it just delayed until things are cooled off?


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

>Keep bringing this hacker shit up


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm planning to quit my job for working holiday in New Zealand. Am I mad?


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2014)

*The Wolf of Wall Street - 8.5/10

*Was bored and it was on Netflix.


Yasha said:


> I'm planning to quit my job for working holiday in New Zealand. Am I mad?



What do you mean?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2014)

I mean I will give up a pretty well-paid job and leave my aging parents for at least 6 months. I may be unemployed when I return.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2014)

What will you do in New Zealand for six months?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Taking temporary jobs and travelling around.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 18, 2014)

*The Jesus Mysteries* (2014)

8/10

A documentary about Jesus.  Its decent.  I'm giving it an 8 since I learned a few things.  Although, others might think its boring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2014)

Tekken 2: Kazuya's Revenge: F

Deserves an F-. I hated the 2010 "Tekken" movie and this makes that look like...insert any great martial arts movie here...in comparison. Ugh. Damn it! DAMN IT! IM SOOOOO ANGRY RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2014)

@yasha, I hear the chicken is good there.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 18, 2014)

New Zealand has to be one of my top favorite places. Leaving your parents and a well-paid job is quite the sacrifice though. I would definitely go if I had confidence I would still get a job somehow when I returned. 6 months of traveling and fun in New Zealand sounds like a fucking dream.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2014)

If New Zealand had a big city there, I'd move there too.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2014)

*The Social Network - 9.2/10

*Still one of my top 10.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2014)

*Obvious Child*

A pleasant approach to a controversial topic; earnest without being celebratory or condemning.


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2014)

getting knocked up as a single jobless mother is controversial? 

smh stunna


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

Stunna.  Preordered.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

I played it on the DS.  This will definitely be an improvement though; lots of new add ons.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2014)

The World said:


> getting knocked up as a single jobless mother is controversial?
> 
> smh stunna





Rukia said:


> Stunna.  Preordered.


bump both you guys


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2014)

overclocked is one of the best games I've played last year

surprised the hell out of me at how good it was


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree man.  Still remember that first ass beating Belial gave to me.


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2014)

I remember how hard it was to keep everyone alive

it was so much easier to just let everyone die during the evil playthrough


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2014)

Completed the trilogy and watched *Jurassic Park 3*. Much better than Lost World, and it's maybe cuz they went back to the first movie's formula. Which fits better. However it does raise the question in which Doom (or Huey) mentioned; Why the fuck are people of that universe keep going back to the island? 

To me that's a major plothole. Either raid the island or keep the fuck away. Simple as that. 

At least the Smart Raptors make a comeback which is welcomed. Seriously Raptors are my favorite dino's in the franchise. Pterodactyls were a missed opportunity for some cool scenes tho, but they barely could do anything with only 5 characters in a franchise where the main characters cannot die. 

*5/10* - Average. 



Grape said:


> *The Social Network - 9.2/10
> 
> *Still one of my top 10.



I need to watch this already.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2014)

It gets better with repeat viewings, and I hate watching things more than once or twice.


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2014)

i hate reading grapes posts more than once or twice


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

I must be the only one who wasn't impressed by Social Network. I just found it boring.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

I like plenty of things but it's such a bland film. It's not interesting. White people screw each other over, yeah and??? Best movie of it's year?? I think not.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

> Spielberg isn't a very impressive director, IMO. Outside of a few projects, he's made some steaming piles of shit.



Oh he's made some shite films but the man is a class act behind the camera, it's undeniable he's one of the most talented Directors of his era, but alot of the films he makes are garbage. Well directed garbage though.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

We should all aspire to have your level of righteous hate


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

Man you all giving me some rep as a Masterhater but i'm not. I like plenty of stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

Man Twin Peaks, whose idea was for the killer to get caught so quickly? They ruined all the potential there.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

>I like a lot of things
>man Twin Peaks wtf 

never change eno


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

The ep Lonely Souls was so fucking amazing Para, seriously watch it. It's incredible. But the follow up is turning out to be a disappointment

The fact that Lynch can't get films made anymore is pretty sad.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

im planning to watch Twin Peaks soon enough.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2014)

Eno going to be smashed for FC. Good times ahead.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2014)

*The Guest* ~ 7.5/10
Cool and entertaining movie.

*Calvary* ~ 8.5/10

Gleeson gives an extraordinary performance, despite having some good dos-is of humor, the films remains quite depressive, and achieves some really powerful moments.

Calvary ~


Ennoea said:


> I must be the only one who wasn't impressed by Social Network. I just found it boring.



I though it was okay, but never really understood all the  hype around it though.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Man Twin Peaks, whose idea was for the killer to get caught so quickly? They ruined all the potential there.



Ratings and viewer counts were down, so the channel wanted something to spice it up again



> Lynch expressed his regret at having resolved the Laura Palmer murder, stating he and Frost had never intended for the series to answer the question and that doing so "killed the goose that laid the golden eggs". Lynch blames network pressure for the decision to resolve the Palmer storyline prematurely.[56] Frost agreed, noting that people at the network had in fact wanted the killer to be revealed by the end of season one.[57]





> Lynch and Frost's control lessened in the second season, corresponding with what is generally regarded as a lessening of quality once the identity of Laura Palmer's murderer was revealed.
> 
> The above-mentioned 'water cooler effect' put pressure on the show's creators to solve the mystery. Although they claimed to have known from the series' inception the identity of Laura's murderer,[19] Lynch never wanted to solve the murder, while Frost felt that they had an obligation to the audience to solve it and this created tension between the two men.[13]





Ennoea said:


> The fact that Lynch can't get films made anymore is pretty sad.



Isn't that because he doesn't want to? There was that docu with Keanu where he said he's finished? Or was that only regarding classic film and that he's all digital camera now? I think he shot his last movie (the Laura Dern one, can't recall the title) that way.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2014)

Social Network is one of my favourite Fincher movies tbh. Still haven't seen Gone Girl yet though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Eno going to be smashed for FC. Good times ahead.



I talked about some pub stories at work and some of the fucking shit I've got from Muslim staff is unbelievable. Most of them are refusing to talk to me now. Muslims are cunts.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I talked about some pub stories at work and some of the fucking shit I've got from Muslim staff is unbelievable. Most of them are refusing to talk to me now. Muslims are cunts.



Sorry to hear about that man. :/

The only Muslims I've ever really interacted with are British children of immigrants, and so none of them have ever taking being haram really seriously even if they are teetotal themselves. Heard some bad stories from them about the more strict religous areas they came from though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Social Network is one of my favourite Fincher movies tbh. Still haven't seen Gone Girl yet though.



I'd probably say my favorite Fincher is Zodiac.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

Zodiac is really really good

it's become the hipster level choice for contrarians that don't wanna pick Fight Club

real fucking talk


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

Even a Fight Club lover like Para realizes that Zodiac is the best!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I talked about some pub stories at work and some of the fucking shit I've got from Muslim staff is unbelievable. Most of them are refusing to talk to me now. Muslims are cunts.



Muslim here  

Not all of us are tight jimmies. But a lot are, maybe most. Not gonna lie about that. 

Hell fuck am wearing a Santa Ammy Set


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

Hell yeah.  We should watch Watership Down and Phantom Tollbooth back-to-back.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> Muslim here
> 
> Not all of us are tight jimmies. But a lot are, maybe most. Not gonna lie about that.
> 
> Hell fuck am wearing a Santa Ammy Set



Enno is a Muslim as well ya know?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

Stunna better be at film club.  No excuses.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't seen Watership Down since I was like 11 and I really loved it. I'd like to see if it holds up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Man Twin Peaks, whose idea was for the killer to get caught so quickly? They ruined all the potential there.


Right? 



Han Solo said:


> Social Network is one of my favourite Fincher movies tbh.


Same.



Han Solo said:


> I haven't seen Watership Down since I was like 11 and I really loved it. I'd like to see if it holds up.


Oh, an animated movie this time? I'll see what I can do. 

Speaking of animation:

*The Book of Life*

It looked really pretty (especially the Land of the Remembered), but the comedy was lame and the story left quite a bit to be desired. Also, the soundtrack was hit and miss--with more of the latter than the former.

With that, I think I've seen all of the animated films I wanted to see this year...at least until I stumble across some gems that flew in under my radar.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

Never date a woman in her 30s. Not worth it.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 18, 2014)

Fincher made the Zodiac? How in the fuck did I not know that?! He's one of my favorite directors, and Zodiac one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with para though. I love fight club but it's too mainstream so people choose zodiac instead these days. Hipsters smh.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Never date a woman in her 30s. Not worth it.



go on, tell us more


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2014)

Well I am excited that this showed up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2014)

but...what if people's favorite _is_ Zodiac?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

shut up stunna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2014)

Parallax said:


> shut up stunna


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

Stunna just know not to talk back to cops  if they ever stop you.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna just know not to talk back to cops  if they ever stop you.



this is legit good advice

and that's the problem


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks, Enno.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

Fuck you Ennoea.  Dating a twenty year old is a miserable experience.  These girls have no life experiences.  It is boring as fuck to converse with them.  Thirty years on the other hand are great.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Well I am excited that this showed up.


I have my copy too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

So is ennoea.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you Ennoea.  Dating a twenty year old is a miserable experience.  These girls have no life experiences.  It is boring as fuck to converse with them.  Thirty years on the other hand are great.



Yeah but the baggage is insane. So much crazy and ridiculous behaviour.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

Eno

Rukia is old

why you falling for his trap


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

I can imagine it right now.  Making small talk.  Asking her for her thoughts about the Sony hack.  Asking her what she thinks of the whole Cuba thing.  Both questions being met with a blank stare.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

Parallax said:


> this is legit good advice
> 
> and that's the problem



It isn't a problem. The problem is when people _do_ talk back to police. How stupid are people?

I mean, if a cop comes up to you spitting on you and talking shit or whatever I could see talking back but when they are just asking you questions or doing routine shit what could you hope to gain by being an ass?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

i think you just associate with dumb people


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> It isn't a problem. The problem is when people _do_ talk back to police. How stupid are people?
> 
> I mean, if a cop comes up to you spitting on you and talking shit or whatever I could see talking back but when they are just asking you questions or doing routine shit what could you hope to gain by being an ass?



you do know it's not illegal to talk back right?  Also unless you are detained or you are witness in a crime you don't have to talk to the cops?  A lot of these things happen because cops engage people in an aggressive manner and initiate a lot of these problems


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2014)

girl im seeing is close to 30 and its great, i'll have a hard time going back to younger women tbh.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I must be the only one who wasn't impressed by Social Network. I just found it boring.



I thought so too
Would have given it a 7
Gone Girl is Fincher's best


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

That's my point man.  You just can't be someone like us and date a full time college student anymore.  They aren't on our level.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you do know it's not illegal to talk back right?  Also unless you are detained or you are witness in a crime you don't have to talk to the cops?



I am talking smart vs dumb, not legal vs illegal. You know cops have way more power than you, are more trusted than you and are more likely to avoid trouble than you. So why talk back? Your best way out is being polite and moving on. Even that may not work but why not go with your best option? You can literally only make the situation worse by being an ass.

So cool, you have a chance to tell your friends that you talked shit to a cop. You also have a chance of getting shot. I think I will continue being nice anytime I have a run in. 



> A lot of these things happen because cops engage people in an aggressive manner and initiate a lot of these problems



I think you have it backwards. At least in the publicized instances we have seen recently. It was the people being aggressive with cops that escalated the events into something way beyond where they ever should have gone.

That doesn't mean it is the case all of the time, but in the majority of instances it usually isn't the cop trying to escalate a situation.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2014)

The fact that you equate talking back to someone with being an ass is kinda telling.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

the fact that your argument is that the cops are in a position of power that is based on emotional whims of how they feel to treat you is justified is also part of the problem


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm with Cyphon, you guys are stupid


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2014)

you would be


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

Masterrace probably feels a black person talking back is aggressive behaviour.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

Taleran said:


> The fact that you equate talking back to someone with being an ass is kinda telling.



I think it is more the fact that the entire world associates talking back with being an ass. When you talk back to your parents you get punished, if you talk back at school you get punished. It is a common rule at least in America. Not sure how other countries operate. In America it is definitely considered rude and hardly ever a good idea. 



Parallax said:


> the fact that your argument is that the cops are in a position of power that is based on emotional whims of how they feel to treat you is justified is also part of the problem



What you said is not what I said but that doesn't really surprise me. You rarely ever understand the context or meaning of what I say or you are intentionally ignorant because you have a problem with me. 

Either way, you are wrong.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2014)

The police are not your parents...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

this is a waste of time


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> The police are not your parents...



oh shut up...


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

You right Para. Nobody is going to learn from these things anyway. We will probably have 10 more major stories next year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2014)

im only 25, aren't you and eno the same age as me?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm 22, I'm still young!

That was more directed at Slice though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I'm 22, I'm still young!
> 
> That was more directed at Slice though.



the power of youth


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2014)

Going to try and watch Under the Skin tonight.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2014)

All I was saying is that it is possible to disagree with someone without acting like a lunatic about it. I know that the internet has shown this to be difficult for most people but it is still a thing that can happen.

You can 'talk back' without being an ass about it, reasonable collected disagreements.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

Taleran said:


> All I was saying is that it is possible to disagree with someone without acting like a lunatic about it. I know that the internet has shown this to be difficult for most people but it is still a thing that can happen.
> 
> You can 'talk back' without being an ass about it, reasonable collected disagreements.



I agree. But what you are saying wouldn't ever be called "talking back" in the first place. 

So I suppose it is just a difference in how we view what "talking back" entails. 

Just to be clear I will try and give an example:


Mom: You need to clean your room right now.

Kid: No. You clean it.

*Talking back*


Mom: You need to clean your room right now.

Kid: Would you mind if I did it after I played for awhile?

*Reasonable discussion*


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I agree. But what you are saying wouldn't ever be called "talking back" in the first place.
> 
> So I suppose it is just a difference in how we view what "talking back" entails.
> 
> ...




The latter is still talking back lol. You would let your kid say that to you?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 18, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Going to try and watch Under the Skin tonight.



shit's about to get weird


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2014)

Watched *Fury*. Interstellar and Nightcrawler were full 

Good. Right amount of edge, though some scenes made me cringe. Good acting, good dialogue, okay story, but for some reason I don't think I am gonna remember much of the film. There's nothing to write home about, nothing is too special. Maybe cuz I watched too many of these? Possibly, but I love war movies so I dunno. I guess the biggest takeaway is the great music. But that's about it. There's a slim chance I'll watch it again, and hopefully I can get more from it the second time.

*8/10*



Han Solo said:


> Enno is a Muslim as well ya know?



Believe it or not. This makes more sense. 



Liverbird said:


> shit's about to get weird



This.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> The latter is still talking back lol. You would let your kid say that to you?



Would I let my kid ask me a reasonable question? Why not.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2014)

Just randomly popped in to say a woman in her late 20's and early 30's is prime time.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2014)

http://time.com/3639596/google-russian-stock-market/

USA USA USA USA


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

Detective said:


> Just randomly popped in to say a woman in her late 20's and early 30's is prime time.



Now you're just trying to provoke me


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2014)

*Under the Skin:* 8.4/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



As the title says, this film does a effective job at doing so. A strange movie by any means, but it's also an impressive one since it appears to be low-budget. I liked that it made me think. However, the plot drags until 'She' (what I'll go ahead and call ScarJo's character) is outside of her own controlled environment. I was a bit disappointed since the movie's opening was so effective. I also felt that the film could've been a bit shorter. Certain stuff could've been cut like the scene at the beach in my opinion since it never really added up to anything along with the slow scenes of her hunting and driving around. ScarJo is in top form here since she manages to play the character's coldness and detachment to the world around her until we see her to start to panic which is where ScarJo does her best in showing the creature's own frightfulness.

The cinematography is impressive especially whenever we enter the black room. Many haunting shots combined by with the vibrant and sinister theme created a very surreal but frightening environment.  The cinematography truly helps the film since it helps us see the world from the alien's eyes. Finally, the ending shot where we finally see what is under the skin will forever haunt me.

Good movie. Will take a couple of rewatches to get a stronger opinion on it though. Definitely one of the more intriguing films of 2014. 




Up next is Nightcrawler on my watch list.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2014)

The Hunting Scenes are the selling point doe


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> The Hunting Scenes are the selling point doe



They were pretty boring to me honestly. Especially the ones that didn't go anywhere. The scenes in the black room were the selling point for me.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2014)

The beach scene is unreal why would you ever want to lose that.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

The soundtrack was the best thing in the whole movie


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

*The Boxtrolls*

I have never been a fan of this art style and am still not. In fact, I find it mostly repulsive. That being said, I also find certain aspects of it refreshing when trying to get away from the cleaner look of the more mainstream animated movies. I thought the plot was interesting and the boxtrolls themselves are basically a less annoying version of the minions which makes them more likable. It took me a little while to get into any of the voice actors but all in all it was a solid cast. The movie offered a pretty good villain and the one song it threw into the mix was decent. Like Coraline, if I could get past my aversion to the art it would definitely get a higher rating.

3.5/5


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The soundtrack was the best thing in the whole movie



Agreed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2014)

*The Social Network* - *8/10*

I like Jesse Eisenberg, but I am demoralized to think this was his best movie. I know he can break out the same character trend. I think the best thing about the movie is the acting, the direction kinda confused at first since I am not entirely familiar with Mark Zuckerberg's story. The breakout performance here has to go to the guy that played the twins, especially when I realized he played them both. That's good stuff. The meeting with the Harvard president has to be my favorite scene.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm excited for Eisenberg's Lex Luthor. 

BTW, has anyone seen The Double?


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

^Just got it today


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2014)

That is on my catch up list.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2014)

I almost watched "The Double" today. I'll probably watch it after I catch "Ida", "Starred Up", and "The Homesman".


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

I am an Eisenberg fan but I watched the trailer awhile back and thought better of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2014)

My written review of the Hobbit 3 is up in sig! Failure to read= You get the Stunna treatment *unzips pants*.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2014)

Just watched, it's really good guys 9/10


----------



## Karasu (Dec 18, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> My written review of the Hobbit 3 is up in sig! Failure to read= You get the Stunna treatment *unzips pants*.



 ...why aren't you just posting it here.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2014)

That Colbert Report finale


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2014)

Meh, John Oliver's show is actually funny.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2014)

Nobody asked you


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2014)

It's not my fault you watch shitty shows


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2014)

*Nightcrawler:* 7.8/10

I'm probably going to rewatch Gone Girl tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 19, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> I'm excited for Eisenberg's Lex Luthor.
> 
> BTW, has anyone seen The Double?



I have. Eisenberg's best performance/movie yet imo. Easily an 8/10 movie, a 9/10 if you push it. 2013's top 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> That Colbert Report finale



Been watching the show for 6 years. Had many feels there.  

Gonna miss his character.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't like Colbert that much.  Stewart and Oliver are a lot better.


----------



## Grape (Dec 19, 2014)

Stewart and Colbert rely on too many gags.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 19, 2014)

*The Bourne Identity*

7/10

.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2014)

When's film club peoples? I am totally free tonight


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2014)

Only people who have seen Return of the Jedi can attend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2014)

This guy


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2014)

I just noticed on Amazon that Watership Down is coming out on Blu Ray in like a month.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2014)

yeah from Criterion Collection, it's exciting times.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2014)

Birdman today folks.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> When's film club peoples? I am totally free tonight



11 pm GMT. Convert your time:



Also just get Enno to add you to the PM's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> 11 pm GMT. Convert your time:
> 
> 
> 
> Also just get Enno to add you to the PM's.



Alright. Thanks man. 

Am not sure, but I think he did. Or he said he will.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2014)

*Short Peace*


Posessions

Great voice guy for the lead, enjoyable music and an intriguing atmosphere. Not much else to say. 

4/5


Combustible

Wasn’t feelin this one. Nothing about it really jumps out as being particularly good. Story was uninteresting even for how short these are.

2/5


Gambo 

Didn’t care for the art style of this one. The story was solid but the encounter between the ogre and Gambo could have been done better. Okay overall.

2.5/5


Farewell to Arms

This was pretty good. It was the longest (I think) so it had a little more time to develop and was pretty high energy the whole time. Something like this would be a bit better in a longer format so you could get to know each member of the team a bit better. As it was they all seemed exactly the same. Ending was a bit weird.

4/5


So we got 4 shorts which I rated individually above. As an overall experience I guess I would give it a 

*3/5*


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a really bad cold, I doubt I'll make it for FC tonight


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2014)

FC in 3 minutes
The Magician's Apprentice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2014)

*Watership Down - 8/10
*
Enjoyed it a lot. Characterization, animation, music, and blood.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 19, 2014)

BOUNDDDDDDD


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 19, 2014)

*Watership Down - 8/10*

One of the best childrens movies around, it definitely stands te test of time.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2014)

*Watership Down*

Good choice, Han. I'd been meaning to see this for the longest, so it was a good night to return to Film Club. Contrary to what you may think, I probably could have handled this if I'd seen it earlier in my life.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2014)

Watership Down:  8/10.

Really enjoyed it.  I feel terrible for Bigwig.  He had to do all of the heavy lifting.  He was almost strangled in a trap.  And then he had to fight against that vicious leader at the end.  (A leader so vicious that he attacked a wild dog when death was inevitable.  It was fucking hardcore!)  So yeah, poor Bigwig took a lot of lumps.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Watership Down:  8/10.
> 
> Really enjoyed it.  I feel terrible for Bigwig.  He had to do all of the heavy lifting.  He was almost strangled in a trap.  And then he had to fight against that vicious leader at the end.  (A leader so vicious that he attacked a wild dog when death was inevitable.  It was fucking hardcore!)  So yeah, poor Bigwig took a lot of lumps.



The general was a boss, layed down the law like no one else. Para rabbit's tripping scenes were perhaps my favourite part, the handdrawn animation was amazing at those parts. I'd really like to see the blu ray now actually.


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2014)

Attention everyone, I found a HD copy of '71 online today. Watching it right now. If anyone wants the link, here you go:

AlwaysNintendo - 8.5/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2014)

*Birdman:* 9.1/10

Might be the best film of the year. I'll have to rewatch a couple of others but this was glorious.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Never date a woman in her 30s. Not worth it.



Never date a woman, period. Not worth it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 19, 2014)

Women are great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2014)

Automata (2014): C+

I'm not going to lie, this is not really my kind of movie. I'm a fan of science fiction when it's used as a setting, but when it's done as the complete genre, I tend to get bored...and "Automata" often bored me. It has some good ideas and I liked the set up. The aesthetics at first were reminiscent of film noir and the practical effects are amazing. Antonio Banderes does good, although he oversold his emotional breakdown when he ate that candy bar. But the technical jargon often lost me and the slow pacing just wore me down. 

Nevertheless, it is a prime example of why practical effects> CGI. Both "Automata" and "I Robot" had similar robots, but this lower budgeted movie was more convincing AND the machines somehow managed to have more personality even though they aren't as expressive. But once again, this isn't my cup of tea. If you like these kinds of flicks, check "Automata" out.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

*The Equalizer*

Sin City without the crappy special effects.

8/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 20, 2014)

*Gone Girl*: 9/10 (2nd viewing)
Box cutter scene still gets me.


----------



## Slice (Dec 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Never date a woman, period. Not worth it.



Phrasing!


**


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2014)

*Archer season 1*

It grew on me more by the end. Could be funnier and the only characters I am sold on so far are both Archers. Still, enjoyed it enough.

_B_


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> Phrasing!
> 
> 
> **



Yeah, go and date a woman without period. Enno and Masterrace can offer tips.


*The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies*


Smaug's death is anti-climatic. Tolkien's problem, not PJ's.
The love triangle made me want to tear my hairs out and eat them.
Gandalf and Galadriel's affair confirmed. I'm sure it's platonic though. (wait, was Cate Blanchett having an orgasm just now?)
Did Thorin have mushrooms off-scene?
Legolas' ninja+wrestling moves....
Even a boy can kill two orcs single-handedly now? Oh, come on.
Tremors! One scene, gone!
Yay, plot device bighorn sheep sent from heaven
Somebody should have sent the eagles a reminder. They're always late.
PJ really doesn't know how to end a war. But then, neither does anyone.

6.7/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> Only thing I disliked about the Equalizer is the when they thought it was right to bring up the protagonists backstory, which was near the end. That totally disrupted the momentum and flow of the film. Or maybe I was just tired cuz I went to see the movie directly after a flight.



I like that scene. It didn't seem out of place to me because it wasn't shown visually, but was narrated through Robert as a means to show that Robert was having the upper hand.


----------



## Slice (Dec 20, 2014)

Watched a few episodes of Arrow season 2 today.
First appearance of Barry Allen. Felicty crushing hard on him is kinda cute.
The actor seems a bit young but i like the way he portraits him.



Yasha said:


> Yeah, go and date a woman without period. Enno and Masterrace can offer tips.



That... isnt even close to what i meant...


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Oopsie....


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2014)

fucking yasha


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2014)

I'd never date anyone under 20 Yasha


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2014)

*Seven Samurai*

I mean, it wasn't "A Bug's Life", but not bad all things considered.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I like that scene. It didn't seem out of place to me because it wasn't shown visually, but was narrated through Robert as a means to show that Robert was having the upper hand.



Then maybe I was just tired and wanted the movie to end prematurely 

I was like "just kill them all already "


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2014)

QPR, 3 more points.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2014)

The Hobbit really took a piss on Jackson's rep.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah. The Hobbit films should never have been made.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2014)

Jackson might have lost weight but his ego really blew up. Del Toronto should laugh that he escaped such a  shit series.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Jackson might have lost weight but his ego really blew up. Del *Toronto* should laugh that he escaped such a  shit series.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2014)

Detective said:


>


Autocorrect has a special place in hell


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

My favourite scenes of The Hobbit - Gandalf and Bilbo walking in the woods filled with Lupins, followed by Gandalf walking alone in the woods after parting with Bilbo. That scenery is to die for. Climax of the entire film for me. It reinforces my plan to apply for a working holiday in New Zealand.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> The Hobbit really took a piss on Jackson's rep.



You mean "The Lovely Bones" didn't?

Honestly, I thought "King Kong" was inferior to the majority of the Hobbit films as well. The problem with Jackson is that he wants to make his films bigger and bigger at the expense of pacing and story. "King Kong" and the later "Lord of the Rings" sequels were too long, "The Hobbit" tried to match it in epicness and it backfired and bloated the story.

"The Lovely Bones" focused on trippy afterlife sequences which weren't even in the book. I don't dislike any of these movies (except maybe "Lovely Bones"), but I think he needs to go back to making at least a few smaller films, just to remind us that he can.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Well said Martial, "bloated" is how I would describe it too. Any attempt to apply the same LotR formula on The Hobbit adaptation is doomed to fail. As Bilbo said to Gandalf in the beginning of FotR, it felt like "butter spread over too much bread". Too much filler - Azog, Tauriel, Legolas, Alfrid, Dol Guldur - added to pad the screentime just to make it into a trilogy. The banishing of Sauron was a travesty of epic proportion.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> That... isnt even close to what i meant...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't wasted a single minute of my life on the Hobbit.  Feels good.


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2014)

people still shitting on the Hobbit?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2014)

World.  I just beat Dragon Age Inquisition for the second time!


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2014)

King Kong was so bloated. PJ needs a swift to to the head.

Or get like Les Grosman on him.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

*The Woodsman*

Good camera work and really well-acted. Kevin Bacon nailed it in my opinion.

Check this out, Masterrace. It may not be cured, but it can be curbed. I see good in you.

It's basically a p*d*p**** apologist film.

PS: It's best watched together with Hard Candy.

8.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2014)

of course Warudo is defending The Hobbit movies


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, holiday season parking is a bitch. Drove in circle for 25 minutes, until this black guy took the spot I followed this lady that was leaving for. Then the car right behind her was leaving too, but another car was coming up and about to take that spot and I was like FUCK! But the black guy reversed and took that spot and allow me to secure my original spot and screwed over the car that was coming up.

That unexpected teamwork with a colored man


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't get why hobbit gets all the hate it does. I'm aware it doesn't live up to it's predecessor/lotr trilogy, but people are a bunch of whiny bitches. Way too butthurt over something understandable.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

What do you like about The Hobbit, Warudo?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I don't get why hobbit gets all the hate it does. I'm aware it doesn't live up to it's predecessor/lotr trilogy, but people are a bunch of whiny bitches. Way too butthurt over something understandable.


so people are whiny bitches for criticizing a film trilogy? lol

and I totally understand why people like them, but you can understand and still disagree.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I don't get why hobbit gets all the hate it does. I'm aware it doesn't live up to it's predecessor/lotr trilogy, but people are a bunch of whiny bitches. Way too butthurt over something understandable.



I think LotR fans are disgruntled because it tried to be what it's not, fell flat on its face and left a small stain on the LotR legacy since it was sold as its prequel.

Kind of like how Star Wars fans think the prequels should have never been made


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2014)

it gets all the hate cause they're bad films!


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 20, 2014)

I enjoyed The Lovely Bones. 

Probably going to try and watch Boyhood today.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2014)

stoona every movie gets criticized, but hobbit hate~ hitler hate


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

There are much worse films out there, Para. Movie 43 for example.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know where you've been hanging around, Liveburd; tons of movies get shat on more than The Hobbit trilogy. Like, no one even hates on it...they just say they're bad.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2014)

dat strawman


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't know where you've been hanging around, Liveburd; tons of movies get shat on more than The Hobbit trilogy. Like, no one even hates on it...they just say they're bad.



idk man, I've seen a lot of people giving it a lot more hate than it deserves. It's not a good movie, I get that.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2014)

Stunna, have they released a 3DS emulator yet that can run Pokemon X & Y?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2014)

I dunno, man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2014)

Naruto ending
Avatar ending
Colbert report ending (really the only one that matters here)
Lost a lot of great actors this year.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I dunno, man



Damn it, why are they taking so long in creating one!?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2014)

*Lilja 4-ever*

Depressing film. There is no happy ending here.

No one likes to be a prostitute or a beggar. It's easy to judge with a full stomach and a warm shelter.

Now I understand why some prostitutes wear such heavy/unsightly make-up. There is a part inside them who doesn't want to be chosen. I never thought about this before.

Great movie.

9/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2014)

*The Magnificent Seven*

Man, it's hard to look at this movie without comparing everything to "Seven Samurai"...the story and characters are so similar sans setting that it's hard not to, and in just about every respect, "Samurai" is superior. The movie has its own issues that are only accentuated by comparisons (pacing and characterization), but save for maybe the final act, this was a fun watch. Glad I saw it.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Well said Martial, "bloated" is how I would describe it too. Any attempt to apply the same LotR formula on The Hobbit adaptation is doomed to fail. As Bilbo said to Gandalf in the beginning of FotR, it felt like "butter spread over too much bread". Too much filler - Azog, Tauriel, Legolas, Alfrid, Dol Guldur -* added to pad the screentime just to make it into a trilogy*. The banishing of Sauron was a travesty of epic proportion.



Ironic given how much time they spend beating up greed (Thrain driven mad, Thorin for awhile as well, the Master of Laketown dying for it, Alfrid...crossdressing for it, Thranduil willing to go to war) they should stretch it so far.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

I really want to go see The Hobbit but I don't feel like dedicating 2 and a half hours to a movie. I don't think I will ever finish LotR(3rd book or 3rd movie). I might just look up how it ends. 

I think I will read The Hobbit too.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 21, 2014)

In all honesty I think you'll be far better off.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-dbqK___rKw[/YOUTUBE]

This never fails to make me lol


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 21, 2014)

Honestly I feel the same way Cyphon. Normally when a series or trilogy is coming to a close, I'm pretty hyped but the Hobbit just never got me invested I guess. I might just catch it on DVD though.

*Boyhood:* 8/10
Good, but definitely not the best movie of the year Barack Obama. There's better coming-of-age movies too IMO that didn't have to go through the lengthy process of filming for twelve years to tell a better story. Still, the feat is no doubt impressive and Boyhood earns a lot of points just off that.

Plus, any movie that uses a Soulja Boy song gets points.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2014)

> I don't get why hobbit gets all the hate it does. I'm aware it doesn't live up to it's predecessor/lotr trilogy, but people are a bunch of whiny bitches. Way too butthurt over something understandable.



I liked the Hobbit films, even the third. But there is a lot about them that is worth criticizing. I suspect that money was the primary motivator behind a lot of the decisions to pad it out, but whatever. Smaug's death being in the beginning of 3 was certainly just so they can whore the dragon out in the marketing campaign. Seriously, based on the posters, teasers and other media gimmicks, you'd think Smaug would be the main draw...for the 10 minutes he's in it.

The Expendables 3: C

UGH, this makes "The Hobbit" movies look wonderfully paced. I love how it introduces Wesley Snipes and does the generation gap dynamic where he treats the newer expendables like children, only to have them all leave while actually children take over the roles of the Expendables...creating a double generation gap? Very awkwardly paced. I started dozing off during the finale.

Yet the sad thing is that there is a lot of good stuff when it comes to the actual expendables. I likes Snipes, Gibson, Banderes and the remaining crew. They have such good dialogue, fun banter and even get the opportunity to act. The younger cast is just so bland in comparison. Also, the PG-13 rating was stupid. You'd think they'd learn from the backlash when it looked like Expendables 2 was going to be PG-13. STOP TRYING TO APPEAL TO A YOUNGER CROWD! Or if you do, bring in relevant action stars who appeal to the demographic, like the Rock, Vin Deasil, Chris Pine or Chris Evans. Don't pick the fucker whose claim to fame is being the worst part in the awful "Legend of Hercules" and a bit role in "Twilight". God damn it, this movie makes me so angry even though I really like the parts that are good. Maybe that makes it worse. I see a much better movie within this bad movie.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> This never fails to make me lol



If that never fails to make you laugh than you probably think Tyler Perry is a comedic genius.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stunna, have they released a 3DS emulator yet that can run Pokemon X & Y?





Stunna said:


> I dunno, man




Just buy a 3DS. (or the New 3DS when it gets released). I know for a fact Stunna's gonna love Bravely Default.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2014)

The reason Hobbit gets hate:

1: Having to live up to LOTR
2: It's shit
3: It's really boring
4: Poorly made films
5: We're still having to endure the hype because there's three of them

Noone will care next year.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2014)

I saw this guy the other day wearing baggy jeans like it's 2001 with a fedora


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2014)

Wherever i listen everyone seems to at least dislike the Hobbit movies.
And still they continue to make money like crazy.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 21, 2014)

That is because you are listening to a very specific and very tiny % of people.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> Wherever i listen everyone seems to at least dislike the Hobbit movies.
> And still they continue to make money like crazy.



They're kids films. In this era trash like Alice and Maleficent have made like a billion. Hobbit had inflated 3d prices and the lingering Lotr hype attached to it as well. Families will go watch it. Esp during holiday time. But if the films were actually worth watching then I bet they'd make double what they have.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I really want to go see The Hobbit but I don't feel like dedicating 2 and a half hours to a movie. I don't think I will ever finish LotR(3rd book or 3rd movie). I might just look up how it ends.
> 
> I think I will read The Hobbit too.



 I think it's no way surprising that reading books hurts your brain.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2014)

Bout to get mcblazed and watch Tusk.

Any good?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I think it's no way surprising that reading books hurts your brain.



They are just boring as fuck. The only thing difficult about them is the lack of anything interesting to keep you wanting to read more (talking LotR here, not actual good  books). 

Of course it comes as no surprise that you would equate something being shit to being difficult. Typical stupidity from people on this forum


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2014)

I also thought the LotR books were pretty boring. But i am not a big fantasy fan in general.

You'd still be better off just reading the Hobbit. If you are a fast reader you can probably finish it in the time it takes to watch one of the movies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

Never seen a LotR movie nor read a single book. And that's not going to change anytime soon. 

Anyways, watching Gone Girl tonight


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> I also thought the LotR books were pretty boring. But i am not a big fantasy fan in general.



Fantasy is my genre of choice. I never really thought about it but now that I do I would think fantasy and comics would sort of go hand and hand. What do you typically like to read?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2014)

the lotr books are kinda wack, the hobbit was good.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

I think LotR is the first time I have ever liked a movie over a book.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't care for the Lotr books either. The characters are all so bland and have no human touch to them. I really enjoyed the hobbit book though.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2014)

The only Tolkien's book I love is Silmarillion. It's about the genesis of the lotr universe. The main antagonist is Morgoth who is the master of Sauron's and he commands an army of Balrogs (the creature Gandalf fought in Moria) and dragons.


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Fantasy is my genre of choice. I never really thought about it but now that I do I would think fantasy and comics would sort of go hand and hand. What do you typically like to read?



I'm just not a fan of the cookie cutter world with elves and dwarves and humans going around doing stuff. Especially since there are so damn many authors that just play it safe and do nothing different to the rest.

When i was younger i loved horror. But in general my favorite genre is science fiction and science-fantasy.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> The only Tolkien's book I love is Silmarillion. It's about the genesis of the lotr universe. The main antagonist is Morgoth who is the master of Sauron's and he commands an army of Balrogs (the creature Gandalf fought in Moria) and dragons.




Seriously?

That sounds fuckin awesome.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> I'm just not a fan of the cookie cutter world with elves and dwarves and humans going around doing stuff. Especially since there are so damn many authors that just play it safe and do nothing different to the rest.



You are mainly talking high fantasy....Or at least I believe that is the label for that. There is so much more out there and some really good reads. IIRC you are reading Dresden Files right? So you already have an idea of how much different urban fantasy is from that.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Grape said:


> Seriously?
> 
> That sounds fuckin awesome.



Yeah, it started with the Creation and most of the story is set in the First Age (LotR is set in Third Age) when god-like beings more powerful than Sauron roamed the world.


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> You are mainly talking high fantasy....Or at least I believe that is the label for that. There is so much more out there and some really good reads. IIRC you are reading Dresden Files right? So you already have an idea of how much different urban fantasy is from that.



Yeah high fantasy labels it best.
Another series i greatly enjoyed is Discworld because it makes fun of everything i dislike in the genre. Haven't read the last 4 or 5 books. Ever since Pratchett suffers from Alzheimers the quality went way down.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> Yeah high fantasy labels it best.
> Another series i greatly enjoyed is Discworld because it makes fun of everything i dislike in the genre. Haven't read the last 4 or 5 books. Ever since Pratchett suffers from Alzheimers the quality went way down.



You ever read The Lies of Locke Lamora?


----------



## teddy (Dec 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> The only Tolkien's book I love is Silmarillion. It's about the genesis of the lotr universe. The main antagonist is Morgoth who is the master of Sauron's and he commands an army of Balrogs (the creature Gandalf fought in Moria) and dragons.



I'd say it's the best book of the lotr lot. the rest verged on boring me into a coma


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> You ever read The Lies of Locke Lamora?



No, never heard of it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> No, never heard of it.



It's good. It's basically a series about a group of chivalrous thieves called the Gentlemen Bastards. 3 novels out so far, all good. It's a fantasy genre, with a renaissance era setting.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's good. It's basically a series about a group of chivalrous thieves called the Gentlemen Bastards. 3 novels out so far, all good. It's a fantasy genre, with a renaissance era setting.



Undersold.

It is great. Definitely one of the better ongoing series in the fantasy genre. Only issue is the author suffers from bad depression or some such and takes breaks from working or whatever.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

Missed the NFL games today.  Casino Royale was on.  And even though I own the Blu Ray... it is still hard to change the channel.

Sounds like we are officially eliminated.  Oh well.  At least Vault went down too.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> At least Vault went down too.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

First we beat on Paras team and now we beat on Rukias team. Anyone else got teams we can shit on?


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Packers


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2014)

ayyyyyy fuck you guys


----------



## teddy (Dec 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> Packers



You for the packers?


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

ted. said:


> You for the packers?



Yep. Been a fan since the Reggie White/Favre era.


----------



## teddy (Dec 21, 2014)

Wish rodgers was our qb


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

*The Homesman*

A mostly meandering film that could have been a really interesting character study if only it'd kept its focus on the right characters.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Holy shit, just discovered this GOAT remastered version of the original main theme today:

[YOUTUBE]qb-9ycdg2_0[/YOUTUBE]

Hit me right in the feels

Dat Passionate Flute


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

Detective, "Focus" trailer drops tomorrow. 

EDIT: dat theme


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2014)

Cyphon talking shit like they are going to make it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

I am starting to see a lot of ads for the next great American propaganda film, American Sniper.  And you know what, it might end up being pretty good.  But I am having a hard time buying Bradley Cooper as a serious actor.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> .


Naruto needs a reboot.  Disgraceful how the last 5 years went.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

/rukia**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I am starting to see a lot of ads for the next great American propaganda film, American Sniper.  And you know what, it might end up being pretty good.  But I am having a hard time buying Bradley Cooper as a serious actor.



Rukia mad as fuck the Airforce wasn't as badass.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Detective, "Focus" trailer drops tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: dat theme



I dunno man, I think Will Smith is played out. He's washed up. 



Rukia said:


> I am starting to see a lot of ads for the next great American propaganda film, American Sniper.  And you know what, it might end up being pretty good.  But I am having a hard time buying Bradley Cooper as a serious actor.



Dat Eastwood, doe. 



Stunna said:


> /rukia**



Dat Rukie, doe.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

I might have to check out the last season of Korra.  I'm really surprised Korra didn't end with the typical woman finds love, her life is complete cliche.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

I reserve the right to change my mind.  I can easily imagine an OVA with a reluctant house mom Korra forced to return to action to save the world.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

BTW:

[YOUTUBE]Ei7r95k5d_Q[/YOUTUBE]

DAY 1

DAY FUCKING 1 MOTHERFUCKERS

ALL IN



*P.S:* Check out the manga. It's amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

That looks like Ben-To.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 21, 2014)

I just watched Interstellar (about time). spoiler warning


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked it, except other than the aesthetics the plot really started to get fucked up (but cool), and some things made no bloody sense. First of, if 'They' are us, implying 'They' are the human race of the future from which we needed to save -- that's a time paradox. For us to save them we need to do all the shit they did in the movie, yet it means humanity survived up until that point from which they needed to be saved -- if 'They' existed in the present as was said in the movie. That can't happen, as we needed to save them in order for them to survive! ugh.

EDIT: UNLESS when matthew's character (dont even remember his name, fuck) was in that 5th dimension shit constructed by 'They', he really did have that 'complete control' expressed in that dimension from the 'They' were selected from different universes. One of which one of the universes they actually survived without help. But shit, in the movie the only option to survive was to chose from those 3 planets, so another paradox. Fucking hell, I dont know.

Anyway, I feel that the ending was too much into the love thing. I feel that the pinnacle of the father/daughter rememberence was for anne hathaway's character to just look at the watch and know what her father has done to love her in the end, not to include that weird 5th dimension shit watching over her. Only fucks up the plot. Also, yes the daughter being the real protagonist was fine, but the son was completely forgotten as another lose end not tied. I wanted to know what happened to him! :G. And the daughters love speech was so fucking cheesy, like really... just no. Tars and Cars were the best characters though. Still liked it. 7/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Detective is into ecchi manga.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

I haven't seen Interstellar yet.  But I have a complaint.  Anne Hathaway.  Grow your hair out.  It has looked bad since Les Miserables.  Get it back to looking the way that it used to!


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 21, 2014)

hahaha I noticed that too.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2014)

idgaf if i'm late
[YOUTUBE]_wYtG7aQTHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

No one respects Spielberg.  It is kinda sad.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2014)

The World said:


> and boy did they really overinflate Quentin and make him go HAM with that rap



Because he was played by an actual rapper


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 21, 2014)

*Annie:* 2.5/10
Might have found the worst movie of 2014.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Cyphon talking shit like they are going to make it



We already clinched my dude.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

*Annie*

might have found the best movie of 2014


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

You lyin Stunna.


Yo Para, did you see they are flexin Bengals/Steelers to Sunday night? Gonna be sweet man.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, I like it


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> That looks like Ben-To.



  

Yeah, it takes the seriousness about food to a whole new level just like Ben-To.



Yasha said:


> Detective is into ecchi manga.



This manga is all about the GOAT BOAT foodgasms.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

The main character of Ben-To was constantly getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> You lyin Stunna.


nah bruh--this movie was right up my alley. I like my inner city youth nice and pristine like a Disney Channel original movie--unimposing to Suburban white women


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> nah bruh--this movie was right up my alley. I like my inner city youth nice and pristine like a Disney Channel original movie--unimposing to Suburban white women





The movie looks so bad. Though the little girl looks like she would be charming.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

Little kids are usually annoying in movies.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

It had its charming moments...but yeah it was pretty bad.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2014)

Wasting your parents money for that shit?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd think you'd be first in line to see a movie about little girls, Masterscout


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The main character of Ben-To was constantly getting his ass kicked.



He got better, though. The MC of the above mentioned cooking battle manga is already strong as fuck, but people underestimate the shit out of him.

Their mistake


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

Masterpiece is as bad as that guy from 7th Heaven.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd think you'd be first in line to see a movie about little girls, Masterscout



OH SHIT


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Little kids are usually annoying in movies.



I agree 110% but you get a rare few that pull it off. What was the movie about Louisiana or whatever with the little black girl? She was awesome.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd think you'd be first in line to see a movie about little girls, Masterscout


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

Detective.  Anything good starting up in January?  Obviously we will want to tune in to see Slaine.  What else?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2014)

I forgot Stunna is on that " only when I'm married!" Schtick.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Anything good starting up in January?  Obviously we will want to tune in to see Slaine.  What else?



We were spoiled last year with the magnificence of True Detective. Unfortunately, it's a pretty shitty line-up both for anime and television series in January 2015, dude.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I forgot Stunna is on that " only when I'm married!" Schtick.


that actually didn't have anything to do with the concept of waiting until marriage


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Stunna, I noticed your western music addition to your set. If you really want the GOAT BOAT western film music, listen to the following:

[YOUTUBE]nOr0na6mKJQ[/YOUTUBE]

Sooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

It's a bloody classic 

one time we were playing this school in football and they played Ecstasy of Gold for warmup music...I'd never been so hyped before 

I mean, we got our asses kicked...but still.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

I played that track while driving through the desert of Arizona once a couple years back, while the sun was setting.

Felt good man.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's a bloody classic
> 
> one time we were playing this school in football and they played Ecstasy of Gold for warmup music...I'd never been so hyped before
> 
> I mean, we got our asses kicked...but still.



A man, even a beaten man, can rest in peace knowing he gave it his all, because of the serenity of Ecstasy of Gold.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2014)

Ennio Morricone is GOAT, man. Maybe my favorite film composer. At least one of them.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

And while the film was shit, these two tracks from Cowboys & Aliens are top tier:

[YOUTUBE]ny7GJOqoxLY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nxSJbKTGsGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2014)

We got prime Wilde in Cowboys and Aliens.  She looked great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok. Watching Gone Girl.....NOW


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> We got prime Wilde in Cowboys and Aliens.  She looked great.



What's amazing is that she is still in her Prime, and it's been enhanced after becoming a mother, too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

Eva Green still in the middle of that 25 year prime run.


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Eva Green still in the middle of that 25 year prime run.



True dat


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

Good lord is this Fate Stay Night on another level.  It is getting easier and easier to pretend that the first adaptation does not exist.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

It was easy in the first place


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

You caught up?  

I'm going to have to buy the box set this time.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2014)

*Annie (1982)*

Man. I really wanted to prefer the newer one just to beef with people too.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Good lord is this Fate Stay Night on another level.  It is getting easier and easier to pretend that the first adaptation does not exist.



I don't know much about this story/series whatever, so help me out.

The last thing that was out we all watched was called Fate Zero correct? And now this FSN is a remake of the FSN that was out awhile ago right? Because I think I watched that first FSN but I would be interested in seeing the remake. 

So am I right on this and where are you guys watching it?


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I don't know much about this story/series whatever, so help me out.
> 
> The last thing that was out we all watched was called Fate Zero correct? And now this FSN is a remake of the FSN that was out awhile ago right? Because I think I watched that first FSN but I would be interested in seeing the remake.
> 
> So am I right on this and where are you guys watching it?



Yes.

There was a Fate/Stay Night anime years back that i don't think anybody liked (personally i never saw it)
Then they made Zero (the prequel).
The same studio that made Zero now is adapting F/SN again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 22, 2014)

*Only Lovers Left Alive:* 7.6/10
+The cinematography. 
+Brilliant cast. Hiddleston, Swinton, and Mia Wasikowska all have great performances.
+Good soundtrack.
-Awkward pacing
-The story struggles to actually come up with a purpose so it kind of just treads along. Enjoyable, but it lacks substance basically.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I am starting to see a lot of ads for the next great American propaganda film, American Sniper.  And you know what, it might end up being pretty good.  But I am having a hard time buying Bradley Cooper as a serious actor.



Oh he's trying so hard. In the future I bet they'll inflate him as the next Sean Penn but we'll know the truth. He was the dude from hangover and other shitty films.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

So best soundtrack of the year guys??

The Guest had a decent one
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlhhZIVhGw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2014)

I stopped watching FSN. I should probably marathon the ones I've missed.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Masterrace making hipster comments. Para would be proud


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Blue Ruin

The release of his parent's murderer, leads a man to commit an act of revenge which will lead to ruin for all.

Nicely shot film and decently paced. The film is apt at keeping the events grounded yet unpredictable, which works in its favour, esp during the final confrontation. But there's too much lacking in it for my tastes, the characters esp being nothing more than stand-ins, and the film fizzles in to a by the numbers American revenge drama too early on to leave a lasting impression. 

B-


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2014)

The Guest, How to Train Your Dragon 2, Under the Skin, Gone Girl, and Interstellar come to mind. :byakuya






Oh, and Annie of course.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

The Double

A pleasant surprise if there ever was. Terry Gilliam meets Satoshi Kon in this Kafka-esque nightmare about identity, solitude and the desperation for someone to acknowledge us. You could argue that this film is based on a narrative that is very skewed to a teenage state of mind but I can see the horror in this film. It's a great film really. A young and more hipster Kieslowski film if you wish.

B+


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone watching *Marco Polo* on Netflix?

Just finished first episode. Shit seems pretty good.

Asian ass and titties poppin every where.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2014)

Enno liking hipster films over big blockbusters surprise surprise

para -2.0


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

Take you basic ass having taste elsewhere Warudo


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2014)

The Double is top 5 movie of the year


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

All of the reviews have been pretty negative Grape.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

People are only now discovering The Double?  I watched that shit at the 2013 Toronto Film Festival.  You guys need to get on my level!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Babadook

Being a single mother to an asshole of a child really is scarier than any creature under the bed. This film is pretty much the Aussie Shining. It's not as good as the reviews would make you believe but it had its upsides. The performances for one being fairly good. So many bloody metaphors in this film though. 

B-


----------



## Garfield (Dec 22, 2014)

Started watching Flash the TV version. Looks so hastily made though, I'm not even complaining about the physics or science in it because I shut my mind for those things, but even the dialogue is just too noob like. It's not at all organic. Will continue for some more episodes, but might quit if it gets too boring.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

The World said:


> Enno liking hipster films over big blockbusters surprise surprise
> 
> para -2.0



I like good films. Whether they are blockbusters or homemovies made by the Kardashians. Fuck ya brah.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Babadook
> 
> Being a single mother to an asshole of a child really is scarier than any creature under the bed. This film is pretty much the Aussie Shining. It's not as good as the reviews would make you believe but it had its upsides. The performances for one being fairly good. So many bloody metaphors in this film though.
> 
> B-


Hope you sent auntie a sms saying "sorry"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

adee said:


> Hope you sent auntie a sms saying "sorry"



Auntie's daughter was asking for a pounding

You can't talk shit about someone's dad and not get beat down.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Auntie's daughter was asking for a pounding
> 
> You can't talk shit about someone's dad and not get beat down.


By auntie I meant your mum, so you can imagine the look on my face when I read your reply


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

Ennoea,  what was your Watership Down rating?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

I think I might rewatch Boogie Nights today, not sure


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

What are you talking about adee

I was a loveable child

Watership down was good. Very adult for a kids film. The themes esp aren't something kids would understand but really Big Wig was mvp. And the general bunny was an alpha bad ass. A d the para bunny high on drug scenes had some fantastic animation.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

I was a delight as a child. Fuck you adee


----------



## Garfield (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't lie enno, you were the kid in the home alone, except even with family around


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> All of the reviews have been pretty negative Grape.



they're just jealous of naked Asians.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 22, 2014)

I was an easy child, I mostly just played in the local parks and read. My brother on ther otherhand...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

adee said:


> Don't lie enno, you were the kid in the home alone, except even with family around



That white family is nothing. Asian uncle and aunties are way worse than that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

Surprised Para hasn't seen the guest yet.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I think I might rewatch Boogie Nights today, not sure



Boogie Nights is really good.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

yes I did

you even commented on it

Rukia pls


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Para is too busy for films. He has his meets about Proust at his local Starbucks.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

I watched Boogie Nights when i was a wee lad and fast forwarded through it and only saw the titties. I really should watch it again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Para is too busy for films. He has his meets about Proust at his local Starbucks.


that's a shame.  I was looking forward to his review.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Para would really like the sound track.


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> People are only now discovering The Double?  I watched that shit at the 2013 Toronto Film Festival.  You guys need to get on my level!



I've known about it since last year, but it was limited as fuck as far as watchability. You're not special you fucking nerd.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> What are you talking about adee
> 
> I was a loveable child
> 
> Watership down was good. Very adult for a kids film. The themes esp aren't something kids would understand but really Big Wig was mvp. And the general bunny was an alpha bad ass. A d the para bunny high on drug scenes had some fantastic animation.


i'm surprised Big Wig bounced back from that snare.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Garfield (Dec 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> That white family is nothing. Asian uncle and aunties are way worse than that shit.


real talk though, at least we hide our insults behind veiled compliments really well.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 22, 2014)

How did she not get that?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Asian auntie: Oh your son got in to Cambridge??? Well my son got in to Oxford and goes there flying on the back of a fucking dragon so fuck your son bitch.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

lol wat


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2014)

lol Liveburd; dat casting couch


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> lol wat



Ain't gonna lie, pretty much all my Asian aunties are kinda like that. Even worse with my second cousins who basically all work in civil service or investment banking, leading to some dumbass family debate about who has been to Hong Kong or Singapore more this year or some shit.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 22, 2014)

Rofl if that actually was anonymous. I mean it didn't go well when they went after Mexican cartels last time, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2014)

Stop being around your family. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2014)

*Gone Girl* - *9/10*


*Spoiler*: _Obvious Spoilers_ 



The wife killed it(no pun intended). She's the best thing about the movie. I mean yeah, the story was nice and the other characters were entertaining, but she certainly stole the show. She drove my emotions a lot of times throughout the movie. I hated her, loved here, empathized, sympathized, and I ultimately understood why Nick decided to stay with her regardless of the baby. Though it's kinda weak how she claimed that adults face consequences and she got scot-free. Way to build up an exciting climax only to finish flat. 

Movie was hyped to be a lot of things, but one thing I didn't expect it to be is that the scenes were fun to watch. Good stuff all around, I'll totally give it a second and third watch.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

Watched the new Focus trailer.  Just not feeling it.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 22, 2014)

Focus is only made for milking purposes


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

> "We have no new information regarding North Korea today," White House National Security Council spokeswoman Bernadette Meehan told Bloomberg. "If in fact North Korea’s Internet has gone down, we’d refer you to that government for comment."


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Hollywood being scared of North Korea is so pathetic.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2014)

Luc stopped posting again?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

He's been on a self imposed ban for a few weeks already, he'll be back at some point.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2014)

You mean taking a break?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

yeah, essentially


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2014)

Also can you return the old Star Wars thread title back

Master e-thug Rindaman the ghetto OG is trying to take pot shots


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Hollywood being scared of North Korea is so pathetic.



Wow you're so edgy! What thought provoking opinions!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Wow you're so edgy! What thought provoking opinions!



Why are you so mad


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Why are you so mad



He's been mad a lot recently...


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2014)

Para, did you get my post?


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2014)

You know, it's amazing that all the regulars in here have seen The Guest.

Except Para. I can't believe he didn't want to see it because we all did, and thus felt it was mainstream hype. Thats p terrible of him.


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Why are you so mad





Han Solo said:


> He's been mad a lot recently...



Puberty


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2014)

I can't believe Stunna was so hyped up about Focus. He has such terrible taste in film


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 22, 2014)

[youtube]QZe777oON8w[/youtube]

Now I know I posted the gif version of this earlier, but the video is way ridiculously hilarious. I LOVE how the dude in the stage crew loses it, I find his laugh extremely contagious


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 22, 2014)

Focus looks decent. I'd probably go see it more so for Margot than Will though.

At least he's not making movies with that little parasite Jaden anymore.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 22, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> [youtube]QZe777oON8w[/youtube]
> 
> Now I know I posted the gif version of this earlier, but the video is way ridiculously hilarious. I LOVE how the dude in the stage crew loses it, I find his laugh extremely contagious



She didn't even finish her sentence and he was already shooting her a look  took years for her to catch up. Jeeze.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 22, 2014)

Bengals trashing the ponies, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2014)

The Ponies are awful.  Peyton should just announce his retirement now.  Maybe it will motivate his teammates to win for him?  Worked for Ray Lewis.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

You can't talk shit if you aren't even making the post season

not a good look


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 22, 2014)

*The Guest*

Pretty cool flick. The main dude pulled off creepy pretty well but I had hoped for a much less obvious story. I entertained the possibility that the trailer was misleading but nope, no games played here. I am torn about the soundtrack. On it's own the soundtrack was full of great choices that really added atmosphere at times, but other times it felt very overproduced and made for some weird transitions. I guess over the top would be a good way to describe it. Overall it was entertaining.

3.5/5


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2014)

Detective still acting like he wasn't promoting "Focus" like his name is attached to it


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2014)

*Snowpiercer:* 6/10


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2014)

That airport wifi was shit


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

*Django Unchained*

I like the way you die, boy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Django Unchained*
> 
> I like the way you die, boy.



One of my favorites.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2014)

*Christmas with the Kranks* - the fuck/10

So the Christmas movie selection on Netlix, like the rest of their movie selection, is pretty limited. Once you've watched Bad Santa, Love Actually, and White Christmas you've pretty much hit the limit on quality films and go straight into pure crap.

But my tolerance for crap is higher around Christmastime for Christmas movies (If I can willingly watch  every year, I can handle just about anything). So I decided to take a chance on Christmas with the Kranks. The title sounded vaguely familiar and Tim Allen was in it so why not.

This movie was a fucking abomination. Every rich white cunt in this neighborhood should've been fucking nuked into New Years. The daughter deserved to choke on a candy cane. This movie filled me with so much rage, my heart shrunk three sizes. I actually blacked out at one point and when I regained consciousness my apartment was littered with dead fairies and my hands were covered in glitter and gizzards. I kept watching this turd, waiting for the moment when it would finally be funny or the main characters would finally stand up for themselves but (spoiler alert) that never happens.

What a pile of yuletide garbage, with a shitty moral on top. Don't make my mistake if you're looking for shit to watch on Netflix. I feel sick.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> *Snowpiercer:* 6/10



Too generous, BB. That film was unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

people in my Spanish class in HS loved that movie, Jena


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Too generous, BB. That film was unbelievably stupid.



Yeah I can't believe people tried to say it was good.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> people in my Spanish class in HS loved that movie, Jena



Dear god, why?

I can understanding liking shitty christmas movies even though you know they're bad, but this movie is just...absolutely joyless. It's not even that the writing is bad (which it is) or that it's unfunny (which it is) but the message is just...heartless. Christmas is about appearances, basically, and bending to the will of every needy asshole in your life because they can't tolerate anything other than what they know. Literally: conform or die. WOW YEAH THAT REALLY GETS ME IN THE CHRISTMAS SPIRIT

At least most shit christmas movies have the decency to throw in some cheesy message about how christmas is about being with your loved ones or whatever. Watching this movie is like getting groped by a mall santa.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

Snowpiercer _was_ good


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2014)

Snowpiercer was meh. It had potential early on but than just lost itself to over the top weirdness.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2014)

I hate christmas movies that show at the end that santa is real. Oh look I saw someone in a red outfit on my roof and heard jingle bells!! That's the dude next door robbing your ass you fucking twat. Fuck you.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2014)

Snowpiercer was good

not surprising the people with bad taste rate it so low


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2014)

It has a good scene.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2014)

smh warudo smh stunna


*Rurouni Kenshin: Kyoto Inferno*

6/10


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Snowpiercer was meh. It had potential early on but than just lost itself to over the top weirdness.



That was the best part


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2014)

Snowpiercer was terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

I liked Snowpiercer.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 23, 2014)

Snowpiercer was good.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 23, 2014)

Christmas movies do indeed suck balls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

Nightmare Before Christmas is probably the best Christmas movie I've seen.

EDIT: maybe I'll watch it again tonight.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

Man, that doesn't speak kindly for Christmas movies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Don't forget Die Hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Don't forget Die Hard.



That counts? Then yeah, I agree.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Spending Christmas with Hans Gruber is a delight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

Should be an inspiration for a shonen villain


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Take this deal guys.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Spending Christmas with Hans Gruber is a delight.



My family always watches Die Hard and Gremlins on Christmas.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2014)

I love Gremlins. I especially like that it's become a Christmas movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

I've never seen "Gremlins 2"...I might rectify that today.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

that's not the best idea


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd a feeling someone was gonna say that.


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2014)

Christmas Vacation will always be the greatest Christmas movie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

What about Catch Me If You Can? Does it count as a Christmas movie? Since Carl and Frank usually talk/interact during Christmas


----------



## Karasu (Dec 23, 2014)

Snowpiercer  That shit got lame fast and stayed that way. Joon-ho BONG was high when he made this. 

You know that polar bear ate them too.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Spending Christmas with Hans Gruber is a delight.



Truly the greatest Christmas film of all time. 

Alright people, I am taking off for the Airport.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Karasu (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh  here we go



> *Sony Will Release 'The Interview' In Theaters And VOD Starting On Christmas Day*
> 
> It looks like Sony will have some Christmas presents under the tree this year for audiences after all. With the increasing calls for the studio to stand up and release Seth Rogen and James Franco's "The Interview" — including most recently from the PEN American Center — it looks like Sony is ready to allow theaters who want to show the movie, to do so. After hackers threatened violence if the film was released, theater chains big and small —  Regal, AMC, Cinemark, Bow Tie, Arclight, and Canada's major chain Cineplex among them — refused to screen "The Interview," leading to Sony pulling the movie from release. But there has been a steady tide of independent cinemas saying they'll show the movie (the Art House Convergence issued their own statement/petition in support of Sony yesterday) and now it looks like the choice will be there.
> 
> Sony is expected to announced today that "The Interview" will be released theatrically and on VOD on Thursday, the previously scheduled release date for the film. And the word seems to be circulating fast. A handful of theaters in Texas and Georgia have confirmed they will be screening the film, including the famed Alamo Drafthouse. Here's what owner Tim League tweeted earlier:



Link


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Gremlins will probably be remade at some point.


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2014)

If The Interview completely bombs after all this bullshit, I will be so happy.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

Move to Best Korea then


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Move to Best Korea then



Oh, I've tried, but the paperwork was insane.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 23, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Christmas movies do indeed suck balls.



They new ones does but some of the old movies are fucking hilarious. Still suck plot-wise I guess



Grape said:


> If The Interview completely bombs after all this bullshit, I will be so happy.



I hope it does.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2014)

gone girl - 8.5/10

great movie if a little overhyped by you fucks 

what a twisted ending I love it 

stunna rosamund pike


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 23, 2014)

All the drama surrounding the movie will probably end up helping it if anything.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2014)

I would definitely put money on extra success for The Interview. People will go for various reasons after this such as general interest, supporting freedom in America, fighting terrorism, a "fuck you" to hackers or whatever else you can think of.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

Dat Rosamund Pike


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

she's scurry


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Bitch is crazy.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

*Will Penny*

Apparently this was Charlton Heston's favorite film that he was a part of, and I can see why. Great performances and chemistry between Heston and Joan Hackett made for such a somber and grounded Western.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2014)

I actually found the crazy Pike attractive


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 23, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I actually found the crazy Pike attractive



What a gigantic surprise!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2014)

Sony would be dumb not to release The Interview. It's an advertisers dream. Market it as representing Freedom and democracy and you'll get all the f yeah America lot going to watch it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

Enno's right on this one guys.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 23, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Sony would be dumb not to release The Interview. It's an advertisers dream. Market it as representing Freedom and democracy and you'll get all the f yeah America lot going to watch it.



If whoever at Sony doesn't believe that whatever emails haven't been released yet won't be released eventually, then they've gone full retard. There is really no point in not releasing the film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 23, 2014)

The Interview is being released on Christmas Day for one day only I think.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 23, 2014)

People need to watch some episodes of Flash in their life
To get a lesson in exactly how sloppy writing feels like. This shit is just terrible as fuck, quitting at Ep. 7, don't have more patience than this.


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 23, 2014)

One weird thing about Christmas films in which is Santa is real is that none of the adults still believe in him.

If once every year, all over the world, a guy is flying around delivering presents and drinking a glass of milk in every household he comes across, then how could anybody ever stop believing that he exists?

You could have people trying to arrest, kidnap or execute him but you can't have people "forgetting" that a magic brightly coloured fat guy is actually real, especially when you see his image depicted everywhere and he's leaving your kids, and every kid you know, presents that nobody can account for.

Just seems like a huge plot hole to me, and it's in so many of these films.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

This reminds me. Bad Santa in the first 30 or so minutes was kinda funny  



Ennoea said:


> I actually found the crazy Pike attractive



So it wasn't just me


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

She could get a ring.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

You right...

she'd still get a ring tho


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

Stunna is black, of course he'd marry a crazy white girl 

also nobody gives the Gone Girl OST enough credit, it's excellent music on its own


----------



## Karasu (Dec 23, 2014)

The Interview - don't follow Rogen and Franco is meh (think he was ok in 127 hrs IIRC). Just thought it was funny watching this issue flip. 



Stunna said:


> Dat Rosamund Pike


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

Dat Miranda Frost


----------



## Karasu (Dec 23, 2014)

my eyes reetwhy too hot!

Dat Helen Rodin anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

My coworker is watching the most recent DBZ movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 23, 2014)

Rukia said:


> My coworker is watching the most recent DBZ movie.



I rated that 1/10 iirc


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2014)

*Star Wars: A New Hope:* 8/10

*Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back:* 8.8/10


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

dem decimal points


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

*The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence*

This was my first John Wayne film and it was surprisingly thoughtful in its deconstruction of the kind of rip-roaring testosterone filled Westerns I've heard Wayne is popular for starring in. Also worth noting is John Ford's decision to film this in black and white; it made for plenty of good visuals.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Damn. I miss Grand Canyon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunna is black, of course he'd marry a crazy white girl
> 
> also nobody gives the Gone Girl OST enough credit, it's excellent music on its own



Dude, crazy white girls are hot. I dunno if hollywood pushed that stereotype but I'd marry one in a heartbeat. 3 years of excellent sex and get killed in my late 20's. That's the dream


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2014)

Gone Girl OST is fucking solid.

[YOUTUBE]U38JBoY09GI[/YOUTUBE]

Track gives me chills.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm not arguing with you guys.  I admitted right away that Nick would have been a fool to leave Amy.

He's smart though to sleep in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2014)

Man the ending is pretty terrifying to me. I'd have to keep a pistol strapped to him me at all times.

Including sex.


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2014)

[youtube]Vz2HyCgUWh4[/youtube]

I'm stoked. I don't give a darn how poorly this turns out.

It will be golden.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Tyler Perry actually made me laugh.  I thought it was really funny when he reminded Nick that he is not a handwriting expert.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

Whenever I see Tyler Perry I get reminded of that Boondocks episode that parodied him and his works


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

Tim Burton and Helena Bonham Carter separated

love is deeeeead


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

The beginning is a chore, but just hold on.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

it's awhile before you can actually do anything 

the long liftoff in Persona 4 has always been the reason I haven't replayed it more.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

I will say P4 is worth it, it just takes awhile

it's a lot of fun tho.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2014)

Currently at McNamara airport in Detroit waiting for my connecting flight to Heathrow in London. I have about 2 hours to kill cause the flight doesn't take off until 2215 EST. Gonna be a long flight too, at 7 H & 45 M.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 23, 2014)

*Gone Girl - 8/10*

Rosamund Pike



The ending was dumb though. I didn't buy it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2014)

Dat Rosamund Pike since Die Another Day a.k.a just saw the film for Miranda Frost


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Gone Girl_ 




I felt sorry for NPH's character


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

Don't; he died happy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2014)

NPH was awkward as hell in Gone Girl.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not every man can handle crazy broads. He was asking her not to be rough


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

It's official. Capcom removed every "Vs. Marvel" game from the digital stores.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2014)

It figures Cyphon would play shitty shooters like Battlefield


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Detective said:


> Dat Rosamund Pike since Die Another Day a.k.a just saw the film for Miranda Frost


She was way better than Halle Berry in that movie!


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2014)

Halle Berry and Madonna ruined that movie.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

a lot of things ruined that movie, not just them.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]V-1HaEqDIdw[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit.  I just remembered that Madonna is a fencing instructor in the movie!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

p sure Bond surfs on a wave created from melting polar ice caps

your argument is invalid


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> a lot of things ruined that movie, not just them.


As a twist the North Koreans having surgery to become white people was a fucking stunner.  I did not see that coming Para.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2014)

*Housebound*
Finally I found the laughs in a horror comedy I was missing in things like Cabin in the Woods.

Amazing film, I didn't see most of them but I can already tell this is the horror movie of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Cyphon better give Persona 4 a chance.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2014)

Had to wait a whole damn week to buy weapons and armor.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

*Once Upon a Time in the West*

Man, so much of what makes this film a masterpiece is present from the opening scene: the masterful use of scenery and slow-burning atmosphere, the patient pace, the familiar while ambiguous characters...love this movie.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

yeah, it's a classic.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 23, 2014)

That opening scene is great.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Once Upon a Time in the West*
> 
> Man, so much of what makes this film a masterpiece is present from the opening scene: the masterful use of scenery and slow-burning atmosphere, the patient pace, the familiar while ambiguous characters...love this movie.




Gotta love a good Western


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

Love 'em.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2014)

*No Country for Old Men:* 9/10

*Let's Be Cops:* 5/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2014)

After visiting Martial's and Para's hometowns, I'm coming to your hometown next, Detective. 

And no, I'm not talking about Toronto.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

I might not be able to play Persona 4 anymore.  Golden is a superior port.  No reason to play the original if you own Golden.


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2014)

Coen brothers cast the most repulsive hags


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Coen brothers cast the most repulsive hags


**


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2014)

my dick shrivel inwards every time ho shows up

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Coen brothers cast the most repulsive hags



Hey, Kelly MacDonald wasn't bad! 

*The Incredibles:* 8.5/10
Can't wait for the sequel. One of my favorites.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

Good thing they're hired for their acting prowess and not their attractiveness, or arguable lack thereof.


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2014)

*Burn After Reading*: Decent 7

What the fuck was this movie?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

I really can't think of an attractive woman in a Coen's production.  I guess they used prime Catherine Zeta Jones once.


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Good thing they're hired for their acting prowess and not their attractiveness, or arguable lack thereof.



They cast ugly women on purpose, that's no coincident.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson is going to be in Hail Caesar so at least they're trying.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> They cast ugly women on purpose, that's no coincident.


It's never crossed my mind that they've been casting _ugly_ women...just _women_.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

Y'know what movie looks bad? "Unbroken".


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

^ I think it resembles Warhorse a little bit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

first post   get


----------



## Reznor (Dec 24, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

